# Vos fou-rires les plus déments !!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

On sait tous que les fou-rires les plus déments arrivent toujours dans des circonstances ou ils sont les plus malvenus...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Selon la loi de Murphy, vous avez plus de chance d'attraper un fou-rire à un enterrement qu'à un mariage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, racontons ici nos fou-rires les plus dingues ... c'est tellement rare les occasions de rigoler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, il faut que je fasse le tri avant de poster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... alors, je reviens dans quelques instants !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Pour que tu reviennes on a tellement attendu des minutes, des heures peut être plus... Autant que l'on s'en souvienne on ne s'en souvient plus


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Perso, il faut que je fasse le tri avant de poster !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On attend ça avec impatience ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, pour le moment, j'en vois pas dans des circonstances vraiment gênantes....


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

un fou rire ou j'ai eu mal au bide

c'est quand un ami c'est assis sur une chaise ou la veille on lui avait dis

et dis donc si tu t'assoyes dessus tu l'as plie en deux


le lendemain c'était un vendredi apres midi

le dit sieur c'est assiye sur la chaise

on a meme pas pu voir l'etape du pliyyyyyyage

et hop sur le cul avec en dessous un compressé de caesar


j'ai failli crever


















faut dire que nous étions bien pétés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Un jour, j'étais chez le Notaire avec ma femme (quoi de plus sérieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... on est reçu par le clerc qui a le malheur de s'appeler André Deneux (quoi de plus banal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Il nous laisse seuls un instant, le temps d'aller chercher un papier ... je regarde ma femme et je lui dis : "Quelle tête Deneux !!!" ... aucune réaction ... rien ! regard impassible de ma femme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le gars revient, continue à nous parler etc... etc... à un moment, il s'arrête, un peu renfrogné et regarde ma femme ... je la regarde aussi : elle était tassée sur sa chaise, tremblottante, le visage plein de larmes, prise de soubresauts indescriptibles et elle n'arrêtait pas de répéter : "j'ai compris !" ... "j'ai compris !" ... tout ça dans un fou-rire autant énorme que déplacé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout en s'excusant, et voulant se faire pardonner, elle raconte au clerc que je lui ai raconté une bonne histoire avant de rentrer à l'étude et que ça la faisait encore rire (en fait, elle était en train de s'enfoncer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... le clerc lui dit avec un petit sourire : "Mais Madame, j'adore les histoires drôles, racontez-là-moi !!! - regard suppliant de ma femme ... elle marmonne que c'était une histoire de "tête de lard" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais qu'elle ne savait pas bien la raconter ...
Alors, le clerc, réajustant ses petites lunettes et parcourant les documents qu'il avait devant lui nous dit suavement : "Vous m'avez fait peur, je croyais que c'était à cause de mon nom ... c'est si facile, "tête Deneux" etc...etc... !"
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... on a dû sortir, et ce jour-là, j'ai bien cru qu'on allait mourir de rire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Depuis, ben on a changé de notaire !


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

Je viens de faire un petit calcul avec mon niveau de vie et ce que
possède un mec comme double you bouche

je pourrais vivre plus de 7000 ans !!!!

bah la ca me fait marrer


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

désolé je fais ma déclaration d'impots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















au centre des impots je depends d'une nana
j'auraisaimé  lui sortir touche pas au grisbi salope

mais je m'abstient


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

> elle marmonne que c'était une histoire de "tête de lard"




c'est dans ce genre de moment que tu t'dis putaing la je suis tout petit

bon engros il vous a grillé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

HELLLPPPPP !!!


----------



## bebert (26 Mars 2004)

Encore une fois : trop fort theBig !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Pour en revenir aux histoires de curé, de goupillons, de messes, de Jésuites, et autres joyeusetés de cette époque bénie mais révolue....

Je devais avoir 16 ou 17 ans, et chaque dimanche j'allais à la messe avec quelques potes (Hé oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... c'était à chaque fois pareil, on rigolait toujours bien de voir l'enfant de choeur "en chef" (qui était minuscule), devoir monter sur un petit banc pour ouvrir le tabernacle, et tendre les bras avec peine et désespoir pour y retirer les objets du culte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je le savais d'autant plus, que j'avais été enfant de choeur durant quelques années et que je n'étais pas bien grand non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tidju, quelle misère, il y allait à tâton et ça durait quelques bonne minutes...
...ça nous avait donné l'idée d'une bonne blague : ma grand-mère avait encore "un renard", une fourrure qu'elle portait autour du cou dans sa jeunesse et qui, à présent était tellement mitée qu'elle pensait vraiment la liquider... si vous vous souvenez, sur ce genre de fourrure, y'avait encore la tête de l'animal avec des yeux en verre fixé sur la doublure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça m'avait toujours un peu effrayé quand j'étais petit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le dimanche suivant, on est arrivé avant la messe avec "la pauvre bête" qu'on a bourré tête en avant dans le tabernacle, en équilibre instable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La messe commence et arrive le moment fatidique ... on n'en pouvait déjà plus ... le petit gars prend son tabouret, monte dessus, tatonne ... met la main dans le tabernacle et la retire aussitôt en gueulant et en criant comme un damné !
Le premier surpris fut le curé qui regardait l'enfant de choeur s'agiter et piétiner sur place devant l'autel ...
Nous on avait simplement prévu que le renard tomberait à terre devant tout le monde et basta ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le curé parle à l'enfant de choeur tout rougeaud ... il regarde prudemment le tabernacle ... et part dans la sacristie pour revenir avec une brosse dont il se sert du manche pour goupillonner gaillardement dans le tabernacle (courageux, mais pas téméraire, le curé !)... ce qui devait arriver arriva, le renard tomba par terre devant les yeux médusés des quelques vieilles du premier rang qui s'empressèrent de faire leur signe de croix ... nous, on était pliés en douze, y'en a même un qui a pissé dans son froc au moment ou le curé a ramassé la bestiole du bout de sa brosse et l'a amené religieusement à la sacristie...
C'était le centuple de ce que l'on avait imaginé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Malgré les pressions, on a jamais avoué qu'on y était pour quelque chose ... la chance qu'on a eue, c'est que ma grand-mère n'allait pas à la messe... "ça pue le bigot" comme elle se plaisait à dire !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2004)

Moi, mes fou-rires, c'est quand je lis les posts de thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mes fou-rires, c'est quand je lis les posts de thebig
















ps : vaut mieux prendre une bonne avance en rigolade sans savoir ce que les heures qui suivent vont nous réserver...


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mes fou-rires, c'est quand je lis les posts de thebig



Moi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Wouuff !!!... la vache !_


----------



## bebert (26 Mars 2004)

Les fou-rires que j'ai eu au travail dans le thread "Le mur des chiottes" et "Elles étaient mes amies"


----------



## woulf (26 Mars 2004)

2 mémorables qui me reviennent en tête:

Décembre 95, enterrement de ma grand mère plus d'une centaine de personnes, et durant la cérémonie au crématorium, nous mettons l'ave maria chanté par la callas. Grand moment de recueillement... très grand, jusqu'à ce que le disque change de piste (c'était une compile) et enchaine sur un air plus que léger, confinant presque à l'opérette!
1er réflexe, se précipiter pour étrangler le préposé au CD du crématorium, mais on s'est regardés avec ma soeur et on a explosé de rire ! Ma grand mère aimait rigoler, je suis sur qu'elle l'a bien pris.

Eté 2001, en visite chez un couple d'amis, nous avions une chambre au rez de chaussée et eux dormait au premier. Tout à coup, on entend descendre notre amie, qui s'exclame sur un ton très sérieux: "Coco est mort" Ledit coco étant une sorte de perroquet recueilli par ces amis et dont le perchoir se trouvait également au premier étage.
Ma femme, entendant ça, est partie, on ne sait pas pourquoi d'un fourire qu'elle a communiqué à tout le monde ou presque, sauf coco et le mari de notre amie, qui je crois était malgré tout attaché à cette sale bestiole. Enfin nous, on a failli se pisser dessus, quand même, et "coco est mort" est devenu un running gag.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2004)

Mon fou rire le plus dément na, à franchement parler, pas dintérêt notable. La situation nétait pas embarrassante : jétais à une soirée entre amis. Si, par contre, jen garde un souvenir précis (ce qui est somme toute assez rare, je suis du genre oublieux) cest que jai bien cru mourir tant jai eu mal aux côtes. Et ce nest pas une figure de style, croyez-moi ! Au bout dun bon quart dheure, je riais tellement que jai réellement cru que jallais me péter une artère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me souviens, en revanche, de deux petites histoires que racontait mon père qui rentrent directement dans le fil de ce thread. Dhumeur clémente, je vous épargne les détails pour entrer dans le vif du sujet (on dirait une phrase de lAmok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

*Enterrement numéro 1 :* En retard, mon père shabille dans sa chambre à coucher. Ma grand-mère lentend pester et arrive aussitôt. Elle le trouve debout, le pan de sa chemise blanche coincé dans la fermeture-éclair du pantalon, une remontée de zip hâtive ayant serré dans les mâchoires un bout du tissu. Elle fait demi-tour et revient promptement, armée cette fois dune impressionnante paire de pince. Cest alors que survient le drame : ils se sont « vus » ; elle, agenouillée avec des pinces énormes sur le zip, et lui, penaud et rouge de colère. Ils sont partis de la maison en empruntant chacun un trottoir différent, agités de soubresauts suspects, et prenant garde pendant la cérémonie de ne pas croiser leurs regards

*Enterrement numéro 2 :* Mon père et son frère quittent le cimetière à la fin de la cérémonie. Tandis quils savancent vers la sortie, ils avisent un manchot éploré, couvert de médailles, auquel des gens présentent leurs condoléances. Arrivés à sa hauteur, et alors quils sapprêtaient à le saluer (bien quignorant son identité), ils entendent les quelques mots que la personne les précédant adresse au vieil éclopé :
 Comme vous devez être triste Vous le connaissiez bien ?
Réponse du pleureur :
 Oui , jétais son bras droit.

Sen est suivi une sortie calamiteuse et tremblotante


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (26 Mars 2004)

Mort de rire !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attendez que j'en retrouve un...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2004)

ouais cherche bien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Une petite qui nous fait rire à chaque fois (ouais je sais, on rigole pour un rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :
Chez nous, à l'IT, on a un "maître de confrérie" qu'on surnomme Gros René, c'est lui qui est chargé d'organiser les pots de bienvenue, de départ etc...
Alors, à chaque fois qu'on boit un pot tous ensemble, on ne dit pas "santé" ou "sköl", on dit "SCROLL" ... quand Gros René gueule "SCROLL UP" ... on lève son verre ... quand Gros René crie "SCROLL DOWN" ... on vide son verre ...
...ça nous fait péter de rire rien qu'à le voir avec sa "golden mouse" autour du cou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il a inventé le "data check" qui en fait veut dire "se gratter les c......" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un jour, le directeur financier, fâché d'avoir des merdes dans ses listings est venu gueuler dans le service : "j'exige un data check tous les jours !!!" ... dès qu'il avait tourné le dos, on était 10 à se les gratter, y compris les filles qui sont pas les dernières dans ce genre de truc...(mais elles, elles faisaient semblant, bien entendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).





 ... j'avoue qu'on s'amuse bien !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

ps : quand on bosse la nuit (de temps en temps !), j'adore faire équipe avec Gros René ... c'est un fou des Doors et on écoute au moins 10 x de suite : "light my fire" ... "riders on the storm" ... ou "The End" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...surtout "The End" parce qu'à chaque fois, Gros René fait l'hélico en courant entre les bureaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ça nous est déjà arrivé de prendre des brosses et de faire semblant d'avoir une guitare... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même que parfois je me demande s'il est pas un peu "dingue" quand même ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Moi je me demande s'il n'y a pas quelqu'un d'autre d'un peu dingue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me demande s'il n'y a pas quelqu'un d'autre d'un peu dingue














 ... C'est ce que ma femme me dit pratiquement tous les jours ... Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : svp rigolez en silence ! je poste incognito et j'ai pas envie qu'elle me surprenne...!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mars 2004)

J'imagine les séances au boulot... génial TheBig san ! J'adore...

Le coup du data check je suis encore pliée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as une fan japonaise maintenant !


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine les séances au boulot... génial TheBig san ! J'adore...
> 
> Le coup du data check je suis encore pliée !
> 
> ...



tiens...

le revoilas mon ptit sushi luisant...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mars 2004)

... sans commentaires...


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> ... sans commentaires...



non faut être bien... la bouche pleine ne doit pas parler...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mars 2004)

Commence à m'énerver celui-là...

Va t'astiquer ailleurs...


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Commence à m'énerver celui-là...
> 
> Va t'astiquer ailleurs...



non... exciter chérie...

ex-ci-ter...

tu portes quoi en ce moment sur toi ? ...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mars 2004)

Casse-toi connard !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Mars 2004)

····· a dit:
			
		

> non... exciter chérie...
> 
> ex-ci-ter...
> 
> tu portes quoi en ce moment sur toi ? ...



T'as passé une mauvaise soirée ?...


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Mars 2004)

Mouais, ça se confirmerait... 

Au cas où, il lèche un peu partout, mais il a jamais mordu.


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## ····· (27 Mars 2004)




----------



## ArtBlueFun (27 Mars 2004)

Pour revenir sur le sujet...
ZeBig a bien raison, caisse qu'on peut rigoler aux enterrements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans mon cas, il s'agissait de mon oncle, que j'adorais, soit dit en passant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'ayant pas de voiture, ma soeur vient nous chercher mon frère et moi. Quelle ne fut notre surprise de la voir arriver en retard et en plus conduite par mon "ex" de l'époque (et poc !).
 De plus elle porte des lunettes de soleil par un temps gris à faire se pendre un canal.
Que se passe-t-il ? (nous dîmes, mon frère(+ âgé) et moi)).
Il se trouvait qu'elle portait un superbe cocard à l'oeil droit, provoqué par son amoureux (y sont rabibochés depuis).
Du coup, mon frère (costaud, pilier de rugby) et moi (ex 1/2 de mêlée) on prend la rage, on n'aime pas qu'on touche à notre petite soeur...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Là-dessus, on arrive à l'enterrement, en retard et donc nous restons à l'arrière de l'église. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et voilà t'i pas que le curé parle de la distribution des pains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On se regarde mon frère et moi, on regarde notre soeur, et voilà qu'il nous prend un de ces fou-rire... Le neveu (fils de notre petite soeur), qui nous voit rigoler se met à rire, nous voilà bien obligés de sortir.
LA distribution des pains, pour des ex-ruguebyteux, et vu les circonstances...
Quel bon souvenir.
Sacré tonton, avec lui, on aura vraiment ri jusqu'au bout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> T'as une fan japonaise maintenant !








 ...flatté ... merci !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2004)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> LA distribution des pains, pour des ex-ruguebyteux, et vu les circonstances...


...La distribution des pains ... un grand classique qui m'a toujours fait pouffer de rire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dès que j'entend parler de ça ... je ne peux pas m'en empêcher !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

Mon plus beau fou-rire est trop compliqué à raconter mais j'en ai eu un pas mal mercredi en cours de bio : la prof parlait des moyens de contraception, on en était au stérilet. À un moment, la discussion avec ma voisine s'arrête et donc on a un peu écouté ce que la prof disait. Elle en était à une phrase tout à fait banale : "on va chez le médecin et on va se faire mettre un stérilet".
Manque de bol pour elle, elle ne trouvait plus le mot stérilet, ce qui a donné "On va chez le médecin et on va se faire mettre    un stérilet".
Les deux secondes de blanc on était suffisantes pour qu'on ne puisse plus s'arrêter de rire pendant les 10 minutes qu'il restait


----------



## Lio70 (27 Mars 2004)

J'ai bien rigolé aussi avec une histoire de "mettre".

En 2001 je bossais dans une banque et, un beau matin, je devais aller "mettre" des nouvelles imprimantes Deskjet dans un département, c'était un grand pool de bureaux ouverts, presque toutes des dames et demoiselles. J'installe une imprimante chez une manager tandis qu'une autre s'impatientait déjà car elle avait des doc urgents à imprimer. Alors elle se lève et, bien haut car j'étais à l'autre bout de la salle, elle dit "Dis Lionel, quand tu auras fini avec Donatienne, tu pourras venir me la mettre?". Gros éclat de rire et des "Rooooh" dans le département; la fille rouge comme une tomate!


----------



## Yip (27 Mars 2004)

Un thradaploum comme je les aime !

Je n'ai pas d'anecdote pour le moment, il va falloir que je creuse, mais continuez, ça fait un bien fou de rire rien qu'en imaginant les situations décrites.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Casse-toi connard !



Quelle vulgarité !!!

Sache, petite morue, qu'ici seuls les propos classieux sont tolérés.

Essaie donc de prendre exemple sur un type comme moi, au lieu de te conduire comme le fruit des amours interdits de Barbarella et Elisa.

Sur ce...File...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Essaie donc de prendre exemple sur un type comme moi


Tout le monde n'a pas comme objectif d'être banni.


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...les propots...
> 
> Essaie donc de prendre exemple sur un type comme moi



Héhéhé


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2004)

a héhé, héhé et demi...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé



Tu as du mal lire..niarf..


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du mal lire..niarf..



T'as édité, ducon, je suis témoin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Une fois que tu as été cité, c'est trop tard ! _


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2004)

Non, pas du tout, j'ai pas édité !!!

Tu oserais mettre ma parole en doute ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2004)

Au cas ou ton message était sérieux, je te remercie de me faire remarquer les finesses du système d'édition de message.

Tu penses bien que tout ceci m'avait échappé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Histoire de remettre ce tradada sur les rails..._
> On a un client, le pauvre, chaque fois qu'il vient ou presque on se bidonne.
> La première fois, il pleuvait énormément (spécialité locale mondialement connue, merci Barbara !), et le type en question débarque avec un impeccable imper ceinturé ambiance Faucon Maltais, la classe.
> Et puis on remarque, un peu surpris, qu'il a des bottes.
> ...


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

c'étais un jour comme d'habitude à mon boulot. à l'époque je bossais chez McCann-Erickson. 
c'est d'ailleur là le problème, l'habitude.... l'habitude de toujours partir à la pause déjeuner avec le casque du balladisque sur le oreilles, musique à la con, sautillant de partout dans les couloirs systématiquent, heureux à l'idée d'aller retrouver mon "Pépichoc" à la boulangerie du coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....
Donc comme à mon habitude, j'arrive de cette manière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur le corridor qui mène au plateaux d'ascenceurs, corridor etroit, toujours sombre car seuls ses extrémités sont allumées...; un peut comme la partie intermédiaire entre deux voitures de TGV; 
Tout à coup je perçois le "Ting" d'arrivée d'un des six ascenceurs. Là ma promenade sautillante façon "Mary Poppins" se transforme en course éffrénée pour arriver à choper l'arrivant.... car c'est toujours un problème pour arriver à en avoir un.... surtout qu'on ne sais jamais lequel des 6 lorsqu'on en appel un,  vas arriver... et surtout où il vas vous emmener.... (ah je vous jure les "transports" dans ces gros buildings de bureaux ! )...
Partis a toute vitesse je m'engage donc dans ce couloir et PAF plus rien.... arrêt sur image. 
Juste en face dans la cage d'ascenceur ouverte je vois une dixaine de personnes interloqués... 
....les yeux ouverts grands comme des tasses à café, me regardant un peut comme ça quoi ---&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























moi je commence un lente glissade vers le sol, droit comme un "I" dans un bruit de doigt sur le fond d'un plat en pyrex comme dans la Pub "Paic citron" (faite par la boite d'ailleurs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le fin mot de l'histoire... c'est que ce couloir etroit comportait une porte coulissante en verre.... qui n'avais jamais été fermée, et donc depuis toujours rangée à l'interieur du mur.... aucun employé de l'agence n'en connaisant l'existance... jusqu'a ce que l'entreprise de nettoyage la découvre et décide de la nettoyer


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

maitre nageur du Bar a dit:
			
		

> _Un truc qui passe pas, Grib' ?_
> Ah.
> Ouais je sais : ce sont là des fous-rires *"RécréA2©"*, je n'ai pas hélas souvent l'occasion d'avoir des fous-rires de la catégorie *"Urban-Junk Trans-UnderHypeground Trashy-Mashy Over-Soap no-Fashion Cyber-Masterclass"*.
> 
> Aussi je me contente de choses à ma portée...



j'ai rien dit moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est juste que c'est pas gentil de se moquer de l'ours padington.... j'amais beaucoup et toujours d'ailleurs l'ours padington 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : D


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Posté à l'origine par HumorMaster© en personne:


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi je commence un lente glissade vers le sol, droit comme un "I" dans un bruit de doigt sur le fond d'un plat en pyrex comme dans la Pub "Paic citron" (faite par la boite d'ailleurs)








  Ouille !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Qu'est-ce qui a le plus morflé, l'épaule, le nez ou l'amour propre ?


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Posté à l'origine par Yip, trou du tunnel


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

J'imagine très bien


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Ouille !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la totale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 + 4 jours d'ITT


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Ah! Quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pauv'Grib


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Quand même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne le plains pas trop non plus : il ne t'a pas dit avec quel doigt il faisait le bruit du Pyrex® !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2004)

SupremeIntelligence® a dit:
			
		

> Ne le plains pas trop non plus : il ne t'a pas dit avec quel doigt il faisait le bruit du Pyrex® !


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2004)

Bon, moi la fois où j'ai vraiment dû me retenir de rire :

Un de mes patients était assis sur le fauteuil, plus de 80 ans (il marchait avec un déambulateur, faisait plutôt plus que son âge) et était en train de m'expliquer que, gravement cardiaque, il pouvait mourir à tout moment.

C'est à ce moment là que : BAOUM ! un de mes appareil a explosé en faisant un raffut du diable.
Ce petit truc (à 15 000 balles quand même) sert à faire circuler un désinfectant dans le circuit d'eau du fauteuil. Il revenait de révision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et soit il y avait eu une merde, soit il avait été mal rebranché, et connecté à l'air comprimé une surpression a fait exploser le bocal en verre qui sert de réservoir tampon. La porte de plexiglass fumé et épais a été cassée en deux, de l'eau et du verre ont volé dans toute la pièce, me laissant complètement abasourdi.

C'est alors que mon patient m'a dit tranquillement : "J'ai pas eu peur !"

Et moi intérieurement : "Ouf ! eh ben heureusement, moi si !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" 

Après coup, la frayeur rétrospective m'a aidé à ne pas pouffer de rire, mais le souvenir de cette histoire me revient périodiquement (ça fait plus de 10 ans) et me fait toujours sourire avec une petite sueur glacée dans le dos.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2004)

Aaaaah sympa ce petit thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Grib, j'aurais bien aimer assister à la scène ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des fous rire, j'en ai eu pas mal, surtout à une époque, au collège, quasiment une fois par jour, à l'heure H, vers la fin de la journée, ma meilleure amie et moi on partait pour un rien, en plein cours ... nos profs avaient l'habitude ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon un dont je me souviens particulièrement ... à l'époque je travaillais dans une imprimerie, j'étais multitâches ... : graphiste, hôtesse d'accueil, réceptionniste, standardiste ..;enfin un peu tout ... 
Le nom de la boîte était JGW Graphic (ouais c'est pas moi qui ai choisi ce nom ..hein bon ! ), donc au téléphone je devais répondre :  _"JGW Graphic, bonjour"_ 


Et un jour, après tant de réponses impeccables ...je réponds ... :

"CHIZédibleu crrrr", bref je cafouille et là un fou rire icontrôlable ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ...
le problème c'est que le client était toujours au tél, et moi en train de rire, IMPOSSIBLE d'articuler quoi que ce soit, je pleurais de rire, j'essayais de parler mais les seuls sons qui sortaient étaient des espèces de petits cris haut perchés, je crois avoir réussi à dire "Escusez-moi" ...je me "calme" légèrement ... je dis, comme il faut JGW Graphic, je vous écoute ..." et là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le téléphone s'explose à terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les fils étaient enmêlés ...)

Donc moi je repars dans un fou rire ... j'arrive à remonter l'appareil vite fait ... je le reprends, et ose un " Vous êtes encore là ?"
-"Moi oui, mais vous je ne sais pas .."

J'ai quand même réussi à passer l'appel à ma patrone, le client lui a dit que c'était fort sympathique l'ambiance chez elle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ah un autre me revient ... nous soustraitions certains travaux à une boîte ... et la personne chargée de nous appeler avait  *vraiment* l'accent du sud ...

Ce jour-là elle appelle je réponds, et elle me dit : "Bonjoureu ici conseilleu imprimeu, je vous téléphonais poureu vous direu que les chemiiiseu de la cliniiiiqueu des cigogneuu sont prêteu"
Voulant parler à ma patronne, je fais sonner le tél dans son bureau, elle décroche et là je lui imite cette femme, la voix, l'accent tout ...elle éclate de rire, moi aussi ...

Elle a eu quelques difficultés à lui parler sérieusement par la suite ...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2004)

JGW....

J'aime les Grosses Woitures ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Mars 2004)

je crois que ce soir, si j'avais eu une télé, j'aurais pu avoir un de mes fous rires les plus déments, genre 20 ou 21 éclats de rire successifs (sur un total de 22)...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ce soir, si j'avais eu une télé, j'aurais pu avoir un de mes fous rires les plus déments, genre 20 ou 21 éclats de rire successifs (sur un total de 22)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Arffff ! Vous m'avez bien fait rigoler !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez, une petite pour démarrer en douceur en ce lundi matin de m.... après ce p.... de changement d'heure :

On a un collègue autrichien (Jurgen) qui est paralysé des membres inférieurs suite à un accident de montgolfière ... (y'a que les autrichiens pour se casser la gueule en montgolfière !)... il a environ 35 ans, a un moral à toute épreuve et bosse comme n'importe qui !
On le rencontre régulièrement lors de réunions ou séminaires à l'extérieur et on s'arrange entre nous pour le "porter" lors de ses déplacements lorsqu'il n'est pas possible pour lui d'emmener son fauteuil roulant (d'ailleurs, il déteste être en fauteuil roulant !!!).
On le porte pour descendre du bus ... pour aller au resto ... pour rentrer dans la salle de réunion etc... etc...
C'est devenu tellement habituel pour nous que plus personne n'y prête attention !
Un jour, on rentre d'une soirée à l'opéra et c'est Gros René qui portait Jurgen pour rentrer à l'hotel ... on arrive à l'ascenseur qui était bourré ... les gens se tassent pour nous laisser une place et on devine dans notre dos les regards interrogateurs...
Bon d'accord ... fallait voir Jurgen en smoking dans les bras de Gros René !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... purée !!!
A un moment, je croise le regard de Jurgen qui, hilare, me fait un gros clin d'oeil ..... là-dessus, il passe son bras autour du cou de Gros René, l'embrasse sur la joue et dit tout haut : "Merci, mon chéri, pour cette excellente soirée !!!!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avoue que Jurgen ne connaissait pas bien Gros René, auquel cas, il ne lui aurait jamais fait ce coup-là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et devant tout le monde ébahi, Gros René roule un patin à Jurgen en disant : "Mais, mon Amour, la nuit ne fait que commencer !!!" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jamais vu un gars aussi rougeaud et aussi emmerdé que Jurgen ! Arfffffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et, coïncidence ou non, tout le monde a quitté l'ascenseur à l'étage suivant pour nous laisser seuls !!!!
Le lendemain matin, on a déjeuné dans nos chambres, on n'a pas osé aller au restaurant et on a laissé Jurgen se démerder avec le chauffeur de taxi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

L'été dernier, je faisais une ballade à vélo avec ma femme et les enfants ... il faisait beau et on roulait à l'aise en discutant sur une petite route de campagne sinueuse et vallonnée...
A un certain moment, on est dépassés par 3 filles en VTT qui mènent un train d'enfer (c'était le cas de le dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) ... 3 nanas style "surfeuses de haut vol" superéquipées et tout et tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voulant faire rigoler tout le monde, je crie "Tidju !" et je fais semblant de piquer un démarrage pour suivre les 3 nymphes vélocipédiques...
Debout sur les pédales, je passe au travers de mon dérailleur (dont les vitesses étaient bloquées sur "3" depuis des lustres), ma roue avant se déporte complètement vers la gauche et je pique une tête au-dessus du vélo pour me retrouver sur le dos au milieu du chemin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est pas tellement ça qui est marrant ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pire, c'est de voir ma femme arriver à l'aise, passer devant moi pratiquement sans me regarder et s'adresser aux enfants qui, eux, n'en pouvaient plus, en disant : "...ce con est votre père, les enfants ... j'espère que vous me pardonnerez un jour !!!" ... tout ça sur un air hautain et la bouche en cul de poule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce jour-là, j'ai mis 2 bonnes heures pour rentrer à pied !!!


----------



## Yip (29 Mars 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Il y a quelques années, j'assistais à une représentation théatrale de je ne sais plus quelle pièce classique avec un troupe mauvaise, mais mauvaise .... (plus mauvaise que ça ... on ne fait pas !!!) et en plus, "ils se la pétaient" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur la scène, un gars qui venait de trucider sa femme infidèle d'un coup de glaive ... sa femme était allongée dans une pose languissante tandis qu'il était debout devant elle, le glaive levé vers le ciel en gueulant : "Mais qu'ai-je fait ??? ô Dieu, que dois-je faire maintenant ???"
Venu des ténèbres du fond de la salle, une voix s'élève et crie : "Saute-là pendant qu'elle est encore chaude !!!!!!!!"










Moment de silence et de surprise dans le public ... le gars sur la scène reste pétrifié ... le rire général a commencé lorsqu'on vit la femme couchée sur le sol être agitée de soubresauts et attraper un fou-rire incontrolable ... on la voyait s'agiter dans tous les sens, le visage tordu de douleur et de larmes...
Ils ont du fermer le rideau et recommencer 10 minutes après !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais les visages hilares des acteurs en disaient long sur leur état d'esprit ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'un seul coup, on les a trouvés "mieux" et "sympathiques" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...merci à ce perturbateur inconnu !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Arrrffffffff !!! Roberto !!! Les vendeuses ... ça tuent un max !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un jour ma femme a dit à une vendeuse : "continuez à draguer mon mari comme vous le faites et je le dépose ce soir à la sortie du magasin, mais en pièces détachées !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je n'avais rien fait et je n'avais rien dit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et quand je lui ai demandé : "mais pourquoi les pièces détachées ??" elle m'a répondu que justement à ce moment-là, elle pensait encore à la facture démentielle que nous avions reçue du garage pour l'entretien de la bagnole...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La veille on avait été voir "le silence des agneaux" ... heureusement qu'elle n'y pensait plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et je pars à rire en imaginant la pharmacienne en maillot, et moi qui nage comme un con imperturbable à côté, les yeux plissés sur l'horizon flou de l'autre extrémité du bassin.








 ... Heureusement que tu ne l'as pas vue !!! T'aurais peut-être eu des problèmes avec ton gouvernail de profondeur et t'aurais coulé à pic !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Mais peut-être que tu nages sur le dos ... auquel cas le maître nageur aurait sifflé et gueulé : "Les catamarans sont interdits dans la piscine ... je répète ... les catamarans sont interdits dans la piscine..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Roberto = une cata marrante !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : je faiblis un peu là !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Et voilà !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gros René est en train de se marrer comme une baleine parce qu'il a enduit les lunettes de WC avec le savon liquide et qu'une ptéro s'est fait piégée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne rigole pas tellement avec ça, parce que la fois dernière, alors que j'étais pressé, j'ai tâché mon froc et tapé ma tête sur le mur d'à côté !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Arrrrfffffffffffffffffff !!!! Monstrueux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : t'as pas du en mener large .... j'imagine !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Mon père détestait les banquiers aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il a eu son premier compte en banque le jour ou son employeur en a eu marre de le payer en liquide à chaque fin de mois ... je crois qu'il devait avoir 50 ans à ce moment....


----------



## Fulvio (29 Mars 2004)

Karine (une collègue de bureau) est plutôt du genre pipelette. Julien (un collègue de bureau) passait à l'époque son temps se plaindre du côté pipelette de Karine. Un jour, entre midi et deux, au restau, je me tenais en face de Julien et à côté de Karine. Il y avait aussi une poignée d'autres collègues qui discutaient d'un client un peu casse-bonbon. Et Karine de déclarer : "oh, mais çui-là, c'est une vraie pipelette". Dans le même reflexe, j'interromps ma mastication et lève les yeux vers Julien en pensant "je sais à quoi tu penses". Nos regards se croisent...

Vous savez comment c'est, hein, on y va pour échanger un sourire entendu, et puis on se mord les joues pour pas rire trop fort


----------



## Fulvio (29 Mars 2004)

Stefano, mon petit cousin, savait faire du vélo depuis à peu près 3/4 d'heure. Je me dis qu'il est temps de l'emmener rouler en dehors de la cours. Quelques kilomètres sur des petits chemins de campagnes, à surveiller ses embardées, à l'encourager à se servir des freins plutôt que des semelles de ses chaussures, à faire attention à ce qui l'entoure.
Et alors que je relâche mon attention et qu'il disparaît un instant de mon champs de vision, j'entends un bruit de chute et d'éclaboussure. Le vélo est encore sur la route (quoique plus du tout sur ses roues) par contre Stefano n'est plus là du tout. Je m'arrête illico, et je fonce vers le point d'impact. Je suis blême, vraiment blême. Je me penche sur le fossé, et je retrouve Stefano trempé, au milieu des orties, sain et sauf mais un peu déboussolé, qui me demande "Zulien, fais moi sortir de là".

Vous savez comment c'est, hein, après une grosse angoisse, quand on se rends compte qu'il n'y a rien de grave et qu'on se sent soulagé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Lointain souvenir :

Paris - Mai 68 - environs des Jardins du Luxembourg :

Fin d'après-midi ... il fait beau ... on est une petite dizaine à discuter calmement avant de rejoindre la Sorbonne ...
Un car de CRS s'arrête près de nous ... quelques casqués en descendent et nous demandent nos papiers (gentiment, je l'avoue !) ... on est tous en règle ... ambiance détendue et sympathique même ... on discute le coup avec eux !!!

Tout à coup, on voit un grand gars chevelu (style JC - mais non, pas Jean-Claude ! l'autre, avec les même initiales qui s'est fait baiser par Judas parce que le coq de la ferme d'à côté avait chanté une fois de trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et passablement éméché arriver à quelques dizaines de mètres du groupe ... il est seul ! Il s'arrête et commence à vociférer et à insulter les CRS ... personne ne bronche ... il avance en continuant à gueuler et arrive à quelques mètres du groupe ... toujours personne qui bronche ... les CRS le regardent l'air un peu étonnés ... il ramasse une branche d'arbre un peu molle qui trainait par terre, la brandit et frappe le premier CRS qui était à sa portée, d'un coup faiblard et hésitant... rires des CRS et j'avoue qu'on a du mal à tenir son sérieux ...
Il laisse tomber sa broussaille, tombe à genoux, mets les bras en l'air et gueule : "allez-y bande de lâches etc... etc... frappez-moi !!!" - Les rires se font de plus en plus sonores !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un CRS, probablement le plus gradé nous regarde en rigolant et nous dit : "Allez ! on s'en va ... celui-là on vous le laisse !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, et c'est ici qu'on a tous pétés de rire, le grand échalas chevelu s'approche de nous, tape sur l'épaule d'un camarade, nous regarde tous et nous dit tout sérieusement : "Vous avez vu comment il faut faire les jeunes ??? C'est en leur explosant la tronche qu'on aura la victoire !!!!"
Une demi-seconde plus tard ... on était tous en train de se rouler à terre !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Honneur à lui si par hasard il se reconnaît dans ce thread !!!


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2004)

Je vais pas pouvoir faire mieux que la bakamoto, je crois... mais je me lance !

Premier souvenir:
Repas d'enterrement après le décès de mon demi-frère dans un accident de voiture. Ambiance pas cool, toute la famille, mais "sympa". On commence toujours à boire pour rigoler et "faire sortir" la tristesse. En face de moi, un de mes beau-frères, le style gros gaillard qui fait presque peur, toujours habillé en noir et qui parle très fort, rigolard d'habitude mais qui là était tout mal à l'aise pour la famille... On boit du rosé, on rigole, on boit on se raconte tous nos souvenirs, et au milieu du repas, quelqu'un raconte une bêtise sans importance et Fredo (le beau-frère) assis en face de moi, venait de poser son verre, il a les joues gonflées de rosé, il bloque sa respiration, rien le temps de faire, il explose de rire en me vaporisant tout le rosé dans la gueule (cool les lunettes !). S'en est suivi un fou-rire général qui a fini de nous dérider pour un moment, j'ai pu aller me doucher et me changer ! Et Fredo qui s'excusait 10 fois...

Deuxième souvenir:
En classe de typographe, à Lausanne, cours de technologie, je suis assis avec une super copine, Carine, le  cours est emm*** sur les périphériques d'impression, et le prof nous parle des imprimantes et  des "plotters" [appareils à tracer, découper], Carine comprend pas bien, elle comprend "peloteur", elle me demande en apparté "on peut brancher un peloteur ? C'est quoi, ça ?" Je commence à me marrer. Le prof finit son explication, Carine comprend mais c'est trop tard, elle est rouge, s'étouffe, moi pareil, le prof lui demande de se calmer, de lui expliquer, elle y arrive, après 50 secondes de fou-rire il lui demande de sortir et de rentrer quand elle sera calmée. Il lui a fallu 20 mn et 3 entrées et sorties successives pour finir par ne plus rigoler en voyant Plotter marqué au tableau. On voyait vraiment Mac avec un câble et deux petites mains qui s'agitaient au bout sur tout ce qui bougeait !

Troisième souvenir:
J'avais eu 2 invitations pour voir Zizi Jeanmaire au BFM de Genève, c'était assez huppé et avec Nath une autre copine on dénotait un peu dans le public. On attendait que Zizi danse un peu et au début c'était des montages de films, mais bon public religieux devant la star en vidéo. Puis elle arrive et elle danse, c'était cool, on apprécie, à un moment j'ai fait une remarque grivoise et déplacée sur "son truc en plume" et j'ai senti Nath se figer à côté de moi, dans le noir avec Zizi et ses danseurs autour qui s'agitaient. Je regarde Nath elle pouffait, elle arrêtait pas, 2-3 personnes se retournaient; de temps en temps j'entendais ses gloussements réprimés, on était au milieu vers l'arrière et pas moyen de s'écliper discret. Elle se calmait mais dès que je jettai un oeil, elle repartait au quart de tour. Ca a duré 10 ou 15 mn, je me forçais à regarder devant moi, bordeline aussi. Une fois dehors, elle avait les yeux rouges, elle avait du mal à se reprendre. On va manger dans une pizzeria, le garçon nous accueille avec un accent italien à couper au couteau et nous demande d'attendre 5 mn au bar, Nath repart dans un fou-rire et me fait comprendre que c'est l'accent qui la fait se marrer. On a pu être placé, Nath redevient normale mais dès que le garçon venait nous servir, elle repartait de plus belle, le gars nous demandait si c'était lui qui provoquait son hilarité, je bredouillais que non, que ça venait d'un spectacle vu avant, qu'elle était pas toujours comme ça. Et le gars en rajoutait pour savoir ce qu'il s'était passé... Mémorable soirée, on se marre toujours en reparlant de Zizi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On voyait vraiment Mac avec un câble et deux petites mains qui s'agitaient au bout sur tout ce qui bougeait !


Arrrfffffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ... c'est visuel aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : m'étonne que Gros René n'ait pas encore pensé au mot "plotter"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















C'est vrai que les enterrements, pour la plupart du temps, tournent toujours au "vinaigre" ...
Avant, il n'existait pas de funerarium ... le corps, disposé dans une cercueil était conservé à la maison pendant 2 ou 3 jours dans une pièce drapée de noir remplie de bougies et de candélabres et tous les voisins venaient rendre le dernier hommage au défunt.
Quand mon grand-père est décédé, on n'a pas échappé à cette règle et toute la famille (y compris moi) était disposée de chaque côté du cercueil dans l'attente des visites...
Tous les voisins passèrent saluer la dépouille de mon grand-père et c'est alors que je vis dans l'entrée un vieux monsieur, béret sur la tête, drapeau en main, bardé de décorations, même qu'il en penchait légèrement vers l'avant... Il s'avança vers le cercueil, nous salua d'un martial signe de la tête, regarda mon grand-père et dit : "Pauvre Ferdinand ! Et dire qu'on a fait les patates ensemble en 1917 !!!" ... là-dessus, il exécuta un salut militaire tellement vif et fringant que son béret tomba dans le pot d'eau bénite qui se trouvait à gauche du cercueil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mon père dut sortir en hoquetant ... je le suivis presque immédiatement ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Putain mais t'es inépuisable, toi !
> Ta vie est une *fête ininterrompue*, ma parole !!_


Ben non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... mais c'est normal qu'à 55 ans on ait plus d'histoires à raconter qu'à 30 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...tu verras !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : et puis, j'ai vécu les golden sixties ... ça décuple les souvenirs !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Et puis, je suis les traces de mon père qui, sa vie durant, m'a toujours répété les 3 lettres : A.H.D. (Amour, Humour, Dérision) ... et qu'est-ce qu'il avait raison !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Allez ... une petite dernière ... la dernière pour aujourd'hui, je vous rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Dans la série : bigotes en tous genres ...

Un dimanche, alors que rentrais à l'église pour aller à la messe, je suivais tout un groupe de bigotes habillées de noir et coiffées d'amertume...
Et que vois-je sur le col fourruré de l'une d'entre elles ... une superbe araignée (mais attention, pas la babiole ... mais l'araignée de chez araignée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Je n'ai rien dit ... je n'ai rien fait ... je suis rentré dans l'église et j'ai rejoint sagement ma place entre mes parents...

10 minutes après, on entendait un grand "Haaaaaa !!!!!!" monter des premiers rangs suivi d'une série de tapotages énergiques et désespérés...

Ce jour-là, je sus que mon avenir était tout tracé ... moi, plus tard, je serai "Thebig" !!!!!


----------



## Yip (29 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien dit ... je n'ai rien fait ... je suis rentré dans l'église et j'ai rejoint sagement ma place entre mes parents...









 MONSTRE !!!


----------



## molgow (29 Mars 2004)

Ce thread est génial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tout ceux qui partagent leur souvenir et surtout à Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: je cherche aussi qqs trucs à raconter, mais je trouve rien... je dois être trop jeune


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mars 2004)

Moi je rigole que quand je me brule.


----------



## Yip (29 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rigole que quand je me brule.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mars 2004)

Tu commences, et si ça me plait j'y vais.


----------



## Yip (29 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

Cela fait surtoutr rire les autres...  mais bon à vous de voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




raison du voyage : un cours de cathéchisme forcé déguisé.... 

lieu des faits : Cathédrale ******* à Lyon

contexte : histoire malheureusemnt tragi-comiquement véridique, 1991, pensionnaire, un voyage éducatifs pour tous comme ils disaient, à lyon par le curé de l'établissemnt....à l'âge de mes 15 ans.... 


Un larbin de l'évêché nous fait visiter leurs fiertés, l'il glauque, la savatte molle, la main trop caressante, la bouche adipeuse.... _beeeuuuaark les sandwiches dans le car avais déjà finis liquéfiés sur la moquette entre deux sièges_




Faut dire que j'avais été déjà un peu remué par la première partie du voyage, mal commencé, dans les soutes de ce maudit Alizée 303 poussif qui semblais fonctionner au pétrole brut vus la masse noire que dégageais le moteur usé... 
le collège privé n'en étais pas à sa première économie pour avoir racheté ce truc à un voyagiste dont les hangars aveint étés innondés par une rivière en crue... on voyais les dégats des eaux sur l'isolation intérieure de la carrosserie jusqu'au soubassement des vitres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....
Première partie du voyage dans les soutes... parceque pour une fois que je me met la main à la pâte pour aider au chargement de ce cercueil à roulettes, à tasser les sacs à dos au fond, y'a un con qui n'as pas trouvé moyen de regarder si j'étais resortis pour pouvoir fermer les portes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et personne n'as rien entendus lors du premier trajet bien sur.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc lors de la deuxième partie, libéré pour la pause déjeuner sur une aire d'autoroute, puis brimé pour avoir été soupçonné d'avoir fait exprès pour forcément voler les collations comme il disaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , brimé pour avoir répandus ce même déjeuner ingratement acquis même pas totalement digéré, brimé pour avoir joué avec la sois disant sécurité de la porte de secours qui de tout de façon tenais fermée avec du fil électrique entortillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref ça commençais mal, et ça continuais mal avec le "machin" en robe qui avait une trogne dessinée par Enki Bilal, et qui ne cessai de mettre la main dans mon cou, tripotant mes cheveux qu'il trouvait for jolis longs comme ceux des filles qu'il disait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Poliment je lui dit que les filles on ne les voyais jamais au collège, qu'on les y avais laissés, que c'étais pas plus mal, ç'est toujours en train de couiner grave, et qu'en plus celles du pensionnat ne sont pas du meilleur genre au point de vue idéal de fémminité, tout juste bonne à faire cammioneuse au long cours en europe de l'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le larbin avec sa housse de couette blanche sur le dos bloque un moment... continuant à titiller la pointe de mes cheveux... 
Moi je lui laisse pas le temps de reprendre ses esprits en lui disant que ça suffit, j'étais pas une pelluche, ils sont propres de ce matin, _ lui tiraillant la main hors de moi_ et que le prêtre du collège n'aime pas qu'on me touche, sauf lui, mes cheveux, que ça ne se fait pas sauf que lui il peut car c'est par tendresse patriarcale !
Le mollusque géant crois immédiatemnt au bobart que je lui ai lancé pour avoir la paix. 
De là il arrete donc net toute autre approche.... apparement les curetons ne pique pas sur le terrain de chasse de leurs congénères, ça évite de faire désordre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La visite commence enfin sérieusement, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après cette courte présentation avec les autochtones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai la tête plus à chercher un distributeur de Coca pour calmer mes ulcères stomacaux et mentaux...

Bien décidé à trouvé un truc du genre, je pars solo en éclaireur, le larbin auquel on avais été confiés avait trouvé une autre victime plus lassive pour "tenir salon" au milieu du groupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime bien les vieilles pierres.... j'esperais pouvoir aller ensuite visiter les sous pentes et clochers ou autres escaliers etroits planqués dans l'epaisse muraille....
Je cherche les pièces nécéssaire à l'achat d'un truc gazeux dehors.... que je vais finalement trouver dans la boite à l'entrée marquée "don pour la pauvreté" un truc du genre...
Ca tombe bien c'est la misère en ce moment pour moi... et hop je trifouille la fente du tronc et y trouves mon bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... 

Sur ce une vieille arrive...  choquée me regarde d'un air condescendant, commençant à laisser un pourboire au vieux vicieux tenancier de l'établissement honorable, dans la boite d'à côté... 
Je tends la main à toute vitesse, chope la pièce de justesse sur le bord du trou, la vieille hurle, je pars nonchalement dehors lui disant qu'après tout, si coca randais la monnaie, je remettrais les restes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... une demie heure plus tards, clopes et coca finis je retourne à l'intérieur....
La vieille, est pas loin du groupe... prostrée dans son indignation... et je peux pas m'éviter de lui passer devant si je veux continuer mon parcours.

J'ai pas envie qu'elle me voie, faut trouver un autre passage discret.

j'avance sans bruit par une allée transversale, l'air de rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pour atterrir derrier le meuble sale du soubassement des grandes orgues. 

Je peux pas aller plus loin. La pie est de l'autre côté. je décide d'attendre qu'elle se barre ou s'endorme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pendant ce temps je joue avec les interrupteurs trouvés par là....  (attention le début des gribouilleries incontrollées commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
me ballade gentilment, toujours l'air de rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et pis après trois petits tours à rêvasser je vois que je peux éviter la viocque en passant par un petit escalier en bois qui mêne aux claviers des orgues, et un autre escalier fait le pendant de l'autre côté. Une passerelle idéale pour se faufiller discret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Arrivé en haut je jette un il pour voir si personne ne m'as vus ou entendus. Je stresse à mort, le bois est tellemnt vieux que ça craque de partout, et ça résonne à mort aussi sous les 20 metres de pierres voutées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un quart de tour... et là je ne peux m'enpêcher de jouer avec les tirettes de régage des trois claviers, pensant bien après tout fouttre la pagaille pour l'organiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me rapelle d'un bruit sec, genre porte qui claque. "Oups" me dis-je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je me baisse d'un coup, me cogne contre le bord de quelque chose.... et la tout part en couille, j'ai mal, "ouille" je pense, je me tords dans tout le sens, en équilibre sur mes chevilles.... et je le perds tout doucement mais surement cet équilibre.......
Je retire les mains de ma tête,  tends les bras pour reprendre équilibre, ça marches pas, on dirais une libellule tellemment je gigotte, je bascule en arrière, je pense terrorisé "ohohooooo nooonnnnn aaaaaaaahhhhhh aïe aïe je suis repèré" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'affale sur le cul en essayant de me faire le plus léger possible....
Il y a à ma grande surprise une récéption douce comme sur des ressorts qui me soulage.... pas longtemps... la terreur me reprends, tout se met à vibrer, comme un tremblement de terre, ça se met à gronder progressivement, ça deviens sourd, on dirais un airbus qui passe juste sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
En 5 secondes : Là je réalise, me met à 4 pattes, ça s'arrete sourdement, "ah mais quel con, les interrupteurs, j'ai mis la soufflerie de ce bordel rustique en route" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peut con sur le bords je n'ai pas réalisé que je m'étais vautré sur les pédaliers qui comandais les tubes les plus puissants de cet engin ennorme, et je me met à vouloir me sortir de ce guêpier à toute vitesse, toujours à 4 pattes, écrasant de tout mon poids alègrement sur toute sa longueur au fur et à mesure la 50aine de pédaliers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'ayant plus rien à perdre pour me sortir de là le plus vite possible, et par tout les moyens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 .
En bas c'est la confusion. On aurais dit un concert de Marilyn Manson avec Wagner et stravinsky comme servants pour la grosse artillerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me sauve limitte recroquevillé vers le groupe, l'air de rien, une oreille qui bourdonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après 1 quart d'heure de confusion générale, le curé reprends le groupe en main, très dissipé par les tubes crachant leur derniers souffles.
Pour reprendre la main, le Curé qui me dit lorsque je passe devant l'autel : dites, vous avez pas oublié de dire quelque chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi qui avait encore des accouphens et les frissons des basses orgues.... : de quoi ???¿? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le curé : vous vous foutez de moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi : non non, me permettrais pas, c'est très joli ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









le curé : c'est pas un cours d'architecture ni de décoration d'intérieur... alors que dites vous à votre seigneur ?
Moi : hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan mais au prix où est le bois tu ferais mieux de déscendre de là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le curé : DEHORS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on en as excomunié pour moins que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi insolent : m'en fout c'est déjà fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









le curé : ne dites pas n'importe quoi.... le seigneur n'est pas ingrat, il peut vous accorder le pardon si vous faites amende honorable
moi : lui oui mais pas vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le curé brandissant sa main en l'air comme une épée de damoclès
moi : ah non je suis protestant, (ce qui est vrai), je m'en fout de vos cérémonies à la con, mes ancètres on déjà eus droit à la St barthélémy, l'excomunion, j'ai pas besoin de vos sales pattes de vieux pervers à l'haleine pas fraiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le curé  rouge sautant sur place hystérique comme Jules César en colère dans Astérix le gaulois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : DEEEHOOOOOOOOORS, SORTEZ D'ICI, HORS DE MA VUE SALETÉ 

_là je fais 1 demie tour, décidé, qu'il valais mieux partir quand même et ne pas insiter sur des histoires politiques toujours pas cicatrisées après un demi millénaire,..._ mais le sort en prends une autre tournure : je me prends les pieds dans les couronnes de fleurs déposées devant l'hotel que je n'avai pas vues à coté de moi, je cherche en plié en deux a reprendre mon équilibre, finis par retrébucher sur qqchose d'autre, tombe de tout mon long en avant, instinctivement mes mains saisissent le drap de dentelle qui recouvre l'immense autel pour me rattraper... ça ralentis ma chute.... les couronnes de fleurs amortissent.... j'ai comme l'impression qu'une ombre me domine tout à coup... très très vite.... des fractions de secondes ralenties, je m'en souviens et revois encore les images .... me protège la tête avec les bras et me recroqueville dans les gerbes.... un bruit de ferraille épouvantable.... des cris

je me relève comme je peux, assez cahotique, n'osant me raccrocher à rien après tout ça... me reprends les pieds dans les gerbes, pret à bondir vers une sortie pensant que ça allais mal finir après tout ce bordel.... 

juste le temps de tourner la tête pour voir que les catastrophes gribouillèsques ne s'étaient pas arrètées à des centaines de fleurs écrasées et une vulgaire nappe roccoco déchirée et une douzaine de sonotones cramés....
.....
 trois des  immense candelabres en bronze de 40cm de diametres et de deux metres de haut au moins, bougies géantes comprises avaient été entrainés par la dentelles sur lquelle je m'étais lamentablement pendu, avaient basculés au bord de cet autel....
c'étais ça l'ombre dont je voulais me protèger !
j'y avais échapé de peut, le prêtre lui non.... 
l'un des immenses bloc de cire de 20 cm de diametre s'étais cassé sur sa tête en deux, des pailletes blanches sur son crâne ...hurlant des "Aïe", des "espèce de calviniste", des malédictions transmises de siècles en siècles probablement par la sainte inquisition.... 
Les peids épargnés de justesse par les socles éclatés de 70 kg de bronze chacuns... aussi vieux peut être que la cathédrale. (tant de privations supportées par les peuples pour que l'église puisse couler ses bronzes, libérés de leur gangue ais-je pensé en un éclair, dans un fouttoir ridiculemnt grotèsque.... bien fait)
...

là je suis partis à petite vitesse, ne tenant pas à servir de hors d'uvre décoratif pour une prochaine cérémonie macabre propre au catholiques intégristes.
Lors de ma retraite, faisant résonner d'horreur les vielles bigotes (chevillées comme depuis des siècles aux bancs qui portent le nom de leur illustre famille, génreuses donnatrices bourgeoises expiatrices) de toute ma voix les voutes d'un *"ne jurez pas mon père, ... ne jurez pas, vous avez juste perdu l'occasion d'être un martyr" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Entre rires et larmes ... entre joie et désespérance ... un "grand" post d'équilibriste qui sent la bougie et l'encens, la bigote apprêtée, les sandwichs ratatinés et la fumée du diesel...
Des pointes d'humour titillant le drame ... des pas qui résonnent sous les voutes errant dans les limbes d'une jeunesse blessée...
Qu'est-ce que j'aime ces "gribouilleries" là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien sûr, on n'en sort pas tout-à-fait intact ... mais l'équilibre est subtil ... tout juste ce qu'il faut !
Un "grand post" ... je vous disais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Faut dire qu'à côté de tes curés, mes "Jésuites" étaient des enfants de choeur !!! (Arf !) ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai beau trifouiller ma mémoire de fond en comble, je n'ai que d'excellents et tordants souvenirs de mon passage chez eux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'après moi, ils étaient tellement "trop" que ça en devenait délirant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : merci pour l'allusion aux sandwichs d'excursion dégoulinants coincés entre 2 sièges ... j'ai fait un bond de 40 ans dans le passé ... c'était dément !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tape la main !*


...et plaf ! c'est fait !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Hier soir, avant de rentrer chez moi, visite à mon oncle (âgé et gâteux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
moi : bonjour papy ! (je l'ai toujours appelé papy, parce que même jeune il était déjà vieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
lui : bonjour min garchon (c'est un chti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
moi : comment ki va ???
lui : toudi l'même !
lui : j'ai préparé une tranche d'pâté pour Lionel - t'peux aller lui porter en partant ?
moi :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais papy ! Lionel est mort y'a 6 mois !
lui : ché nin vrai ... ché nin possible !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi : t'as même été a s'n'enterremin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lui : ché nin vrai ... ché nin possible !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi : mais papy ! arrête de dire "ché nin vrai ... ché nin possible !" ... j'te dis qu'il est mort !!!
lui : ché nin vrai ... ché nin possible ! J'lai vu y'a 8 jours !
moi : si j'te dis kié mort !!!
lui : bon si t'el dit !!!

... suit une conversation standard entre un oncle et son neveu...

lui : bon ! min garchon ! j'va aller dormir ... n'oublie nin l'tranche de paté pour Lionel !!!!!
moi : ché nin vrai ... ché nin possible !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Désolé ... bebert ... mais il fallait que je la replace celle-là ! elle m'a trop fait bidonner !!!


----------



## bebert (30 Mars 2004)

Dû à ton age avancé, j'épargnerai de montrer les tiennes qui m'on bien fait poilé également !


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'à côté de tes curés, mes "Jésuites" étaient des enfants de choeur !!! (Arf !) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui 

juste une petite apparté.... 

du coup je me suis mis à rechercher sur internet de mon vieux château XVIIIè siècle de Montgontier.... mon collège penssionnat....
il n'est plus.... transformé en je ne sais quoi de centre touristique.... voir mes salles de classes.... mon dortoir en musées pour babioles conceptuelles... repenser qu'a la place de tout ce fattoir pseudo intellectuel il s'y est pas vraiment passé de bonne choses pour beaucoups de gens...
Où sont passés ces armoires gigantesques 18è en orme et noyer marquetées à serrures à secrets de 3 mètres de haut soutenant prèsque les haut plaffonds, le grand escalier de marbre, le grand crucifix du hall au dessus de l'escalier, les doubles portes moulurées.... les portraits des tout les pères, la vieille bibliothèque et tous ses incunables.... la croix tordue parcequ'elle aviat pris la foudre un peut trop fort sur la pointe de toit ... (m'en rappelerais toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) la ... la double sirène mécanique à manivelle pour prévenir les incendies qu'on s'amusais a faire fonctionner pour réveiller tout le collège lors de nos fugues nocturnes.... où est la chambre sous les toits et le lit normand fermé dans lequel le Père Henry, avais finis par crever dans ses glaires et d'une pleurésie parcequ'il n'y avais jamais assez de pression dans la chaudière à charbon des caves pour que ça monte jusqu' au 4è étage 30 metres plus haut. où sont les sous toits sur lesquels Guillaume mon meilleur ami étais passé au travers après une folle escapade à dévaliser dans les ateliers les pass partous, clés gigantesques, tout etais démesuré, fabriqués sur les tours pour cambrioler les réserves des cuisines, ce soir là on avais pas pus se piquer le jambon au torchon comme d'hab et la rosette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où est ce tableau électrique général datant des annèes 30 que j'avais traffiqué.... et sur lequel Face de Cheval, le pion du dortoir etais resté scotché parcequ'ils se balladais toujours pieds nus humides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ET mes deux coupoles blanches qui brillaient comme de miroirs le matin devant ma fenetre , mes chouchoues, les deux téléscopes sur lesquels on observais Guill et moi les satellites io et ses copines autour de jupiter et saturne parce qu'on étais insomniaques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la grande allèe de platanes qui menaient à la cour d'honneur entre les deux ailes.... là ou la voiture de "Hibou" avais faillis prendre feu après que j'y ai versé 5 litres de Tolluène dans le réservoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le père surveillant du dortoir privilègié des 10 plus fayots des 200, ceux qui étaient "bien sages" à tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... les "collabos" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et l'autre miraculé qui, somnanbule étais passé par la fentre du 3è et retrouvé endormis le lendemain pendus à une potance d'éclairage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.... ça fait bizarre de voir tout ça disparus.... ce chateaux ou toutes le fenetres sont peintes en rouge, bleues, jaune, on dirais une école primaire de le république 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où est le cachet de ce vieux donjon tous gris.... j'espère qu'ils n'on pas touches au vieux bancs de granit qui faisaient contreforts a certains murs de 2m d'épaisseurs, ou l'on avais tous gravés avec des bouts de cuivre nos noms années et les petits textes de pouvoir se sortir de ce .... car sur ces bancs de granits.... pleins ne sont plus désormais existants que par ces gravures... morts violentes après les bagares incessantes.... disparus fugueurs jamais rtrouvés.... ou tués en faisant du stop pour fuir....


t'ain c'étais beau jupiter de près comme ça.... la nuit avec les grillons 











bon c'est pas marrant.... si je trouve le courage je vous raconterais mes escapades avec mes potes excentriques des pompes funèbres, et toutes les conneries que je fais avec eux dans les restos de lyon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Corse - septembre 1969 - entre Porto Vecchio et Solenzara - camp d'entraînement de la légion étrangère...

Aujourd'hui, c'est le grand jour ... on saute avec la Légion ... tout irait pour le mieux s'il n'y avait pas Victor avec nous ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Victor, une grande gueule imbuvable que personne ne sait blairer tellement il est odieux et prétentieux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit caporal de merde qui pue le fascisme à plein nez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On se prépare ... je discute avec Franco ... un sergent de la légion ... un gars bien un peu taiseux ... je ne sais pas pourquoi je lui ai parlé de Victor ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'a simplement dit : "t'en fais pas ... on va s'en occuper de ton Victor !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On passe au hangar aux parachutes ... rangée gauche pour la légion, rangée droite pour nous ... Franco passe devant nous et se dirige vers l'arrière du hangar ... je le vois trifouiller de la paille (!!!!!) et s'en mettre plein les fouilles ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les 2 C-119 sont prets en bout de piste ... on monte ...
le ciel est d'un bleu intense ... on s'assied sur les 2 rangées de sangles, face-à-face... rugissement des moteurs ... envol poussif ! (on était les derniers à utiliser les C-119 qui ont été remplacés par des C-130)
10 minutes après ... sonnerie ... la lumière près des portes arrière passe au rouge ... ordre gueulé : "stand-up" - "fitting" ... (le fitting est l'opération de vérification des parachutes par le gars qui vous suit ... vérification sommaire des attaches, des sangles etc...)...
Encore un ordre : "Hook-up" et tout le monde s'accroche au câble qui parcourt l'appareil...
Franco se lève et se dirige vers Victor ... il tâte son parachute d'un air suspicieux et gueule : "Espèce de connard ... t'as pris un parachute d'entrainement au sol !!!" et Franco de sortir la paille de ses poches et de la montrer à Victor et à tout le monde avant de la jeter en l'air dans l'avion...(il faut savoir que pour les entraînements au sol, on se sert de parachutes factices bourrés de paille !!!).
Victor est blême ... transpirant ... il balbutie : pas possible ... pas possible...en touchant la paille que Franco a pris le soin de coincer dans les sangles de son parachute...
Franco gueule : "trop tard pour reculer ... t'as qu'à sauter avec ton ventral et tu te démerdes pour arriver entier au sol!!!"
Nous, on est aux anges ... et on doit se retenir de rigoler en voyant ce tas de merde suant la peur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deuxième sonnerie ... le feu passe au vert ... tout le monde se précipite ... faut vider l'avion en moins de 15 secondes pour éviter de tomber en dehors de la drop-zone !
Tout se passe bien ... on arrive au sol ... et au rassemblement on apprend que Victor a refusé de sauter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le soir même, il était mis dans un avion en partance pour la Belgique et s'est retrouvé dans un camp disciplinaire en Allemagne ou il est passé devant un conseil de discipline...
Franco nous attendait devant les baraquements ...
Taiseux comme à son habitude, il nous a simplement dit : "personne n'a rien vu ... personne n'a rien entendu !!!" ... il s'est retourné et en partant nous a dit : "il a chié dans son froc ce connard" ... avec l'accent corse de circonstance...
C'est cette dernière phrase, agrémentée de l'accent qui a provoqué un fou-rire mémorable... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et quand, par hasard, je retrouve un pote de cette époque ... c'est toujours la première chose qu'on évoque avant de se plaindre de nos rhumatismes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Par contre, quelques jours après notre arrivée en Corse, il y a eu un moment ou c'est nous qui avons "ch... dans notre froc" !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On était tranquilles dans le dortoir ... il devait être aux environs de 22H ... d'un seul coup, on entend un remue-ménage dans le couloir ... des cris ... un gars de la légion se précipite dans notre chambre, l'air terrifié en gueulant : "Putain, les gars, il est devenu fou ... foutez le camp...!!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop tard, la porte claque ouverte et qu'est-ce qu'on voit dans l'encadrement de la porte ... un gars de la légion en tenue de combat, camouflé des pieds à la tête, casqué comme un damné ... une véritable vision d'apocalypse... entre ses mains ... UN LANCE-FLAMMES ... un putain de lance-flammes dirigé vers nous, la gueule menaçante...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On était tous agglutinés dans un coin de la chambrée ... pas moyen de foutre le camp ... le gars barrait la porte et y'avait des barreaux aux fenêtres !!!
Le type au lance-flammes gueulait : "A mort les belges ... vous allez griller comme au barbecue !!!!".
J'entendrai toute ma vie le bruit du lance-flammes ... un "Voucccchhhhhhhhh" sinistre qui vous terrifie sur place...
On s'est tous retrouvés enduit d'une peinture rouge poisseuse, de celle dont on marque les pistes d'atterrissage, les yeux hagards et terrifiés devant une quinzaine de gars hilares qui étaient entrés dans la chambre en rigolant comme des bêtes...
Le gars au lance-flammes a ôté son casque et ses lunettes et nous a simplement dit : "bienvenue à la légion étrangère les petits gars"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...3 jours ça nous a pris pour nettoyer la chambre et nos vêtements !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... mais bon Dieu, qu'est-ce qu'on était content d'être vivants !!!


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Thebig ?
> 
> _Y a des trucs QUE T'AS *PAS* FAIT ???_



reine des bèlges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Thebig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! un tas !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai une trouille bleue des grands manèges dans les fêtes foraines ! Tu ne m'auras jamais sur le grand 8 ni sur aucun autre truc un peu mouvementé d'ailleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et il y a quelques années, j'aurais souhaité faire un saut à l'élastique ... mais j'ai calé au dernier moment, tétanisé par la peur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait, à part glander chez les Jésuites, faire un peu de figuration en mai 68, et faire le con durant mon service militaire... j'ai pas fait grand-chose !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Arrffffff !!! Gros René vient de me donner son idée pour la fête qu'on organise fin avril ... ... il veut créer un boy's band ... les BUP's !!! (Back-Up Boys) .... navrant ...


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une trouille bleue des grands manèges dans les fêtes foraines !



aha pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... ça me rapelles le tivoli à copenhague.... monté dans un manège d'odin .... des nacelles, une grande roue, tournant à toute vitesse sur tout les plans de l'élliptique.... on m'as retrouvé mort vivant la fin.... aphone.... mes deux voisins avaient les parties de leurs vêtements situés de part et d'autre de moi, entièrements lacérés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'avion me fait tout aussi peur.... après une 15aine de vols..... j'ai toujours laissé des fauteuils aux accoudoirs arrachés, aux cientures machouillées..... et toujours déscendus la passerelle avec mon gilet de sauvetage gonflé


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

nan mais je vous raconte pas de blagues.... d'ailleurs pendant le vol je me retrouve toujours tout seul au bout de 10 min de vol.... tout le monde me fuit... hormis les manifestations physiques incontrollées.... je ne peux pas m'empêcher de raconter à tout mes voisins de siège toute les défaillances de vol possibles suivant les appareils les plus courement utilisés dans l'aviation civile, répertoriant des plus minimes au plus fatales, avec explications techniques à l'appuis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Grib'... Vraiment.
> Touchant et effrayant. On croirait ressuscités *les Disparus de St-Agil...*


Exactement le même sentiment ...!!!
Un jour, j'ai été visiter un vieux couvent qui datait des environs de 1830 et qui était à l'abandon depuis une vingtaine d'années... A l'intérieur, tout avait été conservé en l'état, si ce n'était la poussière et les toiles d'araignée qui recouvrait chaque chose...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En entrant dans le dortoir, j'ai eu l'impression que le temps s'était arrêté et que les âmes des soeurs défuntes y étaient encore perceptibles... l'ambiance du lieu probablement... c'était à la fois envoutant, mystérieux et angoissant...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le couvent, le cimetière attenant et les terrains des alentours ont été acquis par un promoteur qui en a fait une grande surface et un parking... tout a été rasé, atomisé, rayé de la carte ... 174 ans détruits en une bonne semaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK ! il ne faut pas vivre "dans" le passé ... mais rien ne nous empêche de vivre "avec" ...
Merci Grib de nous replonger dans l'ombre des crucifix, de l'odoriférante fumée d'encens et de la senteur de la cire d'abeille...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> l'avion me fait tout aussi peur.... après une 15aine de vols..... j'ai toujours laissé des fauteuils aux accoudoirs arrachés, aux cientures machouillées..... et toujours déscendus la passerelle avec mon gilet de sauvetage gonflé


Je n'ai jamais eu peur en avion ... jamais, sauf une fois !!! Avec ma femme on revenait d'Athènes et l'avion commençait son approche vers Zaventem... dehors, un orage comme rarement j'en ai vu ... gros nuages noirs ... éclairs, vent ... la totale... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On était balloté comme des pruniers et l'avion semblait "craquer" de tous côtés ... j'étais pétrifié, les deux mains rivées aux accoudoirs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A côté de moi, ma femme ... en train de machouiller un bonbon et de lire une revue ... à l'aise et décontractée ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Purée, je l'aurais tapée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je lui dis : "Euh ! t'as pas peur ????" - et elle de me répondre : "Pourquoi ??? Tu veux descendre peut-être ???"
Ce jour-là, je l'ai haïe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En plus, je pensais au directeur informatique du groupe qui avait toujours refusé de prendre l'avion (en fait, il n'était jamais monté dans un avion !!!) - quand je lui demandais pourquoi il me répondait : "un avion, c'est un gros ordinateur avec des sièges autour !!! comme je connais les ordinateurs, jamais je ne monterai dans un avion !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "un avion, c'est un gros ordinateur avec des sièges autour !!! comme je connais les ordinateurs, jamais je ne monterai dans un avion !!!"













*celle-la, j'ai des auditeurs(trices) à qui la raconter*


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> .... ça me rapelles le tivoli à copenhague.... monté dans un manège d'odin .... des nacelles, une grande roue, tournant à toute vitesse sur tout les plans de l'élliptique....



Le manège que tu décris, nous l'avons à la fête foraine de Liège: j'adore! Mais ça devient un peu vieux... Par contre, je suis également allé au Tivoli à Copenhague avec mes parents quand j'étais petit et nous sommes montés sur un truc atroce: un train (genre train fantôme) entraîné à vitesse constante: absolument immonde: j'ai pleuré et gueulé comme jamais!

Par contre j'ai toujours aimé l'avion; Je me foutais de ma mère qui était en revanche tétanisée: ça donnait à peu près ceci:

Ma mère: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon père: "ça va?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma mère: "change de sujet de conversation!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Allez ! encore une "jésuiterie" ...

Les 11 novembre ... souvenez-vous des 11 novembre d'antan ... froids et brumeux à souhait ... comme si l'armistice de la der des der n'aurait pas pu se faire en juillet ou en aout, sous le soleil !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous les 11 novembre, on avait rendez-vous à l'école pour partir faire le pied de grue devant le monument aux morts du village et rendre hommage aux poilus dont les rangs s'éclaircissaient d'année en année...

Il FALLAIT être là, sous peine de renvoi immédiat et seul un certificat médical en bonne et due forme (j'allais dire en bonne uniforme, pris par l'ambiance du thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) permettait d'échapper à cette corvée annuelle...!!!

Parce qu'à notre âge, on s'en foutait de la grande guerre ... on était plus occupés à zieuter les filles des Dames de Marie que les anciens combattants raidis dans une pose limite grotesque lors du salut au drapeau !!!

Les Jésuites nous entouraient ... soutanes au vent ... dernier rempart contre le stupre et la luxure ... bras armés du Christ ... défiant le temps et la raison !!!

Le Père Athanase étaient de ceux-là ... 70 ans bien sonnés ... indéfectible au poste ... l'allure martiale et la couronne au bras ... "Honneur aux Braves" figurait sur la banderolle bleue en lettres d'or !!!

Nous, avec nos capes, on était frigorifiés, laminés sous la brume glaciale de novembre ... pas question de taper des pieds pour se réchauffer ... c'était la gifle assurée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonnerie de clairon ... brouhaha dans les rangs des poilus ... les porteurs de couronne s'avancent en rang serré vers le monument... le Père Athanase est le premier ... fier comme artaban ... stoïque sous le vent glacial...

Le silence est lourd et palpable !

Tout à coup, un cri s'élève du public : "A bas la calotte !!!" ... le cri de guerre des anticléricaux notoires venus rendre hommage aux anciens combattants et qui ne supportaient pas que la première couronne déposée le soit par un jésuite !!! Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... chaque année c'était la même chose ... quoique cette année, la différence fut notable...

Le Père Athanase s'arrêta en pleine course ... déposa sa couronne à terre ... se retourna et se dirigea vers l'endroit d'ou venait le cri de révolte...

Les poings sur les hanches, il toisa le public et cria : "qui a dit : A bas la calotte !!!" ... un gros type rougeaud et moustachu d'une quarantaine d'années sortit du rang ... et répondit : "c'est moi !!!" ... à vrai dire, le type n'avait pas l'air commode et semblait relativement costaud ... en face de lui, le Père Athanase, grand il est vrai mais âgé quand même de 70 ans faisait pâle figure...!!!

Le Père Athanase s'avança vers lui, embrassa la croix qu'il avait autour du cou dans un geste vif et rapide et, avant que personne ne puisse intervenir, il lui flanqua un coup de boule de chez coup de boule ... le truc imparable qui vous fait éclater le nez et sortir le cerveau par les oreilles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... le gars s'écroula, le nez pissant le sang par les 2 narines, sans un cri, raide assommé...
La foule était silencieuse, ne sachant pas quel parti prendre...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Père Athanase, un peu chancelant quand même, revint vers nous, reprit sa couronne et alla la déposer sur le monument...en premier comme d'habitude ... même les poilus étaient silencieux, ne sachant que faire...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se serait cru dans un épisode de Don Camillo si ce n'était la baston sanglante qui venait de se produire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il reprit sa place dans nos rangs en s'épongeant le front tuméfié avec son mouchoir et maugréa : "ça fait 10 ans qu'il m'emmerdait celui-là !!!" - Il jeta un regard vers nous, qui étions admiratifs devant ce chef-d'oeuvre de coup de boule et il dit d'une voix ferme : "Regardez devant vous les petits !!!"

En une fraction de seconde, il était devenu notre héro, notre chevalier, celui qui revêtu de sa soutane noire et ceint de la croix du Christ avait pourfendu l'impie comme aux temps des Croisades...

Une quinzaine d'années plus tard, j'ai assisté à son enterrement et devinez qui s'essuyait une larme au premier rang ???????????


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)




----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2004)

Hmmmm, les Dames de Marie.... Ca sent Saint Mich' à plein nez tout ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm, les Dames de Marie.... Ca sent Saint Mich' à plein nez tout ça !


Arf !!! Le Collège des Dames de Marie ... des petites filles enrubannées, capes bleues et jupes plissées au-dessous du genou, eau de Cologne en bandouillère ... la crême des crêmes de la haute bourgeoisie des environs... des intouchables menées à la baguette par les "Soeurs Noires" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous, on était du mauvais côté ... du côté des cancres ... des fils d'ouvriers commes elles disaient, on puait l'huile et la sueur à ce qu'il paraissait... et pire encore, nos parents buvaient de la bière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... Arf !!! bande de nasettes va !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

J'avais toujours promis que je me vengerai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai tenu parole ... d'ailleurs, j'en ai épousé une !!!!!


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'avais toujours promis que je me vengerai !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visiblement, ne serait-ce qu'en avion, elle te l'a largement fait payer !
Que les femmes sont cruelles et insensibles parfois...

Heureusement qu'il te reste ton bichon molossoïde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

La glissoire ... ... ... ...

Une cour de récré par une froide journée d'hiver ... il neige et il fait froid !
Ensemble on se dit : "Allez ! on va faire une énorme glissoire ... comme la cour est en légère pente, ça va être dément !!!"
Et effectivement, elle est démente notre glissoire ... 50 m de long et ça glisse du feu de Dieu !!!!!!!
Pendant des jours, comme il continue à neiger le jour et geler la nuit, on la peaufine, on la soigne comme si ça devait être la dernière glissoire de notre vie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9H30 ... on est en classe ... par la vitre embuée, on voit notre glissoire ... luisante et impériale ... une silhouette apparait au bout de la cour : le préfet qui va porter le courrier au secrétariat ... il regarde à droite, à gauche, soulève légèrement sa soutane et s'élance sur la glissoire comme un poulbot ... c'est qu'il glisse bien le préfet ... 50 m en quelques secondes ... et stable avec ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le manège continue pendant quelques jours, toujours aux environs de la même heure ... il arrive, courrier en mains et glisse majestueusement jusqu'au bout de la cour...

Tout aurait pu continuer de la sorte si une idée malsaine n'avait germée dans nos cerveaux de cancres irresponsables....

Jeudi matin ... 9H ... Phil demande pour aller aux toilettes ... sous son tablier, un petit sac de sel piqué dans la cuisine de ses parents...

Il va discrètement vers la glissoire, calcule environ 40 mètres et déverse le sel à l'endroit fatidique sur environ 50 cms !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9H30 ! Le préfet est à l'heure pour prendre son envol ... il court comme un dératé, glisse les deux pieds l'un devant l'autre ... atteint sa vitesse de croisière ... approche de l'endroit fatidique ... 20 paires d'yeux sont rivés sur lui, le souffle court et un sourire aux lèvres...

Purée ... encore mieux que Matrix avant l'heure !!! Dans un ralenti dantesque, il bloque sur l'endroit dégelé... bascule en avant, les bras fouettant désespérément l'air vif du matin, tombe, glisse sur le ventre et va se taper la caboche sur la porte du secrétariat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans la classe, les pouffages vont bon train, on a tous ouvert nos bancs pour pouvoir pleurer de rire en toute quiétude ... si ce n'est qu'on a un peu regretté quand l'ambulance est arrivée... il est resté quelques jours à l'hosto ... bon, rien de grave ... mais quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche, on a bien rigolé ce jour-là !!!


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A côté de moi, ma femme ... en train de machouiller un bonbon et de lire une revue ... à l'aise et décontractée ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca c'est digne d'une réplique des Tontons Flingueurs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

La trottinette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dans mon quartier, y'avait un sale gamin qui faisait ch... tout le monde ... il était de notre âge, mais se la pétait grave parce que ses parents lui avaient payé une trottinette pour son anniversaire... c'était la seule du quartier et même de la ville, pensai-je à ce moment-là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quelle trottinette en plus : pose-pieds en bois et cadre en métal avec des gros pneus gonflés surmontés de garde-boue et ... un frein ... une sorte de pédale placée à l'arrière avec un patin qui frotte le pneu arrière lorsqu'on appuie dessus ... le must des must devant lequel j'ai bavé durant des jours encore plus que sur le PB Alu 45 ans plus tard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Inutile de lui demander pour faire un tour sur son engin ... il vous tournait le dos en gueulant : "Naannnnn !!!" et courait se réfugier dans les jupes de sa mère...

Combien de fois, assis sur le seuil de la maison en le regardant passer n'ai-je pas souhaité qu'il se vautre avec sa trottinette à la con...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mes parents étaient désolés de ne pas pouvoir m'en payer une, mais je comprenais étant donné que le 15 du mois on bouffait des pâtes et des oeux à tous les repas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon père le regardait passer aussi et un jour il me dit : "t'as vu à quelle vitesse il prend le virage au bout de la rue ... heureusement qu'il a un frein dessus !!! !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai cru déceler un air sournois dans la remarque de mon père ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un jour que le gamin était rentré chez lui pour pisser, j'ai discrètement examiné le système de freinage de sa trottinette ... un petit levier pour enlever le patin ... en bas le patin était bloqué et prêt à l'usage, vers le haut, on pouvait enlever le patin caoutchouteux pour le remplacer...

Bien entendu, à la prochaine occasion, j'ai enlevé le patin et l'ai jeté dans la rigole question de dire qu'il l'avait perdu en roulant...

Et c'est donc sans aucune délicatesse et dans la surprise la plus totale qu'il a raté le virage du bout de la rue pour se vautrer dans les poubelles du poissonnier dans les cris et les larmes qui vont si bien à cet âge !!!

Je vois encore son père revenir en portant la trottinette dont la roue avant était voilée et sa mère badigeonner son genou avec du mercurochrome...

Quand il est passé devant moi je lui ai dit : "oh ! tu t'es fais mal ???"

Depuis, on l'a toujours entendu rouler avec sa trottinette dans la petite cour intérieure de sa maison, mais plus dans la rue...

Des remords ??? Moi ???? Qu'est ce que vous appelez des "remords" ????


----------



## ederntal (30 Mars 2004)

Mon plus gros fou rire :

Un déménagement, devant la maison des tonnes de vieux matelas et meubles en tout genre que l'on veut plus...
Le lundi comme prévu un camion spécial viens les enlever pour les jetter...

Mais a ce moment la le facteur arrive en vélo et le temps de nous apporter le courier il pose son velo devant la maison (quoi de plus normal...).

A ce moment, le camion déménageur-poubelle embarque le vélo croyant qu'il fesait partis des vieilleries...

Le fou rire générale dans la maison voyant le facteur s'enerver de voir son velo dans le camion!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le fou rire générale dans la maison voyant le facteur s'enerver de voir son velo dans le camion!!!


Arffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Tidju ! je vais éviter de sortir le jeudi entre 10 et 12 H moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : quoique !!! Imaginez que je dise à ma femme qu'on va faire une blague à la voisine ... je lui suggère de se mettre dans un gros carton sur le pas de la porte et de crier "Bouh !" quand la voisine arrive... bien entendu, la voisine n'arrive pas puisque je l'ai enfermée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : mais c'est ignoble !


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et un fou-rire à se pisser dessus, un


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

chtok ! .... oumpfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a un visiteur qui arrive d'Allemagne ... grand amateur de billard parait-il !!! ... mon boss me demande de les accompagner pour faire une petite partie en soirée...!

Je lui propose d'emmener Michel qui est assez fortiche à ce truc-là ... réponse : non ... Michel est un déjanté ... faut être sérieux...!!!

Le gars arrive au bureau ... tiens, il a emmené sa queue perso ... (je dois me retenir pour lui dire que j'ai toujours la mienne sur moi, mais motus ... même pas un rictus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

On entre dans la salle ... ambiance feutrée ... lumière tamisée et musique douce ... mon boss choisit un billard et me demande d'aller chercher les boissons... ce que je fais avec plaisir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reviens avec le plateau bardé d'amuse-gueules, je m'attarde un peu sur le billard d'à côté ou des nases s'amusent à faire quelques pitreries...

Je ne prends pas garde au fait que je suis juste derrière un gars qui va tirer ... (trop derrière en fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je ramasse le bout de sa queue dans la mienne avec un bruit du style "chtok ... oummmppffff" (le chtok étant le bruit de l'impact ... et le oummmpppffff mon cri de douleur...!).

Bien entendu, je laisse tomber le plateau qui s'écroule dans un bruit infernal de verre brisé et d'olives tournoyantes... je suis plié en deux et lorsque je me redresse ... c'est pour tomber face à face avec mon boss qui me dit simplement, l'air à la fois compatissant et désabusé : "Jean-Luc ... sortez !!!!" ... je baragouine une excuse tandis qu'il pointe le doigt vers la porte : "J'ai dit sortez !!!"

et je suis sorti ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lendemain matin, il m'a appelé dans son bureau en me disant : "je préfèrerais que vous me disiez que vous l'avez fait exprès !" - je lui ai répondu pratiquement en jurant sur ma mère qu'il n'en était rien et que c'était un simple et banal accident...

Il s'est retourné et m'a dit : "c'est bien ce que je craignais !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis ce temps-là, quand il y a des visiteurs, je suis confiné dans mon bureau et jamais plus on ne m'a demandé de les accompagner quelque part !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Et une très courte ...

Passage pour piétons ... je suis avec ma femme ... une grosse BM vient de la frôler alors qu'elle tentait de traverser... je la vois regarder vers la voiture en gueulant : espèce de .... ! espèce de .....!!! (le temps que ça vienne, je pense en moi-même ... connard, voyou, dégeueulasse, bourgeois ???) et puis elle lâche : "espèce de POILU !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Intrigué, je lui demande : "et pourquoi POILU ???" et elle de me répondre : "et pourquoi pas POILU ?????" ....
C'est à partir de cet instant qu'à chaque fois qu'on s'est fait molesté sur un passage clouté on gueule dans un ensemble parfait : "POILU !!!!!!!!!!!!!" ...


----------



## maousse (30 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y a un producteur pour signer *La Vie de Thebig* ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommage qu'Hergé ne soit plus, il aurait eu des scénarii de plus pour Quick et Flupke...quoique, on peut peut-être les vendre pour quelques nouvelles aventures du petit Spirou...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Il y a quelques années, je descendais régulièrement à Paris et je logeais au Frontenac dans le 8ième...
Un de mes collègues (qui, depuis nous a quitté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) avait la facheuse mais innocente habitude de mélanger allègrement les godasses que les clients laissaient devant leur porte (ça devient de plus en plus rare maintenant, mais il y a encore des irréductibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Je trouvais ça un peu débile, mais enfin ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un soir, il me dit : "faut être rapide, tu commences à un bout du couloir, et moi à l'autre ... et hop, ni vu ni connu on rentre dans nos chambres"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je le fis juste pour lui faire plaisir ... ça le faisait tellement rigoler ! ... et on remit ça la nuit suivante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deux jours après, on s'apprêtait à quitter l'hotel quand le concierge tapotant sur son ordi, me dit : "Ah ... vous êtes Monsieur XXX - chambre YYY ???" - Je répondis que oui !
Il partit un instant et revint avec un monsieur habillé très chic qui se présenta comme étant le directeur de l'établissement.
Ce monsieur me dit : "Bonjour ! vous avez un instant ... j'ai quelque chose à vous montrer !!!" ... intrigué je le suivi dans une petite pièce attenante ou tronaient quelques écrans ... il s'adressa au gars qui tapotait sur le clavier et lui dit : "montrez ce que vous savez à monsieur !!!".
Il actionna un magnétoscope et je nous vis, le collègue et moi, en noir et blanc légèrement sautillant, en train de mélanger les godasses, de pouffer et de rentrer dans nos chambres...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le directeur, tout sourire, me regarda et me dit simplement : "et vous avez quel âge ???" - je balbutiais plus que je ne parlais ... Il me remit une enveloppe dans laquelle je trouvai un bon pour une nuit gratuite au Frontenac pour 2 personnes durant le week end !
Je le remerciais un peu gêné lorsqu'il a ajouté : "à cause de vous, j'ai bien débuté la journée !"


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques années, je descendais régulièrement à Paris et je logeais au Frontenac dans le 8ième


je suppose quOdile nofficiait pas derrière ce comptoir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Ben voilà ... j'ai fait le tour de ma vie en quelques posts ... plus rien de bien marrant à raconter ... maintenant, j'attend les votres, parce que les miennes, ça fait longtemps que le sourire à remplacé le rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









les seules choses que j'aurai encore à vous raconter, c'est ce qui se passera à partir d'aujourd'hui ... j'espère qu'il y en aura encore beaucoup de drôles et de moins drôles, parce que c'est ça la vie ... un melting pot de moments heureux et de moins heureux, le plaisir de partager des rires et des larmes, des sentiments aussi ! ... le plaisir de vivre ... tout simplement...


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

quand je pense que "A"  sur iChat étais outré de savoir que lorsque je rentrais dans un restaurant où il y avais des bouteilles d'alcool et de mignonettes en expo, je les buvais en douce pour les replacées soigneusement reremplies avec l'eau demandée en carafe, teintée avec différents sachets de thé provenant de ma poche


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il y en aura encore beaucoup de drôles et de moins drôles, parce que c'est ça la vie ... un melting pot de moments heureux et de moins heureux, le plaisir de partager des rires et des larmes, des sentiments aussi ! ... le plaisir de vivre ... tout simplement...











 oui tout pareil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> quand je pense que "A"  sur iChat étais outré de savoir que lorsque je rentrais dans un restaurant où il y avais des bouteilles d'alcool et de mignonettes en expo, je les buvais en douce pour les replacées soigneusement reremplies avec l'eau demandée en carafe, teintée avec différents sachets de thé provenant de ma poche














 ... ça j'ai jamais fait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... par contre, dévisser les bouchons des salières et m'imaginer que le prochain va en prendre plein son assiette... oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mais uniquement dans les grands restaurants, jamais dans les flunchs ou ce sont les pauvres qui trinquent...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... je plaisante hein !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suppose quOdile nofficiait pas derrière ce comptoir








 ... quoi Odile !!!! Odile de Ray était barmaid !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Tidju ! si ça tombe ... ...


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

il ya... mmmh bien 5 bonnes années de ça, j'accompagnes ma vieille tante religieuse cousine éloignée (une vraie avec le voile l'Acadiane beige et tout, pas un machin surmaquillé qu'on trouve place clichy, vous aurez compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) au centre commercial du coin en plein centre ville de lyon, on l'appeleras "Rond point" pour pas nommer.... (l'hypermarché en question, pas la bonne Sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Cette tante à bien le même caractère que moi, qui fait que nous nous entendons à merveille comme vous allez pouvoir le voire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, on faits nos courses tranquilou, comme n'importe qui, on passes à la caisse, on paye, on commence à partir.... qaund, un géant black costume, oreillette, talkie, GSM, cibie, ... etc débarque avec trois de ses collègues en disant.... bonsoir, excusez moi de vous importuner Ma Sur, mais, voilà, on as un petit problème.... Elle leur réponds que "oui mon fils, Dieu veux bien lui venir en aide, mais que c'est quand même pas l'idéal comme lieu pour une confession de groupe surtout si c'est intime"...; 
Le vigile et ses potes sont un peut gênés..., moi limitte à pouffer de rire sachant que parfois, "Ma Sur se lâche direct" en répondant du tac au tac qu'elle ne peut rien faire pour les gens qui on des problème avec le sexe à plusieurs et que c'est pas son rayon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ce qu'elle a bien évité de dire pour une fois... mais combien de temps ceci allais tenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le vigile lui dit que ce n'est pas pour une confession, mais par contre que le magasin aimerais, si cela étais possible, que Ma Sur veuille bien rendre les petites cuilleres qu'elle avait subtilisée certainement par inadvertance au rayon "Aménagement interieur" !

Là moi je pouffe plus... du moins pas longtemps... lorsque je la vois sortir une dixaine... une quinzaine, ... une.... une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... une vingtaine de cuillères à café de son soutien gorge élégament calfeutré par la voilette, ...
...et là moi éclatant de rire, mon cerveau affichant "tilt" quand il fit l'association entre les petites cuillères réparties sur les seins de Ma Sur et le rayon "aménagement intérieur" d'où elles venaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Pour essayer de salmer un peut le jeu, je dit à "Ma Sur" _(hahemmm touss-touss air de circonstance) _  si elle est bien sur d'avoir tout rendus, ce qui apparement n'étais pas certain.
Vexée, en effet elle sortis encore une pince à glaçons inox, tout en disant que ce modèle là alle ne l'avais pas, que c'étais bien pratique pour attraper les petits beurres qui étaient tombés dans le neskouik au réfectoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"M'enfin Sur Alice" dis-je sur un ton ---&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle me répondis tout fort devant tout le monde, que elle ça ne l'arrangeais pas de montrer à tout le monde qu'elle avait des côtés cleptomanes impulsifs sur les petites cuillères, contrairement à moi qui avait des trips tout aussi particuliers mais exhibitionniste, en ce sens que je n'hésitais pas à passer caisses et sécurité directement avec une passoire sur la tête sans payer, et sans se faire attraper.... mais qu'elle préferais se faire "choper" comme tu dis si bien que plutot de passer pour une folle tordue New Age de chez Prada ! ! ! non mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Arrrrffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... J'imagine la scène !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas plus des Soeurs comme ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... enfin ... pas trop non plus ... juste ce qu'il faut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...ça réconcilie avec le Bon Dieu des trucs comme ça !


----------



## gribouille (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrffffffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui enfiiiin... elle trouve parfois en le disant tout haut que "il nous laisse bien tomber le salaud quand même"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et le reste j'en passe, je ne dis rien, je voudrais pas que le vatican lui tombe dessus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui enfiiiin... elle trouve parfois en le disant tout haut que "il nous laisse bien tomber le salaud quand même"


... signe qu'elle est bien dans sa peau et bien dans la vie !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Bon les gars ! C'est pas de tout ça ! ... je monte dans ma bête RAV et je me casse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... n'en profitez pas pour casser du sucre sur mon dos ... Arfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

... Gros René à utilisé le terme de "pourrave" pour qualifier mon dernier trait d'humour !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Gros René à utilisé le terme de "pourrave" pour qualifier mon dernier trait d'humour !!!!!



heureusement que tu t'es cassé de suite après celui-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suppose que tu as descendu les escaliers quatre à quatre. 

En tous cas, ce thread est un beau thread avec une mention spéciale à TheBig et à Gribouille


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, ce thread est un beau thread avec une mention spéciale à TheBig et à Gribouille








 ouais pas facile de rivaliser !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 on en veut d'AUTRES !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2004)

Merci Lorna !

C'est bien toi la plus forte...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (31 Mars 2004)

Je suis encore pliée... Il faudrait que je retrouve des anecdotes comme ça, mais il faut qu'elles me reviennent... Mais je ne pourrai pas égaler TheBig et Gribouille... Champions vous deux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Drancy ... le week end dernier ...!!!

Mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de vouloir aller à Drancy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je roule paisiblement le long du boulevard qui longe la petite place de l'église (celle ou y'a la boulangerie, si vous vous souvenez ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et ... ô surprise, que vois-je devant moi ... Aricosec (Rico pour les intimes !) et son fauteuil roulant flambant neuf (enfin, il ne flambait pas encore ... mais vous comprendrez par la suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Tidju ! Il roule sec pour son âge Rico !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je roule à sa hauteur, m'approche, ouvre la vitre de ma RAV et gueule : "Hé Rico ! ça roule comme tu veux ?????"

Pas de réponse ! Qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il est sourd en plus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme y'a un taré qui klaxonne derrière moi, j'accélère et je me dis : "ben tant pis pour lui ! je lui aurais bien payé une chope ... ce sera pour la prochaine fois !

Un bon kilomètre plus loin, je suis attiré par un point noir qui grossit à vue d'oeil dans mon rétro et qui se rapproche à une vitesse démentielle ... et pourtant, je roule à 120 !!! Purée, mais c'est Rico et sa ricomobile ... il me dépasse à la vitesse du son ... tellement vite que j'ai été tenté de descendre de ma voiture, pensant que j'étais à l'arrêt !

...et il s'éloigne devant moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulant en avoir le coeur net ... j'accélère pour le rattraper ... 140 ... 150 ... 180 ... le point noir se rapproche ... j'arrive à sa hauteur ... et yarf, je le dépasse !!! L'air un peu crispé le Rico !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... je me dis qu'il est dingue de rouler à cette vitesse avec des pneus de 0,2 pouces et sous-gonflé encore !!!
De plus, il est pas particulièrement aérodynamique le Rico avec son sac à provision qui pend du côté gauche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et rebelote, le point noir regrossit dans mon rétroviseur et il me redépasse alors que je suis à 280 kms à l'heure avec mon RAV qui s'est allongé de 50 cms à cause de la chaleur (vous savez, comme le Concorde !!!)

Purée, je vais te le suivre celui-là ... j'évite de justesse mon compteur de vitesse qui me pète à la gueule et je vois mon Rico commencer à flageoller de droite à gauche sur la route, tandis que ses pneus s'envolent en fumée et que son sac à provision explose à cause de la pression... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien entendu, il rate le virage, se prend la clôture électrifiée dans un feu d'artifice digne d'un 14 juillet, et va terminer sa course contre un chêne centenaire qui pourtant, avait déjà assez de glands sans devoir s'en coltiner un de plus...!!!

Je freine ... saute de ma voiture ... cours dans la prairie jusqu'au chêne ... désencastre le malheureux qui se faisait déjà titiller par quelques écureuils fâchés d'avoir été dérangés alors qu'ils étaient en train de glander...

Je le prend dans mes bras ... ou plutôt, je prend ce qu'il en reste ... "Mais Rico ! Qu'est-ce qui t'a pris de rouler comme un damné sur ta chaise percée ???" - et lui de me répondre dans un râle qui me poursuivra toute ma vie : "Ton rétro Big, ton putain de merde de rétro de 4X4 de vieille pute du 16ième ... quand tu t'es arrêté à ma hauteur, t'as accroché ma bretelle droite avec !!! connard de nase !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... ... bon ! tout le monde la connaissait celle-là, mais j'ai voulu la personnaliser un peu !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Et une excellente journée à tout le monde placée sous le signe de la joie et de la bonne humeur !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yip (31 Mars 2004)




----------



## Yip (31 Mars 2004)

C'est vrai que les curés thebig ça a du bon.

J'ai fait toute ma scolarité chez les "frères".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils étaient plutôt gentils les miens (entre 1964 et 1978, déjà 26 ans le bac, pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) une petite anecdote qui me revient :

Le prof de Français, le frère Barthélémy (surnommé toto), avait une particularité "titeufesque", il dégageait une odeur forte et particulièrement désagréable. Comme j'ai le nez assez sensible, je finissais souvent les cours en apnée, un peu verdâtre et ça me fatiguait sérieux par moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plutôt sage à l'époque, j'ai peu de hauts faits à revendiquer, surtout dans le style confrontation directe. Pas témérarire le Yip (faut dire que les 100 kg de mon père étaient là pour me rappeler la discipline, je lui en rendais 50 ou 60, alors...).

Bref, c'est sous la forme d'un journal style gazette que j'ai laissé libre cours à mon exaspération, rédigé pendant les heures d'étude bien sûr, avec des articles assassins, des dessins et des pubs vengeresses du style "Parfums TOTO, sentez bon à 3 km à la ronde", "Fromage TOTO..." C'était en 4e ou 3e je crois. Les copains étaient pliés, et ce qui devait arriver arriva, je me suis fait piquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme j'étais plutôt bon élève et discipliné comme je l'ai déjà dit, les conséquences n'ont pas été aussi terribles que j'ai pu l'imaginer sur le moment. Bon j'ai été puni (probablement collé), mais mon père n'a pas du en entendre parler et les choses se sont tassées. Le prof m'a regardé de travers un bon moment mais je crois qu'il m'a pardonné.

Par contre pendant plusieurs année après, un autre de mes profs me demandait en rigolant "Alors, plus de journal, plus de publications ?"  Moi, gêné "Non, non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




", il avait bien aimé cet épisode et semblait avoir envie de s'amuser encore, mais j'avais goûté à la censure et mes talents de journaliste ont ainsi été étouffés dans l'uf.


----------



## Yip (31 Mars 2004)

Une autre histoire "religieuse".

J'ai un oncle qui est prêtre. Il a plus de 80 ans et n'est en retraite que depuis quelques années, ça a été assez dur de le décider à quitter ses ouailles. Il est super gentil, c'est un grand amoureux du cheval et même si ce n'est pas mon cas, j'ai plusieurs fois eu l'occasion d'en faire quand il en faisait profiter les jeunes de ses nombreuses paroisses dans le Pas-de-Calais.

Une année, pendant les grandes vacances, nous avons joué les enfants de chur avec mon frère aîné. Je vous passe les petites bêtises et les discussions pendant les offices qui étaient cependant un peu moins rasoirs pour moi vus "de l'autre côté".

J'ai bien malgré moi déclenché un fou-rire général une fois. Comme il y avait plus d'une messe par dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les changements d'église étaient la règle. Une fois, ayant probablement oublié mon aube habituelle, on m'en avait fourni une autre un peu trop longue pour mes jambes encore assez courtes à l'époque. Au moment de la communion nous étions descendus de l'estrade de pierre et bien entendu, en remontant l'unique marche, j'ai posé le pied sur mon aube et je me suis étalé de tout mon long à côté de l'autel.
L'ambiance est donc passée de compassée à la franche bonne humeur en 2 secondes et c'est une des rares messes dont je me souvienne (papa si tu me lis pardonne-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et qui m'ait laissé un bon souvenir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis loin des exploits de Gribouille mais on fait ce qu'on peut avec les souvenirs que l'on a.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Arrrffff ! Yip ! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... comme quoi, la religion a parfois du bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nous, dans notre famille, du côté flamand, on a aussi quelques specimens qui valent le détour ... dont un, qui est Chanoine et qui s'appelle Lucien Bourez (prononcez Bouré )...!!!
...ça me permet, lorsque je vais à la messe (rarement il est vrai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), de m'adresser à la première bigote venue et de lui demander : "Bonjour Madame, pourriez-vous me dire si le curé qui officie aujourd'hui est Bourez ???" ... 
...c'est nase, débile et innocent... mais c'est un plaisir gratuit ! alors pourquoi se le refuser ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Dans le style "grande guerre", "der des der" et C°, y'en a même un dans notre famille qui a réussi à se faire trucider le dernier jour de la guerre 14-18 tout près de Warneton en Belgique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... non pas dans un glorieux et héroïque combat au corps à corps toute baïonnette déployée ... que nenni !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il était cuistot et avait probablement abusé des fayots du midi !!!! ... pris d'une crampe autant douloureuse que tenace, il a couru vers la feuillée (chiotte de campagne, comme les saucisses d'ailleurs), qui se trouvait à une centaine de mètres à l'arrière de la tranchée...
Ce qu'il ne savait pas (il n'était pas "d'active" et par conséquent ne connaissait pas les "ordres opérationnels"), c'est que le génie et les artificiers étaient occupés à faire sauter des obus allemands non explosés dans un cratère à 20 m de la chiotte qui avait été condamnée pour la circonstance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, on ne sait rien de sa pénible fin ... tout au plus, et par le biais de ses camarades, on est certain qu'il n'est jamais revenu de la chiotte et que son corps n'a jamais été retrouvé ... du moins entier !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Son nom figure sur le monument aux morts précédé de la mention : "A nos héros, morts pour la Patrie" et de temps en temps, certains vieux me demandent si je suis famille avec ce "héro de la der des der" ... ce à quoi je leur réponds non sans fierté, mais avec un petit sourire : "compte tenu de la façon dont il est mort, c'est certain qu'il faisait partie de ma famille !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Allez ... à Toi, Louis ... j'espère au moins que tu t'es soulagé avant de t'éclater ! Nous on fait le contraire ... on s'éclate d'abord et on se soulage ensuite ... question d'époque sans doute...


----------



## aricosec (31 Mars 2004)

entre GRIBIBI et le DUDE,ont est pas fauché,la grib qui planque des petites cuilleres dans son soutien tif,ou celui de sa soeur,je n'ai pas bien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et THEBIG qui crois avoir vu mes glands sur un chêne de drancy,ça vole bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
d'abord je n'en ais perdu qu'une sur ce putain de chêne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> d'abord je n'en ais perdu qu'une sur ce putain de chêne


...mais comme t'en avait qu'une, le résultat est pareil que si t'en avais deux et que tu les avais éclatées toutes les deux ... Par contre, si t'en avais trois que que tu ne t'en étais éclatée qu'une, et bien tu serais normal maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Mais si t'en avais trois, ta charmante épouse me l'aurait déjà dit (comme j'en ai quatre, elle n'aurait pas manqué de me faire remarquer que "tiens ! ... c'est curieux ... Rico il n'en a que trois ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yip (31 Mars 2004)

Bon une tite dernière chez les frères.

Après le primaire à Saint-Joseph à Vervins, déménagement (1971  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et entrée en sixième à... saint-Joseph à Château-Thierry, toujours dans l'Aisne, pour la terminale c'est tout droit jusqu'en 1978 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ce St Joseph là possèdait un superbe parc attenant à l'école proprement dite, soit dit en passant le long des murs de l'usine de biscuits Belin, bonjour les bonnes odeurs lorsque le vent était favorable... quelques hectares arborés avec terrains de foot, baskets et allées diverses pour le cross pendant les cours de gym  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

En seconde il avait été décidé que seuls les grands (à partir de la seconde donc...) pouvaient profiter du parc pendant les récréations, rigoureusement VERBOTEN aux petits, jugés trop turbulents et irresponsables pour y divaguer seuls.
Avec mon meilleur pote de l'époque nous y déambulions donc souvent en refaisant le monde et surtout en cherchant à faire le plus d'âneries possibles... sans prendre trop de risques, voir plus haut pourquoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai grandi assez tard et mon copain était aussi de petite taille pour son âge. Or un nouveau jeune pion "civil" avait fait son apparition, il prenait son rôle très au sérieux, était lui aussi pas très grand pour son âge et patrouillait donc régulièrement partout en ouvrant un il acéré et inquisiteur -&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un jour ce gentil coco nous aperçoit d'assez loin dans le parc. Nous voyons tous deux ses yeux s'agrandir encore (si si, même de loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et aussitôt il nous hèle : "Hep ! vous deux là-bas, venez un peu ici !!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec mon pote il nous a suffit d'un regard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et nous nous sommes mis à courir comme des dératés dans la direction opposée jusqu'à le perdre de vue. Nous avons fait le tour du parc de l'autre côté et avons tranquillement repris notre discussion. Presque tout de suite notre garde chiourme réapparaît au loin et nous apostrophe encore avec autorité. Même réaction, nous nous carapatons illico et nous reprenons notre manège. Quand nous l'avons revu, il s'était fait accompagner d'un prof de gym, qui grâce à son survêtement Adidas rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eût tôt fait de nous rattraper.

Riant sous cape, nous avons attendu stoïquement que notre ami nous rejoigne un peu essoufflé et nous apostrophe vertement : "Bon ! vous deux, en quelle classe êtes-vous ?!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous, angéliquement : "Ben en seconde..."
"Oui, oui, c'est ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Montrez-moi vos cartes de l'établissement !"
Et nous de sortir modestement nos preuves en ouvrant des yeux ronds et en inventant je ne sais plus quel prétexte pour justifier notre fuite...
Nous avons pris bien soin de garder notre sérieux, chose d'autant plus difficile devant l'air mi-énervé mi-goguenard du prof de gym qui avait dû flairer la chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là nous étions très fiers de nous, puisque nous avions eu la poursuite, la rigolade et la déconfiture des "méchants" sans encourir la moindre sanction, bref une petite dose d'adrénaline, presqu'aussi agréable qu'en commettant une vraie bêtise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Là nous étions très fiers de nous, puisque nous avions eu la poursuite, la rigolade et la déconfiture des "méchants" sans encourir la moindre sanction, bref une petite dose d'adrénaline, presqu'aussi agréable qu'en commettant une vraie bêtise.











 ... chapeau !!! ça c'est du grand art !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... En plus, ils n'ont même pas eu la satisfaction (jouissance pour un pion) d'avoir fait leur devoir !!! Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Euh ! krystof ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier après-midi, par un hasard légèrement assisté, sans aucun doute, ma femme est tombée sur la chose infâme ci-dessous :






J'ai eu beau lui parler de falsification, de montage d'un nase du forum, rinafoutt !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ... une petite attestation de ta part m'aiderait bien dans mes tractations post-maritales !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans le cas contraire, j'espère que t'as de la place chez toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















ps : Tigrou et moi te remercions d'avance....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

Quel .... quel ....







quel joli rose ... dis-donc !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Ce matin, le marketing me signale n'avoir plus accès au serveur de fichiers dédié...!!! ... ça arrive ... suffit de rebooter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais dans la salle pour opérer un restart magistral et ... surprise ... le serveur a disparu ... rack vide ... câbles pendant lamentablement dans l'armoire...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...plus de serveur !!! rien .....
2 possibilités : soit la maintenance l'a emmené pour un check-up auquel cas on m'aurait prévenu pour switcher sur le backup ... soit ... on est le 1er avril et c'est vraiment une blague de mauvais goût... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien entendu, personne ne sait rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon boss est furieux parce que selon lui, un serveur ne peut pas se volatiliser comme ça ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je fais un check des entrées et sorties de la salle... rien que du normal et de l'habituel...
Il y a un quart d'heure on m'appelle pour signer une livraison DHL ... j'ouvre le carton ... et ô surprise, mon serveur avec un gros noeud autour et un énorme poisson collé dessus ... et quand je dis "collé", c'est vraiment "bien collé" !!! ... rien d'autre ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'expéditeur est notre société sans aucun nom spécifique !
Inutile de dire que je ne saurai jamais qui m'a fait ce coup foireux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et, vous allez être vachement étonnés, mais, cette fois-ci, ça ne m'a pas fait rire du tout ... j'ai trouvé ça con, nase et sans humour ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

Gloups ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aimerai pas être à la place du ou des petits plaisantins ... 

Ben euh ...qu'est-ce qui t'arrive TheBig ...? 

souffle, voilaaaaa, comme ça ..;zeeeen ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : en général les blagues moi me font rire quand elles ne me concernent pas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez hop une tournée de smileys ...&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 et ça repart !


----------



## Fulvio (1 Avril 2004)

J'ai eu droit à mon poisson d'avril hier soir : on a forcé ma voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, j'ai assisté à l'opération les bras ballants, sans pouvoir faire autre chose que regarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il a mis 15/20 minutes à le faire, en plus, juste devant moi ! Mais j'ai du laisser faire.

Résultat : 85 euros détroussé.

Mais je m'estime heureux. Après tout, il aurait pu prendre mon sac, dans ma voiture, y avait tout mes papiers dedans, et ma CB, mon chéquier, mon téléphone... Il aurait pu prendre l'autoradio, aussi. Mais il l'a laissé. D'ailleurs, il n'a pas pris non-plus mon iPod qui était branché sur l'autoradio. Et puis il aurait même pu prendre ma voiture, après tout, il n'aurait même pas eu besoin de forcer le neyman puisque les clés étaient dessus ! Et même que le moteur tournait.

Une fois ouvert, il s'est retourné vers moi et m'a dit : "et voilà, ça fera 85 euros !". Je lui ai donné, on s'est remercié mutuellement, et il est parti dans sa dépanneuse.

Vous cherchez quelqu'un d'assez gland pour se fermer à l'extérieur de sa voiture ? A vot'service, m'sieurs-dames


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Vous cherchez quelqu'un d'assez gland pour se fermer à l'extérieur de sa voiture ? A vot'service, m'sieurs-dames


...Purée ... ça ! ça fait mal !!! ... 85 Euros pour rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... t'aurais dû appeler plumber, il t'aurait peut être fait un prix !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...sérieux ... je compatis !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> quel joli rose ... dis-donc !


...un fushia du plus bel effet !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (1 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Purée ... ça ! ça fait mal !!! ... 85 Euros pour rien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginer l'angoisse : j'arrive chez un pote et je descends de la voiture sans l'arrêter pour taper le digicode. Le portail s'ouvre et je retourne à ma voiture et je tire la poignée de la portière. "Tiens, y a un jeu bizarre dans la poignée de la portière... encore plus que d'habitude..." Je re-tire la poignée. Rien. je re-re-tire. re-rien. Je tire par à-coup frénétique en maugréant : "tu vas t'ouvrir, salope !"

Parfois, les voitures sont aussi têtues que les filles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Perso, aucune blague à raconter dans le style "bagnole coincée" ou autre ... mais, c'est vrai que je prends toujours la précaution d'enlever les clés du tableau de bord quand je sors de la voiture, même pour 2 minutes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, 85 Euros pour ouvrir une bagnole ... il s'emmerdent pas les dépanneurs-express !!!


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Imaginer l'angoisse : j'arrive chez un pote et je descends de la voiture sans l'arrêter pour taper le digicode. Le portail s'ouvre et je retourne à ma voiture et je tire la poignée de la portière. "Tiens, y a un jeu bizarre dans la poignée de la portière... encore plus que d'habitude..." Je re-tire la poignée. Rien. je re-re-tire. re-rien. Je tire par à-coup frénétique en maugréant : "tu vas t'ouvrir, salope !"
> 
> Parfois, les voitures sont aussi têtues que les filles.


.
ah ! purée de nous autres !,c'est donc toi qui voulait ouvrir ma caisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la prochaine fois met tes lunettes


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, le marketing me signale n'avoir plus accès au serveur de fichiers dédié...!!! ... ça arrive ... suffit de rebooter !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho il est de bonne guerre ce poisson 
tu as une reaction a chaud mais si c'etait toi qui avait fromenté un tel coup pour un novice tu serais
applati de rire

qu'es ce c'est pervers i love 

quand meme faut reconnaitre qui se sont fait chier a virer le server et a faire un jolie packet

le boss par contre doit pas etre joyeu car c'est lui qui paye les envois de colis


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Purée ... ça ! ça fait mal !!! ... 85 Euros pour rien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je viens faire dans cette blague


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je viens faire dans cette blague


...plumber = plombier = dépanneur en tous genres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : ouais, je sais, c'est gros, mais j'avais rien d'autre ce matin !!!


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

de toute façon il suffit d'un simple cintre pour ouvrir une R18


----------



## Fulvio (1 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon il suffit d'un simple cintre pour ouvrir une R18



Ah oui, mais je roule en Ford Fiesta. Hein, quoi ? Un trombone suffit ? Ouais, mais j'avais même pas de trombone sur moi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> mais j'avais même pas de trombone sur moi...


Arfff !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Allez hop il attrappe sa couche sale que je viens de poser à côté et il la balance à deux mètres !_


Arfffff !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ils sont "trop" ces petits !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je devais compter les fois ou ils m'ont p..... dessus, vomi dessus,  les fois ou j'ai attrappé des couches monstrueusement remplies et odorantes sur la belle chemise blanche que je venais de mettre pour aller à un rendez-vous urgent et important... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...mais ce temps-là passe tellement vite ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... profites-en bien Roberto !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Arrrrffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Pffffffffffffffff !!! J'en peux plus !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il y a dix minutes, on entend un "booonnkkk" et un cri terrible dans le couloir ... je me précipite en même temps que tout le monde ... et je vois un gars en train de se rouler à terre en se tenant le nez à deux mains !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sur la porte vitrée (pourtant bien sécurisée avec auto-collants d'avertissements et tout et tout), la trace d'un front ... (petit rectangle gras en-dessous duquel on peut aisément voir l'impact - gras lui aussi - d'un nez !).
En tentant de relever le malheureux, je demande à Nathalie ce qui s'est passé ! Et elle de me dire : "ben, j'ai simplement croisé ce monsieur dans le couloir et quelques secondes après, il s'écrasait sur la porte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ...
Ce n'est qu'après ... en regardant Nathalie, que j'ai compris pourquoi il s'était écrasé comme une mouche sur cette porte !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le médecin vient d'arriver par précaution, mais le gars en sera quitte pour une grosse bosse - il pisse même pas le sang !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il rentrera chez lui en racontant à sa femme que ça lui est arrivé dans une société de merde qui ne prend même pas la précaution de signaliser les portes vitrées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, cher Monsieur le Visiteur, la prochaine fois, regardez devant vous ... et tout ira bien !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : ça faisait au moins deux mois que ça ne s'était plus passé ce genre de truc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sacrée Nathalie va !!!


----------



## tomtom (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'histoire ne peut être complète sans une photo de Nathalie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> L'histoire ne peut être complète sans une photo de Nathalie


vue de l'arrière ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pas trop difficile de bosser avec Nathalie, Thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile de bosser avec Nathalie, Thebig ?



Si !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Mais non ! Bande de nases !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Voici la vraie photo de Nathalie :






Faut nin exagérer quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si !!!!!!


y a pas une place qui se libère bientôt chez toi, Thebig' ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez, dis-nous que c'est une blague cette photo : c pas elle Nathalie, hein...c pas elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Bande de nases !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On avait demandé une vue de l'arrière (pour se remettre dans les conditions de l'accident)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> On avait demandé une vue de l'arrière (pour se remettre dans les conditions de l'accident)


...et tu crois que je vais courser mes ptéros pour leur prendre une photo par l'arrière !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









N'y pense pas ! Même dans tes rêves les plus fous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et tu crois que je vais courser mes ptéros pour leur prendre une photo par l'arrière !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


au bureau je le fais, mais j'ai récemment du acheter un panoramique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> au bureau je le fais, mais j'ai récemment du acheter un panoramique














 Arfffff !!! Mon pauvre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi, j'ai la chance que même à 1 mètre, je dois utiliser un 300 mm avec tripleur de focale !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : bon d'accord, j'exagère un peu là ... mais juste un peu !!!


----------



## tomtom (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Bande de nases !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui, elle est quand même plus charmante que la précédente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, elle est quand même plus charmante que la précédente


Je ne te le fais pas dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et, avant que certains ne crient "au macho !", je voudrais attirer leur attention sur ce que nous, Gros René et moi subissons journellement !!!
Surtout quand un certain gars (jeune et beau, lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vient réalimenter le distributeur de boissons du service ... remarques du genre : "pffff on n'aura jamais "ça" dans le service" ou "c'est marrant, dès qu'il sort, vous paraissez d'un seul coup plus vieux !" et j'en passe !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...tous les jours, on est brimés, roulés dans la farine ... elles affichent des posters de minets musclés et imberbes sur les murs ... on n'ose même plus passer devant de peur qu'elles comparent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ... ben de temps en temps on se lâche ! Mais c'est de bonne guerre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Exemple :

Elles affichent "ça" :






Et nous on répond par "ça" :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Un jour, on a eu une intérimaire de style revêche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le premier jour elle a annoncé à tout le monde dans le service qu'elle détestait les familiarités et qu'il fallait qu'on se comporte avec elle comme si c'était un collègue masculin !!! Et pan !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bien entendu, l'oreille de Gros René n'était pas l'oreille d'un sourd et après concertation, on s'est arrangé avec quelques collègues masculins pour se saluer le matin en se tapant sur le derrière en faisant attention, bien entendu, qu'elle le remarque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On était certains qu'elle allait craquer et revenir sur ses affirmations...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, c'est là qu'intervient l'histoire de l'arroseur arrosé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... le troisième jour, j'arrive au bureau ... elle était près du photocopieur ... elle avance vers moi et me dit un sonore "bonjour" agrémenté d'une bonne tape sur les fesses ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - J'étais sidéré ... tellement sidéré que je suis resté comme un con sans rien dire...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aux rires de tout le monde, et surtout de Gros René, je sus assez vite qu'elle avait été mise dans la confidence et que, contrairement à son apparence, elle avait marché dans la combine comme un seul homme (hihi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Aujourd'hui, elle est encore avec nous, mais on ne se tape plus sur le derrière !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, on a eu une intérimaire de style revêche !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

dernières nouvelles :

Le gars a quand même le nez cassé et il a porté plainte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La police vient de quitter mon bureau et elle a pu constater que toutes les précautions d'usage avaient bien été prises à part interdire à Nathalie de déambuler dans les couloirs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'étaient morts de rire quand je leur ai demandé d'insérer le témoignage de Nathalie dans leur PV !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 ... quelque chose me dit que cette plainte sera vite retirée ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Faut demander une prime de risque quand le boulot impose des visites chez les nases.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander une prime de risque quand le boulot impose des visites chez les nases.


Arf ! bien vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nous, on est bien tranquille à notre étage ... on a même installé un petit système de détection dans le couloir qui nous prévient dès qu'un "intrus" (en clair : un gars d'un autre service) approche de notre zone !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça permet à Gros René de quitter son Counter Strike en toute quiétude et à moi, de fermer MacGé en toute innocence !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

En plus, et depuis le 1er mai, toutes nos connexions Internet passent par le LAN et le siège a pris le contrôle du firewall à distance ... (je ne peux plus trifouiller !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - Le soir même, on avait dévié nos connexions sur l'ADSL local ! Arfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Et dans la série traditionnelle "les chiottes du bureau", voici une image estivale et charmante d'un "nounours faisant la planche" !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 ... pardon !


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et dans la série traditionnelle "les chiottes du bureau", voici une image estivale et charmante d'un "nounours faisant la planche" !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la base de données qu'on voit empilée sur la gauche ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est la base de données qu'on voit empilée sur la gauche ?


...non non ! c'est la réserve pour les "back-ups" étant entendu qu'il vaut mieux l'avoir "up" le "back" quand tu te le frottes au risque de faire désordre !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> il vaut mieux l'avoir "up" le "back" quand tu te le frottes au risque de faire désordre !!!!


Judicieuse remarque


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Judicieuse remarque


...suscitée surtout par certaines expériences malheureuses !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

...ça va ch... !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je leur avais pourtant interdit de se servir d'une photo de moi pour faire cette pub !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















(ben quoi ... ça coûte rien de rêver !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça va ch... !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça va les chevilles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

- Bonjour Madame Kinepolis, je voudrais réserver une place pour Troie !
- Euh, Monsieur, si vous êtes à trois, il vous faut trois places ???
- Mais Madame Kinepolis, je suis tout seul !!!
- Mais alors, pourquoi vouloir réserver une place pour trois alors que vous êtes tout seul ??? et c'est pour quel film d'abord ?
- Troie !
- Je sais ! Je vous demande le nom du film !!!
-


----------



## Yip (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça va ch... !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faut répondre en affichant  le calendrier Aubade


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> - Bonjour Madame Kinepolis, je voudrais réserver une place pour Troie !
> - Euh, Monsieur, si vous êtes à trois, il vous faut trois places ???
> - Mais Madame Kinepolis, je suis tout seul !!!
> - Mais alors, pourquoi vouloir réserver une place pour trois alors que vous êtes tout seul ??? et c'est pour quel film d'abord ?
> ...



Je suis sûr qu'à ce moment-là, tu es monté sur tes grands chevaux (pas cheveux). Quand nous racontes-tu la suite de ton odyssée ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Faut répondre en affichant  le calendrier Aubade








 ... tidju de tidju !!! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...excellente idée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr qu'à ce moment-là, tu es monté sur tes grands chevaux (pas cheveux). Quand nous racontes-tu la suite de ton odyssée ?


Arfff ! ... ça ne m'est pas encore arrivé, mais je prépare le coup !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Arfffffffffffffff !!!!! J'en peux plus !!!!!!!   
Depuis le début de la semaine, on a une stagiaire avec "queue de cheval bien montante et bien raide" et qui doit faire une bonne trentaine de cms ! (euh ! la queue de cheval, pas la stagiaire !!!:rateau: ).
Y'a Gros René qui vient d'entrer dans mon bureau et qui en a marre de travailler juste derrière elle..... 
Comme la stagiaire est occupée à transcrire des données dans le système, il me dit que les mouvements de sa queue (enfin, de la queue de la stagiaire ... suivez-moi bien !:rateau: ), de gauche à droite et de droite à gauche perturbent son champ de vision et que ça le rend nerveux !!!!! ...  
De fait, j'ai été m'asseoir quelques instants derrière elle et c'est dantesque : à chaque mouvement de tête, ça fouette dans tous les sens...... mon nystagmus n'a pu y résiter plus de deux minutes !!!!! 
Gros René ne veut pas changer de place et il n'y a pas d'autres places dispos pour la stagiaire !!!!
...et voilà ! ça vous donne une petite idée du problème que j'ai à régler dans l'heure qui suit sous peine de voir mon pote tourner de l'oeil ou dégueuler sur son clavier !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Waouuu quel problème !!!   

Comment vas-tu arriver à ce qu'elle se détache les cheveux ou à caser ton pauvre collègue loin de ce manège infernal ...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

une petite histoire, rien à voir avec une queue de cheval ... quoique ...  :hein:   

ici depuis quelques jours c'est l'été oui il fait beau, le soleil brille, il fait chaud très chaud ...
Lundi après-midi, j'ai profité d'avoir mon après-midi pour aller au bord du gave de pau, faire lecture/bronzette ...au calme! :love:

Pas grand monde dans ce coin-là la semaine, ouf, je trouve un coin tranquille, près de l'eau dans l'herbe haute (pratique pour se camoufler  ), un peu à l'ombre aussi ... je m'installe.
Ne voulant pas être dérangée ...de temps en temps je surveille en levant la tête, qu'il n'y ait pas d'intrusion dans mon périmètre perso.

Et puis à moment donné, à une dizaine de mètres je vois un homme, qui lui aussi à l'air de bien regarder autour de lui  ... il s'enlève le T-SHirt ... bon il m'a pas vu, je me baisse ...m'allonge et relonge dans ma lecture...
Tout à coup, un bruit de branche cassée non loin de moi ...je me relève et vois ... :affraid: ce même gars,la cinquantaine, ...physique genre homme préhistorique .... *nu*, complètement nu ...   _gloups_ (pensais-je)  ...il venait vers moi ... 

Je croyais qu'il m'avait vue ...mais non et quand ce fût fait : il s'expima élégamment :

-" Oh putaingue coongueu !" ... et est reparti en courant ... comme je rappelle que l'herbe était haute ... il faisait de grandes enjambées, m'offrant ainsi une vue imprenable sur ...  :mouais:  :sick:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


Celle-là, je me l'encadre et je me la garde !!!!!!  
...ça vaudra cher dans quelques années ... certain !!!! 
Mais, malgré tout, je ne m'en séparerai jamais..... 
Merci mon Roberto !!!:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> même gars,la cinquantaine, ...physique genre homme préhistorique .... *nu*, complètement nu ...  _gloups_


Tidju ! qu'est-ce que j'ai eu peur ce jour-là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
En plus, marcher sur un trident et le ramasser dans la gueule ... je ne vous dis pas le souk !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!
> _Il a pas vu ton trident qui dépassait des herbes hautes ??_



No no je ... je "voyageais" léger ce jour-là ...   



PS : parce que tu crois que je bronze avec mon casque aussi ...?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! qu'est-ce que j'ai eu peur ce jour-là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> En plus, marcher sur un trident et le ramasser dans la gueule ... je ne vous dis pas le souk !!!



 :hein:  euh dis-donc, depuis quand t'es petit trapu brun, très brun, la raie sur le côté (je parle des cheveux hein !) ....et sans barbe, ni moustache ...?  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: euh dis-donc, depuis quand t'es petit trapu brun, très brun, la raie sur le côté (je parle des cheveux hein !) ....et sans barbe, ni moustache ...? :mouais:


 c'est un déguisement... un peu de teinture et de "non-postiches" et hop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est un déguisement... un peu de teinture et de "non-postiches" et hop




AAaaaah ok !   

Alors mon cher TheBig, permets-moi de te dire que tes enjambées d'étalon nu dans les hautes herbes paloises, resteront gravées à jamais dans ma petite mémoire ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> AAaaaah ok !
> Alors mon cher TheBig, permets-moi de te dire que tes enjambées d'étalon nu dans les hautes herbes paloises, resteront gravées à jamais dans ma petite mémoire ...


A moi aussi !!!!!!!!! 
En fait, tout allait bien avant que je ne t'aperçoive ... c'est après que tout s'est gâté : A peine le temps de t'entre-apercevoir et de m'écrier intérieurement : "ô un ange !!! ", j'ai soudainement senti un poids m'entraîner vers l'avant, un poids irrésistible qui devenait de plus en plus lourd et conséquent de seconde en seconde et qui, si je ne me mettais pas à courir, m'aurait irrésistiblement entraîné vers l'avant dans un déséquilibre autant grotesque que dangereux...
Malheureusement, le sol fangeux n'a rien arrangé : j'ai éclaté une tongue et je me suis enfiché dans le bourbier en tournoyant sur moi-même tel un rapace fondant sur sa proie...
A 4 qu'ils ont du se mettre pour me retirer de là !!!!!!!    
ps : je me demande quand même si je ne suis pas un peu "marseillais" !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

"viens par ici" qu'il m'a dit...
"tu verras, Lemmy, y'a souvent de jolies minettes qui font de l'intégral"   

 


*merci, TheBig*  






quel résultat  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "viens par ici" qu'il m'a dit...
> "tu verras, Lemmy, y'a souvent de jolies minettes qui font de l'intégral"
> 
> 
> ...


N'empêche qu'à première vue, t'es encore occupé à te tripoder !!!!!! Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Kak (18 Juin 2004)

Une petite histoire&#8230; pour faire remonter ce fil que j&#8217;aime beaucoup 

Alors, voilà :



Quand j&#8217;étais au lycée, j&#8217;étais déléguée des élèves.

Toute pétrie d&#8217;importance, je prenais mon rôle très à c½ur.

Alors qu&#8217;un jour, je glandais dans la cour du lycée avec quelques copines par un temps maussade, nous devisions tranquillement sur la greve qui avait vidé l&#8217;établissement, alors que nous, pauvres pensionnaires devions rester là à glander, donc. 

C&#8217;est alors, qu&#8217;apparu le CPE avec qui je participais aux conseil d&#8217;administration, Monsieur Aubineau.
Me souvenant d&#8217;une chose à lui dire, je me suis levée précipitamment, et me suis mise à courir en criant : « M&#8217;sieur Ôbineau, M&#8217;sieur RÔbineau » 

Il s&#8217;est alors retourné pour me voir faire un magistral vol plané (le sol était mouillé par la récente pluie), puis une élégante glissade à plat ventre m&#8217;amenant la tête sur ses chaussures&#8230;:rose: Gentiment, il m&#8217;a souri et m&#8217;a dit : « mais non, c&#8217;est trop, c&#8217;est trop ». Les copines étaient hilares, et ont bien sûr raconté cette bonne blague à toute la classe&#8230; 

A chaque fois que j'y pense, j'ai des crampes à l'estomac... je ne sais si c'est de rire ou de honte... ou les deux à la fois !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Dernier fou-rire en date ... ce midi à la cantine !    

Niveau de blague : "pourri"
Initiateur : "Gros René"
Matériel : une patte de peluche malencontreusement arrachée par accident ce week-end + un flacon de vernis à ongles rouge vif...
Scénario : la patte de peluche fait immanquablement penser à un bout de doigt humain ... avec le vernis rouge, l'illusion est parfaite...
Victime : "nunuche" ... la secrétaire du boss !
Menu : gaspacho
Complice : Frédo ... le gars qui sert à la cantine ...
But : faire croire à nunuche qu'il y a un doigt humain dans son gaspacho !

Mais .......... mais !!!!!!!

Sans rien dire à Gros René, on a demandé à Frédo de ne rien mettre dans le gaspacho de nunuche et on a prévenu nunuche...

Déjà, on rigolait de voir Gros René regarder nunuche et se délecter de sa bonne blague...

Le moment fatidique arrive ... nunuche mange son gaspacho avec délice (enfin elle était avec Jean-Marc, mais vous m'aurez compris... :rateau: ) ...

Gros René commence à pouffer comme un con !!!!!

D'un seul coup, nunuche commence à tousser, fait mine de s'étrangler avec quelque chose, tousse de plus belle en ayant vraiment l'air de s'étouffer ... agite les bras dans tous les sens pendant que Jean-Marc crie : "Au secours, au secours ! Claudine s'étrangle avec quelque chose !!!!!!"

Frédo arrive, saisit nunuche, la tape dans le dos et fait mine de retirer le morceau de patte de peluche de sa bouche en s'écriant : "mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc ?????"

A notre table, Gros René est verdâtre ... il balbutie : "mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ? elle va quand même pas s'étouffer cette conne ?????" - on le sent près de tourner de l'oeil ... et c'est ce moment qu'on choisit pour éclater de rire comme des dératés en gueulant : "on t'a bien eu hein ???????" - même nunuche en remet une couche !!!!

Toute ma vie, je le verrai se lever en nous regardant, l'oeil mauvais et en disant d'une voix encore un peu tremblante : "je ne vous parle plus, bande de connards !!!!!"

Arf ! c'était trop !!!!!!        

Tiens, voilà un bête lundi transformé en chouette lundi ! Merci nunuche !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : vous connaissez nunuche ! ben c'est la dame qui fait semblant d'avoir peur de mes souris sur certaines photos !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "je ne vous parle plus, bande de connards !!!!!"



J'adore !   

_Quand je serai grand, je veux être thebig ou rien !_ (1)   

(1) Qui a dit : "Ben alors, rien." ???


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Un des nombreux fou rire qu'on a eu avec les potes de Rugby :

Un dimanche soir (y'a 3 ans) apres le match dominical, on decide d'aller bouffer tous ensemble au petit chinois pas loin (un des rares resto d'Orsay ou on etait encore autorisé a entrer  )

Le repas se deroule, bonne ambiance, on refait un peu le match, on boit un peu (mais raisonnablement  )...

Bref, arrive le dessert, ou le serveur nous propose fruit, nougat, tarte... Et la un pote (va savoir pourquoi..) demande une "tarte au poil". Le serveur note en faisant bien reprononcer le dessert au pote, tout le monde etait deja fendu de rire. Le petit serveur fini son tour de table arrivant tant bien que mal a comprendre nos commandes etouffées de rires joyeux, puis part chercher les fameux dessert.

Puis il revient 3 minutes plus tard avec nos dessert, et dit au copain avec un accent asiatique : "Ah non monsieur, on a pu des tartes au poil"

De mes souvenirs, 1 seul d'entre nous a reussi a manger son dessert, les autres, dont moi, avaient trop mal au ventre pour avaler quelque chose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la un pote (va savoir pourquoi..) demande une "tarte au poil"


... on appelle ça une "illumination" ... le truc qui vous vient à l'esprit et à la bouche sans qu'on sache pourquoi ... un "trait de génie" quoi !      :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Ben moi c'est même pas explicable.
Mais on a vu la dernière représentation des Inconnus au Théatre de Paris en Décembre 1989 ou 1990 je me rappelle plus bien. Ils se sont éclatés sur scène, vengeances d'un an de réprésentation, à se faire vacherie sur vacherie. 2 h 1/2 de fou rire. J'en ai eu mal aux abdos pendant 3 jours, encore pire que l'entrainement de judo !  

Sinon, dans le même genre que Bassou, un copain a été déchainé un après-midi. 
On part dans Dijon, et on commence par s'arrêter dans un FastFood à la française. Son sandwich déborde de salade, alors il sort la feuille de laitue géante, retourne au comptoir, pose la feuille directement sur la caisse, et dit : "J'ai pas amené ma tortue aujourd'hui ..." et retourne s'assoir. 
On commence à rigoler doucement. Puis on va au bureau de tabac acheté des clops. Et pendant 20 minutes il a fait chier la petite vieille en lui demandant de bien chercher, il devait y avoir des camel menthol, vu que c'est "ce qu'il fume" ... Au commencait à vraiment être hilares. 
On se déplace dans un troquet 50m plus loin (la Grande Taverne pour ceux qui connaissent Dijon), et le voilà à commander un Diabolo. Le serveur lui demande "Un diabolo à quoi ?". "Un diabolo". Oui mais "Diabolo menthe", "Diabolo fraise ?".  "Non ! Un diabolo" ... "Une limonade alors ?" ... "Non ! pas une limonade, un diabolo !", et 10 minutes de palabres pour finalement prendre une Pelforth ... 10 minutes plus tard, il appelle un autre serveur. "Vous avez du café froid ?". "Je ne sais pas, je vais voir ...", le serveur revient, "Oui monsieur nous avons du café froid". "Bien, ben faites m'en réchauffer une tasse !". Alors là on à tous éclater de rire. Mais il était dopé je crois !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Dans le style "asiatique", on a une collègue chinoise qui, bien que parlant un français exemplaire, n'arrive pas à prononcer certains mots !
Le pire de tous, c'est "mouche" ... impossible pour elle de dire par exemple : "bwêêrk, y'a une mouche dans la salade" ... c'est automatiquement : "bwêêêrk, y'a une mousse dans la salade" ... idem avec l'expression "je vous en prie" qui est commuée plus vite que son ombre (chinoise, bien entendu) en "z'en prie" !!!   
Alors, le jeu bien innocent pour nous, est d'essayer de lui faire dire un maximum de "mousse" ou de "z'en prie" sur une journée... mon truc : à chaque fois qu'elle me rapporte un document, je lui dis bien fort :  "merci !" ... le "z'en prie" suit automatiquement ...     
Pour "mousse" c'est un peu plus difficile, c'est pourquoi on a complété la panoplie par : "des moussoirs en papier, faire la fine bousse, etc... etc..."

La semaine dernière, elle remonte de l'étage inférieur ou elle s'était un peu accrochée avec le directeur financier ... elle ouvre la porte et gueule : "M..... alors ! il est complètement boussé celui-là !!!!" - on a été deux ou trois à devoir changer de froc ce jour-là !!!!!      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez du café froid ?". "Je ne sais pas, je vais voir ...", le serveur revient, "Oui monsieur nous avons du café froid". "Bien, ben faites m'en réchauffer une tasse !"


Arffffffffffffffffff !!!!! du grand art !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Dans le genre "faites chier les serveuses pour pas un rond":

  Note: pour bien comprendre l'anecdote, il convient de rappeler que je porte les cheveux long, souvent attachés en catogan.

  Anectode:

  Un soir dans un resto sympa (bien qu'un peu bobo) du quartier de la Bastille avec un pote.
 La serveuse, charmante et probablement embauchée pour ses qualités esthetiques plus que pour son diplome de l'ecole hoteliere, vient prendre notre commande.
 Quelques minutes plus tard, la donselle reparait, munie de la bouteille de vin que nous avions commandée et demande a qui elle doit le faire gouter.
  - Moi (péremptoire): ben a moi, ce soir c'est moi qui fait l'homme.
  - Elle (amusée/étonnée): ah bon, pourtant vous avez une queue de cheval!
  - Moi (très surpris): tiens, comment le savez vous?

  Mon pote éclate de rire et la serveuse prend immédiatement la fuite, non sans avoir viré au rouge pivoine.
 La suite du repas s'est fort bien passée mais la jeune femme s'etait fait remplacée par une collègue qui arborrait un air des plus méfiant des qu'elle s'approchait de notre table.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Mouhahahahha trop bon jpmiss


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

hurri a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez du café froid ?". "Je ne sais pas, je vais voir ...", le serveur revient, "Oui monsieur nous avons du café froid". "Bien, ben faites m'en réchauffer une tasse !"


Énorme !       



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> - Moi (péremptoire): ben a moi, ce soir c'est moi qui fait l'homme.
> - Elle (amusée/étonnée): ah bon, pourtant vous avez une queue de cheval!
> - Moi (très surpris): tiens, comment le savez vous?


   PTDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Je devais avoir une douzaine d'années, mais je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier !!!    

Avec mes parents, on était invités par des cousins au restau et mon père n'avait vraiment pas envie d'y aller ... il s'accroche un peu avec ma mère et, en définitive, prends son chapeau en tirant une gueule pas possible et en disant : "bon ! s'il faut y aller, autant en finir tout de suite !!!"'

Jamais vu mon père aussi renfrogné et, le connaissant, je savais que cela allait être grandiose étant donné qu'il ne savait pas sentir les cousins en question et qu'il ne s'en était jamais caché...      

On entre au restau (chic au demeurant !!!), et mon père s'assied à table avec le chapeau vissé sur la tête ... le garçon s'approche et lui demande poliment s'il peut le débarrasser de son chapeau ... réponse négative de mon père et surprise un peu gênée des convives !!!  

Le patron - un grand gaillard pas commode, bien connu dans la région pour ses coups de gueule mémorables et ses prises de position assez extrémistes (mais attention : de l'extrême du mauvais côté !!!!!) - s'approche de mon père et le prie de retirer son chapeau ... d'abord poliment et ensuite de plus en plus fermement jusqu'à ce que mon père lui dise en le toisant : "dans ce restaurant qui n'a de restaurant que le nom, je souhaiterais avoir 2 chapeaux pour les garder sur la tête !!!!" ... ça commencait à sentir sérieusement le roussi et à vrai dire je me demandais jusqu'où ça irait !!!!  

Le patron : "Monsieur ! enlevez votre chapeau ou sortez !!!"
Mon père : "Jamais !"
Le patron : "Tu vas te l'enlever ce chapeau oui ou non ???"
Mon père : "Je vous emmerde !!!"

Inutile de vous décrire l'ambiance ... 

Le gaillard qui devait approcher les 2 mètres saisit mon père par le bras, l'entraîne vers la sortie et le jette carrément dehors ... mon père revient à la charge devant les clients médusés et revient s'asseoir ... rebelotte ... mon père "re-valse" dehors non sans se prendre un coup de boule au passage !!!!!

J'étais mort de rire comme on peut l'être à 12 ans devant ce vaudeville tandis que ma mère et les cousins étaient un peu morts de honte.... même "très" morts de honte....

Et là, ce fut grandiose ... une troisième fois, mon père ouvrit la porte, le nez un peu sanguinolent ... il prit soin toutefois de ne pas la franchir trop loin !!! :rateau:  (courageux mais pas téméraire, mon père !  ) ... il saisit son chapeau dans sa main droite et le lança vers le patron en gueulant : "mets-le à ton c... !!! mets-le à ton c...." - là-dessus, il disparut  en courant dans les rues avoisinantes......   

Le patron s'approcha de nous, nous demanda de prendre également la sortie non sans ajouter : "la maison vous offre l'apéro" ... ce à quoi ma mère, frisant le sublime, lui répondit avec un sourire affreusement narquois dont je ne la soupçonnais même pas : "mets le aussi à ton c.....!!!"    

Jamais nous ne revîmes les cousins en question et ce n'est que tard dans la nuit que mon père est rentré ... les variations de tonalité et les tremblements de son "Internationale" me faisaient dire qu'il avait dû se soigner avec de l'alcool à 90° ... mais pas seulement sur le nez !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> - Elle (amusée/étonnée): ah bon, pourtant vous avez une queue de cheval!
> - Moi (très surpris): tiens, comment le savez vous?


Mdr.  On peux pas la faire dans tous les restos celle-là ! Et moi encore moins ... j'ai plutôt la coupe de cheveux à Zidane.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Au ski un WE par le taf de mon père, c'était aux Arc si je me souvient bien, buffet tip top, neige impec' bref le pied.

La tradition dans la boite de mon père voulait que l'on ramène un cadeau a ceux qui n'était pas parti.
Le cadeau est bien entendu toujours une de ces horreurs vendu dans les magasins de souvenirs Parmis les grands souvenir : les vierges en plastoque acheté au fin fond de l'espagne avec soit disant dedans de l'eau de Lourdes, Le tableaux reprensentant... un elephant avec un cadre splendide en faux Or avec une pendule dedans).

Bref toujours est il que cette fois ci, nous somme allé avec mon cousin et mon patriarche chercher les cadeaux, le tout en entrant dans les boutiques de souvenir en criant : "Ola l'ami, on voudrait ce que tu as de plus moche !"
Les réactions ont toutes été differentes :
- jetté du magasin par un magnifique "Degagez de mon magasin"
- recu par un splendide "Mais on ne vend rien de moche ici" lancé par un rombierre aux ors degueulant des mains et du cou
A chaque fois le rire était garanti.

Le dernier magasin que l'on a fait aura été le plus sympa, accueilli par une jeune fille, visiblement en job de vacances, prise entre l'épée de damoclès du patron, et l'envie de nous dire qu'effectivement, y'avait des vraies belles merdes dans le magasin.

On est reparti de cette AM courses avec un superbe  rondin de bois, ou un chamois et une marmotte en faux poil de simili se fesaient face. Le chamois avec un trou pour mettre le stylo sur le dos et la marmotte tenant un splendide thermometre qui n'aura jamais indiqué la bonne temperature 

Mais qu'est ce qu'on aura rit


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain quelle famille !!*


 J'allais le dire! Et le pire c'est que ca continue...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

> Le cadeau est bien entendu toujours une de ces horreurs vendu dans les magasins de souvenirs


 Mouarf, je sais maintenant quoi t'offrir comme cadeau à la MacLan9 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On est reparti de cette AM courses avec un superbe  rondin de bois, ou un chamois et une marmotte en faux poil de simili se fesaient face. Le chamois avec un trou pour mettre le stylo sur le dos et la marmotte tenant un splendide thermometre qui n'aura jamais indiqué la bonne temperature


     ... j'ai le même à la maison si ce n'est qu'au milieu y'a une sorte d'edelweiss en pierre qui vire au bleu quand il va faire beau et vers le rose s'il va pleuvoir !!!  
Euh ! il a quel âge ton père ... t'es certain qu'il a jamais travaillé en Belgique ???     :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

non y'avait pas de pierre qui change de couleur, par contre y'avait de la fausse neige (coton) mal collée  

PS : mon père a 4ans de moins que toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois que vous ayez fait votre acquisition dans l'arrière boutique clandestine du sex-shop des Arcs (_"J'ai pour vous messieurs quelque chose de TRÈS SPÉCIAL que je réserve normalement à mes meilleurs clients !"_) !![/i]



un "oeil de chamois"


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois que vous ayez fait votre acquisition dans l'arrière boutique clandestine du sex-shop des Arcs (_"J'ai pour vous messieurs quelque chose de TRÈS SPÉCIAL que je réserve normalement à mes meilleurs clients !"_) !!


Pourquoi t'as acheté toi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai commencé à lire : *"Le chamois avec un trou pour mettre..."* j'ai eu peur !


   ... laisse tomber les chamois ! trop dangereux !!!!!     Lors de ma dernière expédition montagneuse et après 132 jours d'abstinence forcée, j'ai eu le malheur de regarder un chamois avec un regard semble-t'il un peu conpicussant, euh concipusnnant, enfin, concupiscent, vous m'aurez compris ... et bien, il m'a regardé droit dans les yeux et m'a dit : "et si c'était moi qui te faisait la peau cette fois-ci ???"  
...chamois ! très peu pour moi !

ps : quant à la marmote, c'est pour les chochottes !!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## clampin (16 Août 2004)

Bah moi y en a deux aussi....

le premier, c'est quand j'étais petit... nous étions dans un resto chinois (ou dans le genre), et ma soeur avait commandé un petit bouillon avec plein de truc dedans. Ma soeur donc en recevant le bol s'exclame bien fort et haut "Mais... c'est remplis jusqu'au fond !".... en fait elle voulait dire que c'était remplis de pleins de choses dans le bol....

La deuxième fois ce fut aussi en famille lors d'un diner un dimanche, mon pater parlais avec mon beau frère de vélo. Mo je n'écoutais pas vraiment la conversation et je ne sais plus trop comment ils parlaient de pédale et du coup moi comme un con j'ai sortis "Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dis la pédale ?".. Grand éclat de rire.. Tout le monde a cru que je faisait un "coming out" alors que pas du tout....

Voilà si j'en ai d'autres.... je vous en ferais part


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> ...et du coup moi comme un con j'ai sortis "Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dis la pédale ?".


Tu rêves souvent éveillé ?


----------



## clampin (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves souvent éveillé ?



non, mais ce jours là, j'étais pas vraiment dans mon assiette.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Merci à TheBig, Bassman, Hurrican, jpmiss, clampin et à tout les autres...      :love: 

We need more!


----------



## Nexka (16 Août 2004)

J'était en Suéde, chez une amie qui fesait son DEA là bas. Un soir elle avait invité ses potes Français (c'était une cité universitaire, plein d'étudiants de tout pays) et une copine suédoise, qui parlait plutôt bien le Français. A la fin du repas, alors que nous buvions une infusion, mon amie porte son sachet de thé à la bouche, et aspire pour l'egouter complètement. Je la regarde surprise, et lui dit 
Moi: "bah dis donc tu gaspilles pas toi"
Elle: "non c'est pas ça, mais j'aime bien, c'est bon" 
Moi: "Ah bon? De toute façon je peux pas le faire, j'utilise des boulles à thé moi"
et la Suédoise qui rajoute: "Ah oui!! Et il faut pas sucer les boules!!!!!" 

Tout le monde mort de rire pendant 10 min


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

sauf la boule à thé    ok je sors


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

mouhahaha, c'est toujorus drole les "etrangers" qui parlent francais, ils ont des petites expressions qui peuvent pour nous etre ambigue des fois


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mouhahaha, c'est toujorus drole les "etrangers" qui parlent francais, ils ont des petites expressions qui peuvent pour nous etre ambigue des fois



Entre francophones c'est pas mal aussi...  C'est toujours drôle de dire à un Québecois que ses gosses ont grandi depuis la dernière fois...   



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (...) Moi: "Ah bon? De toute façon je peux pas le faire, j'utilise des boulles à thé moi"
> et la Suédoise qui rajoute: "Ah oui!! Et il faut pas sucer les boules!!!!!"  (...)



Et, donc les Suédoises? C'es vrai ce qu'on raconte?


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Entre francophones c'est pas mal aussi...  C'est toujours drôle de dire à un Québecois que ses gosses ont grandi depuis la dernière fois...


 Voui bien sur, c'est valable aussi


----------



## Nexka (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et, donc les Suédoises? C'es vrai ce qu'on raconte?



Euhhhh  :mouais: Je sais pas ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises...  :mouais: Je précise juste que je suis une fille qui aime les monsieurs (euh pas tous hein   ) Donc j'ai surement pas dut tester ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Roberto, c'est une formule pour dire : "je suis hetero"


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhh  :mouais: Je sais pas ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises...  :mouais: Je précise juste que je suis une fille qui aime les monsieurs (euh pas tous hein   ) Donc j'ai surement pas dut tester ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises  :rose:  :rose:


 Ben ça c'est mon fou-rire du jour


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je précise juste que je suis une fille qui aime les monsieurs (euh pas tous hein


Tu les aime comment les monsieurs ?


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu les aime comment les monsieurs ?


 Tu piques le rôle de SuperMoquette pendant les vacances ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, c'est une formule pour dire : "je suis hetero"


bassman c'était une formule pour dire "humour"


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu piques le rôle de SuperMoquette pendant les vacances ?


Merci de m'avoir averti par téléphone Nephou tu auras ta récompense    et l'aut' là y va payer


----------



## clampin (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'entends bien.



ah bon tu entend par la aussi ?

Bon ok, je sors....


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir averti par téléphone Nephou tu auras ta récompense  et l'aut' là y va payer


De quoi ? Faudrais voir à pas marcher sur mes plates-bandes Mr SuperMoquette, sinon tu vas gouter à ma colère !


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Faudrais voir à pas marcher sur mes plates-bandes Mr SuperMoquette, sinon tu vas gouter à ma colère !


 "...ne quittez pas, nos assassins sont en train de vous localiser. vous avez appelé notre service suicide ; ne quittez pas, nos assassins sont en train de vous localiser"


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Nephou ...  
Tu ne me connais pas ! 
SuperMoquette peut venir avec ces tueurs à gage. Il ne ressortira pas vivant de l'affrontement !  
Alors soit il se range à mes côtés, soit ... vous pouvez déjà lui commander son 'marbre rose' !


----------



## molgow (16 Août 2004)

Une petite anectode sympa que j'ai vécu cet été.
Je bossais dans un bar dans un grand festival de Suisse, un de ces grands festival où on ne peut pas payer en francs suisses mais en "Jazz", la monnaie qui a court sur le lieu du festival.
J'attendais donc les clients lorsqu'une jolie demoiselle de 17 ans environ arrive vers moi et me demande d'un air plutôt timide : "est-ce qu'il faut payer en Jazz ou est-ce qu'on peut payer en nature ?"    
Ayant compris ce qu'elle voulait, je lui ai répondu sérieusement qu'elle ne pouvait pas payer en francs suisses et ai attendu qu'elle parte pour éclater de rire...


----------



## root (16 Août 2004)

c'était qui, c'était qui ?  


Je lui aurai proposer d'échanger sa nature contre mes jazz


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhh  :mouais: Je sais pas ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises...  :mouais: Je précise juste que je suis une fille qui aime les monsieurs (euh pas tous hein   ) Donc j'ai surement pas dut tester ce qu'on raconte sur les Suédoises  :rose:  :rose:



Ah... qu'est-ce que j'ai fait, moi... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> "est-ce qu'il faut payer en Jazz ou est-ce qu'on peut payer en nature ?"
> Ayant compris ce qu'elle voulait, je lui ai répondu sérieusement qu'elle ne pouvait pas payer en francs suisses ...


Mais c'est toi qu'y n'a rien compris ! Elle tentait une ouverture, et toi, t'as joué les idiots !
Ah là là ces jeunôts ...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est toi qu'y n'a rien compris ! Elle tentait une ouverture, et toi, t'as joué les idiots !
> Ah là là ces jeunôts ...


 C'est le metier qui rentre ca! La prochaine fois il la viole direct sur le comptoir


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est le metier qui rentre ca! La prochaine fois il la viole direct sur le comptoir


Je lui propose d'éviter celà quand même en plein festival et devant 300 clients. Toutefois, les arrières salles s'y prêtent généralement bien !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a même une fille qu'est arrivée qui a posé sa p'tite culotte sur le comptoir, il a répondu simplement : _"C'est un objet trouvé ? Adressez-vous aux vestiaire, à gauche de l'entrée... !"_
> :mouais:


Mdr !


----------



## Nexka (16 Août 2004)

Merci Molgow de les avoir détourné des mes
histoires de boules et de Suédoises, un rien les emeu ces jeunes aujourd'hui  

Bon une plus mignonne pour vous rafraichir

Ca vient de mon grand père, tout un poême, pour vous donner une idée, il nous a quitter depuis plus de 10 ans, et à chaque repas de famille, ça ne ratte pas, on parle de lui et on se fait tous pipi dessus de rire. Je précise, il est Basque et communiste.

Donc mon pépé, Léon, disait que pour tuer les mouches, il suffisait de les attraper au vol, et de les jeter trés fort contre le sol, de cette manière elles se brisaient la colonne vertébrale, et mouraient sur le coup. :mouais: :mouais:
On avait beau lui dire qu'une mouche n'avait pas de colonne vertébrale, il ne se démontait pas pour autant, il attrapait une mouche au vol, la jetait par terre, et regardait fièrement le pauvre insecte inerte sur le carrelage. "Ah là!!! Vous voyez bien!!!".
Bien sur quelques secondes plus tard la mouche sortie de sa torpeur se renvolait, et quand on la lui montrait il nous soutenait que c'était une autre....


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2004)

Journée de merde au boulot  y'a de ces jours qu'on regrette d'avoir choisi ce job à la c.n... 
Au bout d'une heure de lecture de ce thread : :love: :love: :love:     

merci


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Je viens de m'en rappeler une a propos de pâtes.

Si je dis pas de betises, c'est le soir ou Tyson a bouffé l'oreille d'Holyfield. Le lendemain matin, on partait jouer au rugby à Clermont-Ferrand. 

Un des gars de l'equipe avec on etait en 1ere, nous invite, ma soeur et mon beauf, un autre pote de rugby, sa copine et une autre copine. Franck, notre hote avait prevu repas simple mais dietetique pour notre match du lendemain : Viande blanche - spaghetti.

ce dernier n'avait quasiment jamais fait la cuisine alors tous ensemble on se charge de lui donner un coup de main, je prépare les radis pendant que ma soeur coupe les betteraves, mon beauf, la copine mettent la table, et Franck s'occupe du blanc de poulet.

Puis dans un moment de lucidité, il nous dit : "pour les pates, on fait comment"
Ma soeur lui repond "ben tu mets l'eau a chauffer, et pis zou les pates"

La dessus le Franck rempli sa casserole d'eau, la pose sur le feu, et dans un elan jette les pâtes dans l'eau froide.   
Je lui, deja a moitié mort de rire, "tu fais quoi la ??"
Il me repond "Ben je fais les pâtes"
Et la, tout est parti en vrille.... mort de rire pendant tout le repas

Il aura quand même appris comment cuire des pâtes, et on se pas sera couché de la nuit vu que le match fut repoussé encore plus tard dans la nuit. Quand a moi, j'ai tout vomi sur la 1ere melée du match; premiere fois que je vomissais en rigolant


----------



## pixelemon (16 Août 2004)

bon j'en ai malgré tout un excellent souvenir ;

Incinération de mon père voici 18 ans, je suis avec ma petite soeur et ma tante, voyage et cérémonie silencieuse, je n'avais pas versé une larme depuis le décès donc a bloc de tension, et là, après le tapis mécanique et les flammes sur une musique impersonnelle nous sortons dans "le jardin des souvenirs" (200 m2 de pelouse en banlieue de lorient) et le mr disperse les cendres.

Après une légère bourrasque nous avons été recouvert (visage cheveux jambes) par "papa". 

10 ans plus tard les nerfs ont du lacher en en reparlant avec ma soeur nous avons failli pisser de rire mal aux joues larmes etc... mon père avait un sens de l'humour : noir à souhaits ! :d:d:d

mon meilleur fou rire (même si mes ouf d'amis m'en offrent à volonté)


----------



## iMax (16 Août 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Après une légère bourrasque nous avons été recouvert (visage cheveux jambes) par "papa".



Ça me rappelle l'avatar d'un célèbre membre des forums se trouvant par ailleurs être l'initiateur de ce sujet.... 






_Ceux qui connaissent ce film des frères Coen comprendront  _​


----------



## pixelemon (16 Août 2004)

en fou rire plus simple il y a ce fameux matin ou après une teuf des plus mémorables nous partimes flaner sur les bords de loire pres de blois, voir le cactus fluos pousser sur l'eau et prendre surtout un bain de nature afin de se remettre les idées en place avant d'enchainer 300km de retour (soit un véritable périple dans notre état)... et là tous chéper' à watmill' on allume la radio et entendons "lady diana vient de mourir..." 

asphixie générale dans la 205, glandes lacrymales à sec...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Une petite anecdote qui s'est produite à l'AES à Clermont-Ferrand, en avril dernier.

Le rendez-vous était fixé à 14 heures dans un pub de Clermont. Sylko et moi, en bons Suisses, étions pile à l'heure du rendez-vous. Nous attendions donc... 14h05, 14h10, 14h15... toujours personne. Tout à coup, une personne qui était aussi accoudée au bar depuis une quizaine de minutes, en train de siroter sa bière vient nous trouver et nous lance: «Vous seriez pas suisses par hasard?». C'était Vince-surf qui était aussi à l'heure au rendez-vous... mais pas suisse pour autant... 

Ensuite, Mackie est arrivé.


----------



## Balooners (17 Août 2004)

Et là tout le monde à chuté dans de sombre histoires d'alcool c'était pas mal,  en tout cas super la SylkoMobile

Tu serai pas Suisse par hasard Webo


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

La dernière la plus drôle, c'était que je me baladais en ville avec deux amis... on avait deux jeunes gens (genre 16-17 ans) qui marchaient devant nous.

Tout allait bien quand ces deux jeunes croissèrent deux zolies inconnues (mhh, les tourangelles :love: )... l'une d'entre elle croisera le regard d'un des deux jeunes   Jusque là, tout va bien  

Sauf que le petit jeune a pas tout compris et n'a pas laché le regard, allant jusqu'à se tourner la tête pour suivre la demoiselle qui poursuivait sa route  Lassée, la charmante lacha son regard  

Déjà, on était bien mort de rire   Surtout quand on voyait le jeune homme tout content et tout fier, croyant qu'il avait décroché un coup en or :rateau: !

Mais quand elles passèrent à notre niveau, le mieux resta la réplique de la charmeuse à sa copine : "Oh le boulet ! !"  :rateau: 

En étant mort de rire, on s'imaginait encore le jeune gars révant encore de son "aventure"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire! Et le pire c'est que ca continue...


...c'est vrai que c'est bien parti !!!!!!
     :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est vrai que c'est bien parti !!!!!!
> :love:  :love:



Tu lui a deja expliqué qu'il existait des équipements plus discrets quand on sait pas nager?   

    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est vrai que c'est bien parti !!!!!!
> :love:  :love:



l'air ravi  , il est tout le portrait de son père :love:


----------



## Nexka (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Comment faire exploser sa boite-à-MP.*
> Leçon n°1 :



T'arrétes de me faire passer pour une allumeuse toi!!    

Tout ça parce que j'ai pas écrit "je suis une fille qui aime les monsieurs (et surtout Roberto)..."


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'arrétes de me faire passer pour une allumeuse toi!!


MP  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

SM l'infatiguable  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

ca peut etre pratique de virer les piles de tps en tps


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Regardez, j'ai un robot !*


 Ben ca promet!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Reste à savoir si on peut lui enlever les piles, de temps en temps, au petit robot !_


D'expérience je sais que non, et pourtant on voudrait bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Demi-tour, on retourne dans notre chambre !"_
> Allez-hop, le grand passe devant lui, _"Accélération... ! Tourne à droite !"_
> On a rigolé comme des tordus, on en pleurait de rire.



  ... arrête Roberto ! tu me fiches le bourdon !!! ...   quand je repense aux tonnes de fou-rires qu'on a eu avec nos enfants quand ils étaient mioches, je regrette que ce soit passé aussi vite.....  
Profites-en bien !!!!!!    :love: 

ps : tiens ce soir je vais demander à mes 3 grands (29, 23 et 19 ans) de me faire la scène du "petit robot" ... mais tels que je les connais, ça risque encore de les faire pouffer !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

Pétard !!! Ça a bien rigolé hier dans ce tradada, pendant que je me faisais chier à installer une imprimante à Tataouine les bains...


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> du "petit robot" ... mais tels que je les connais, ça risque encore de les faire pouffer !!!!!   :love:  :love:


 Oui, envoie-nous des photos : je languis de te voir faire le 4x4. Et n'oublie pas les genouillères


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pétard !!! Ça a bien rigolé hier dans ce tradada, pendant que je me faisais chier à installer une imprimante à Tataouine les bains...


Ah, si c'était "les bains", t'avais pas tout perdu !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Tiens je viens de m'en rappeler une ... 

C'était durant l'hiver 1987-1988, et je travaillais à Grenoble. Notre patron nous avais tous invités (35 personnes !) avec nos compagnes/compagnon, pour un week-end ski/fiesta, dans un batiment appartenant à un de nos clients (des colonies de vacances), à Chamrousse. Bien évidemment, avec une moyenne d'age de 30 ans, on s'amusait beaucoup ! Reste qu'après une soirée dansante  très arrosée, il devait être 3h du mat, on était tous en train de faire une bagarre de boules de neige dehors. C'est alors qu'on s'apercoit qu'il manque deux de nos collègues, venus non accompagnés, Gilles et Hélène. On cherche, on cherche ... et on fini par les trouver ... Aux grognements émis dois-je préciser  ... Ni une ni deux, nous voilà 30 devant la porte de la chambre, tous armés de boules de neige. 
J'ai du mal à décrire la scène, mais bon, la porte s'est ouverte, il étaient bien évidemment en pleine action, et une volée de boules de neige à refroidi leur lit, et leurs ardeurs ! 
Bon, aujourd'hui, j'avoue avoir un peu honte d'avoir "gaché" leur soirée, mais sur le coup, qu'est-ce qu'on a rigolé ! 
Depuis, il se sont mariés, et je les ai perdu de vue, mais si jamais il me lisaient, qu'ils sachent que je pense encore à eux régulièrement, et que j'espère qu'ils ne nous en veulent pas !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (...) Depuis, il se sont mariés, et je les ai perdu de vue, mais si jamais il me lisaient, qu'ils sachent que je pense encore à eux régulièrement, et que j'espère qu'ils ne nous en veulent pas !



Mais, ils se sont mariés ensemble? Hein?   :hein:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui s'appelle *"sceller une union"* !
> ou bien "casser son coup" !!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


 En tout cas ca a jetté un froid, mais ca a p'tet aussi brisé la glace


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2004)

Un de nos représentants n'arrive jamais à se lever le matin !  
Normalement, il doit être chez son premier client à 9 heures et arrive régulièrement en retard ! (et même très en retard ! :rateau: )
Ca fait des mois qu'il se fait engueuler par le directeur des ventes qui est pourtant un type charmant et patient !!!!
Alors, il a cru avoir trouvé un truc imparable : il a enregistré sur une cassette un de ses trajets en voiture dans les embouteillages matinaux ... s'il est encore chez lui et que son boss l'appelle sur son GSM, il met la cassette en route et fait semblant d'être dans sa bagnole en faisant attention qu'aucun bruit parasite ne vienne mettre la puce à l'oreille du boss ! :rateau: 
En plus, il coupe rapidement la conversation en prétextant qu'il doit faire attention etc... etc...
Pas mal hein ???
Malheureusement pour lui, ce c... n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de s'en vanter auprès de quelques-uns de ses collègues dont l'un - une bonne âme - a vendu la mèche auprès du boss !!!  
Alors, ce matin, le boss a fait un détour jusqu'au domicile de son cher représentant ... il a vu qu'à 9 H sa bagnole était encore devant chez lui ... il s'est garé quelques mètres plus loin et a téléphoné sur le GSM du gars ... qui, vous l'imaginez, a mis sa cassette en route !!!   
Arf !!!
Ils ont discuté quelques minutes et ont convenu que le gars devait passer au bureau à midi...!
Le gars est arrivé à midi pile et quand il s'est présenté au secrétariat, la secrétaire lui a remis un petit paquet qui contenait ... un lecteur de cassettes avec un post-it sur lequel il était écrit : "appuyer sur play ... mais vous avez l'habitude !!!"
Le message disait simplement ceci : "encore un coup comme ça et vous êtes viré !!!!" ... suivi d'un grand éclat de rire !!!   
Comme on était tous au courant, on l'a pas raté quand il s'est pointé à la cantine ... on était à une vingtaine à faire semblant de conduire en faisant des vroums vroums et des pouet pouet... Arfffff ! fallait voir sa tête !!!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Septembre 2004)

ça pourrait être un scénario de sitcom. Je verrais bien un truc comme ça arriver à Georges Costanza dans Seinfeld!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Alors, il a cru avoir trouvé un truc imparable : il a enregistré sur une cassette un de ses trajets en voiture dans les embouteillages matinaux ... s'il est encore chez lui et que son boss l'appelle sur son GSM, il met la cassette en route et fait semblant d'être dans sa bagnole en faisant attention qu'aucun bruit parasite ne vienne mettre la puce à l'oreille du boss ! ...



ça me rappelle un truc sympa, (en Flash) qu'un copain avait fait il y à quelques années : le "générateur d'ambiance".. c'est à dire que c'est le même principe que la cassette du c.. de collégue de Zebig, sauf que là il y à le choix entre plusieurs ambiances (bureau, gare, ville... il y a même une ambiance campagne avec chants d'oiseaux et cloche qui sonnent !!) et tout ça d'un simple clic de souris   

J'avoue avoir utilisé cet "utilitaire" plusieurs fois avec une certaine jouissance...    
(si mon boss l'apprend, je saurais que c'est l'un d'entre vous  )

Bref si ça vous interresse je vous l'envoi par mail (c'est en Flash, et ça fait environ 350 Ko compacté)... contactez moi par MP...

Bon en passant, dernier fou rire le week end dernier :
mon fils (3 ans) jette un chwing gum par terre sur la terrasse
2 mn aprés, passant par là, je reconnais la sucrerie que je lui avait donné 5 mn auparavant (oui, il n'a pas un très bon rendement question chwing   )
Je l'appel et lui demande : c'est toi qui a jetté ça par terre ?
lui : non...
moi: il ne faut pas mentir ! , c'est toi ?
lui :... heu... non, c'est ma main !!
 :mouais:      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Arrrffffffffffffffffffffff !!!! on a failli mourir de rire à l'instant .....!!!!!!      
Depuis qu'on a été repris par les américains, on utilise de plus en plus un jargon fait d'abréviations de style RPL, FF, BPE, BAS, BS, NOS et j'en passe....
Le dernier en date (deadline aujourd'hui) était le B.A.S. (Brands According Sales) que Gros René avait cru bon de traduire par "B.... A Sucer" à grands renforts de rires étouffés dans le service !!!!!    (on est gamins ou on ne l'est pas !!!!).
Il y a deux minutes, la porte s'ouvre ... la secrétaire du directeur financier passe la tête et gueule : "Et alors, vos B.A.S. c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ... je dois les introduire dans mon système avant 16 H !!!!"  

Arrrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!! mourir qu'on a failli, je vous dis !!!!!!!        :love: 
Pfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## clampin (14 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle un truc sympa, (en Flash) qu'un copain avait fait il y à quelques années : le "générateur d'ambiance".. c'est à dire que c'est le même principe que la cassette du c.. de collégue de Zebig, sauf que là il y à le choix entre plusieurs ambiances (bureau, gare, ville... il y a même une ambiance campagne avec chants d'oiseaux et cloche qui sonnent !!) et tout ça d'un simple clic de souris
> 
> J'avoue avoir utilisé cet "utilitaire" plusieurs fois avec une certaine jouissance...
> (si mon boss l'apprend, je saurais que c'est l'un d'entre vous  )
> ...




Excellent !!!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

mouhahahahaa


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme hier, dans la perspective de travailler un samedi sur deux, regarde la calendrier :
> (Je cite ! *Authentique !!*)
> _"Dis donc c'est bien, cette année Noël tombe le 25 et le Nouvel An le 1er !"_
> Je commence à pouffer :
> ...


 tu as epousé la femme de ZebiG ? 
  

:love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est un fou rire qui a duré toute une soirée, je vais essayer de faire bref 


C'était lors d'une journée des 6 nations, France-Ecosse (euhh pour Spyro: c'est du rugby!  ) On était allé voir le match au stade de France, avec ma meilleure amie, on devait tout juste être majeure. A la fin du match, nous nous retrouvons dans les tribunes à coté d'un écossais en Kilt d'environs 50 ans, et bien sur nous nous mettons en tête de vérifier la légende... Sont ils tout nus sous leur kilt????
Mon amie va le voir et lui demande "have you got something under tou kilt??" L'écossais lui prend la main, la tire vers sa jupe, et lui dit "do you want tuch??" Promis mon amie avait la tête de ce smiley :affraid:  Bon heureusement elle a rien touché du tout.. Mais ça ne nous avançait pas dans notre enquête...


Plus tard, alors que nous nous dirigions vers le boulevard St Germain, le rendez-vous d'après match, nous croisâmes un autre Ecossais en jupe, jeune et mignon cette fois... Ok c'est moi qui m'y colle  !! Je vais donc le voir, et lui propose de lui apprendre à danser le French-cancan. Je le prend par les épaules, et hop hop on lève bien haut les jambes!!!! Au bout de 3 pas il comprit notre manège, éclats de rire, embrassades :love: :love: mais bon toujours pas de réponses!!!


Encore plus tard, dans un pub, mon amie et moi avons eut une idée de génie: L'escalier qui descendait aux toilettes était en colimaçon et sans contre marches... Nous nous plaçâmes alors dessous, le nez en l'air, dans l'attente qu'un Ecossais descende... A ce moment l'un d'entre eux sorti des toilettes, et intrigué nous demanda ce qu'on fesait. Justement il était en Kilt... On lui explique, et il nous répond "it's just that??" et il souleva son kilt sous notre nez!!!    

Maintenant je sais la vérité sur la légende


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as epousé la femme de ZebiG ?


Euh ! Roberto ! ... et si on lui pétait une dent ???????      
ps :      ...à Grug Roberto ! pas à ma femme !!!!!!!    
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je sais la vérité sur la légende


Euh ! et c'était une grosse légende ???????????       :love:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! et c'était une grosse légende ???????????       :love:


 Forcément, si c'était pas gros, ce serait pas une légende !


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Comme on était tous au courant, on l'a pas raté quand il s'est pointé à la cantine ... on était à une vingtaine à faire semblant de conduire en faisant des vroums vroums et des pouet pouet... Arfffff ! fallait voir sa tête !!!!!     :love:  :love:



les grands enfants sont mechants


----------



## Nexka (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! et c'était une grosse légende ???????????       :love:



Ca m'a pas spécialement marqué...
Mais faut dire j'ai été tellement surprise par la réaction de l'Ecossais, que le fou rire est le souvenir le plus marquant. 
Faut dire aussi j'avais 18ans, et l'Ecossais environs 55, alors bon je me serais pas permise de juger


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (...) Faut dire aussi j'avais 18ans, et l'Ecossais environs 55, alors bon je me serais pas permise de juger



Maintenant t'es grande...  Alors, avec le recul?...   

C'était la leçon 6 «Comment faire... sa b... à MP»


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant t'es grande...  Alors, avec le recul?...
> 
> C'était la leçon 6 «Comment faire... sa b... à MP»


 
ben avec le recul et en accord avec les lois de la perspective... 


néanmoins, une légende reste une légende


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2004)

moi ce que je me demande c'ets "à quoi sert le tartan ?"


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est arrivé ce midi  
J'en ris encore    

Y'a un gars qui tous les midis se retrouve a 2-3 tables de la notre, et sa tête m'amuse, il est coiffé comme un playmobile, et notre delire avec un pote c'est de croire que c'est une perruque, la farce dure depuis un moment, et ca nous fait bien rire.

Or, ce midi, il s'installe un peu plus pres de nous que d'habitude, jusque la rien de sensationel si ce n'est le petit sourire au coin de nos 2 visages enjoués. Moi j'avais mes petites patates sautées et mon omelette dans l'assiete, le collegue du riz avec un steack. On discute de choses et d'autres, boulot, pas boulot, comme tout un chacun avec ce pote et d'autres collegue, jusqu'au moment ou ce fameux gars se retrouve avec une crise d'eternuement.

Tout de suite mon pote me glisse a l'oreille : "Imagines si ca perruque se casse la gueule"
Nous voila deja de très bonne humeur.

Et pourtant.....
Le dernier eternuement de sa longue serie (au moins 3-4) lui sera fatal  
D'un coup le toupet glisse, tombe mollement dans l'assiette, et nous voila a pouffer litteralement de rire, mon pote repeignant de riz le collegue en face de lui.   

Heuresement il ne nous a pas vu, mais y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas pleuré comme ca de rire.
Et puis on aura eu la reponse que l'on attendait depuis si longtemps


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que je me demande c'ets "à quoi sert le tartan ?"


 En fait son vrai nom c'est le Tartan Lagueule(c)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on aura eu la reponse que l'on attendait depuis si longtemps


Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!      
...et puis, bien fait pour lui ! s'il n'arrive pas à assumer sa calvitie, lui reste plus qu'à assumer le toupet dans la soupe !  
... de ce côté-là, je suis vierge : pas d'histoire de perruques qui se glandent ni de dentiers qui s'éclatent sur la moquette à raconter !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  ... dommage d'ailleurs !   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Par contre, l'ancien combattant fier comme Artaban,  tout droit sorti de la revue "Illustration" et qui, en voulant poser son drapeau dans le "porte-drapeau" qu'il a à la ceinture, rate son coup et se plante la hampe ou je pense en grimaçant comme un damné ... ça je l'ai vu ... de mes yeux vus et pas plus tard que la semaine dernière d'ailleurs....      :love: 
...m'étonne plus que chaque année il y en ait de moins en moins !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Tu m'etonnes si ils s'embrochent tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Arrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!      
Mon boss vient d'enfoncer la barrière du parking avec la voiture de sa femme !!!!!!!!!!      :rateau: 
En fait, il possède un émetteur dans sa propre voiture qui ouvre la barrière à distance, ce qui lui permet de ne pas s'arrêter...problème : il avait oublié qu'aujourd'hui, il avait pris la voiture de sa femme et ... il ne s'est pas arrêté non plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
...sa tête !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

C'est sa femme qui va être contente !  :hein:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## piro (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!
> Mon boss vient d'enfoncer la barrière du parking avec la voiture de sa femme !!!!!!!!!!      :rateau:
> En fait, il possède un émetteur dans sa propre voiture qui ouvre la barrière à distance, ce qui lui permet de ne pas s'arrêter...problème : il avait oublié qu'aujourd'hui, il avait pris la voiture de sa femme et ... il ne s'est pas arrêté non plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...sa tête !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:






    
excellent


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!
> Mon boss vient d'enfoncer la barrière du parking avec la voiture de sa femme !!!!!!!!!!      :rateau:
> En fait, il possède un émetteur dans sa propre voiture qui ouvre la barrière à distance, ce qui lui permet de ne pas s'arrêter...problème : il avait oublié qu'aujourd'hui, il avait pris la voiture de sa femme et ... il ne s'est pas arrêté non plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...sa tête !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Bah vous voilà bien maintenant, tous coincés à l'intérieur en attendant qu'ils dégagent tout ça !! :rateau:  
Tout le monde a sa petite couverture et son demi sandwich de midi pour ce soir ?  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

En fait, ce qui nous fait bien marrer, c'est qu'on l'avait prévenu depuis des mois ... !!!  
L'émetteur marche à environ 10 mètres de la barrière et le temps qu'elle se lève, vaut mieux pas être trop pressé ! Lui, il arrive toujours à fond la caisse et passe "limite"... suffit qu'il y ait un retard d'une demi-seconde dans l'ouverture et il se la paie ...! :rateau: 
Alors, sans émetteur, faut pas trop en demander non plus !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah vous voilà bien maintenant, tous coincés à l'intérieur en attendant qu'ils dégagent tout ça !! :rateau:


   ... Mé non ! Mé non !!!!!  
Comme je m'y connais un tout petit peu en informatique, j'évite à tout prix les trucs un peu trop automatisés ... je me gare donc à l'extérieur tranquille et peinard !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Mé non ! Mé non !!!!!
> Comme je m'y connais un tout petit peu en informatique, j'évite à tout prix les trucs un peu trop automatisés ... je me gare donc à l'extérieur tranquille et peinard !!!!! :rateau:



Je suis presque déçu là...    :rateau: 
Je m'attendais déjà à ce que tu postes demain les photos de votre veillée au bureau.  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2004)

Je prends quand même 5 minutes pour vous raconter celle-là :

Samedi matin, vers 11 heures, je décide d'aller me ravitailler en "St Sixtus" 12° (Trappiste) à l'abbaye Saint Sixtus à Westvleteren (25 kms de chez moi !!!) ...   
Avec ma femme, j'arrive au bistrot qui jouxte l'abbaye ("In de Vrede" ... pour les connaisseurs !), et on décide de s'en taper une bien fraîche avant de passer au magasin...  
Dans le bistrot, une quinzaine de randonneurs cyclistes flamands dont le plus jeune devait avoir au minimum 60 ans, en train d'écluser des trappistes à qui mieux mieux...  
Ambiance colorée et déchaînée garantie !!!!   ... ça gueule, ça chante et ça rigole !!! :love: 
Tout en sirotant notre trappiste, on se dit, ma femme et moi qu'ils vont être dans un drôle d'état pour retourner chez eux !!! :rateau: 
D'un seul coup, énorme brouhaha, ils se lèvent tous tant bien que mal, réajustent leurs casques, viennent serrer la main à tout le monde à grands renforts de claques sur l'épaule, et ... s'en vont reprendre leurs vélos sur le parking....
Un petit quart d'heure après, on s'en va aussi...
On commence à suivre les petites routes de campagne sinueuses et étroites à souhait pour rejoindre la grand-route quand, devant nous, que voit-on ? ... notre fameux groupe, arrêté en plein milieu de la route, en train de sortir 4 ou 5 de leurs congénères du fossé ... un énorme fossé boueux qui doit bien faire 1,5 m de large sur un bon mètre de profondeur...  
Les malheureux sont méconnaissables, noirs de boue, trempés jusqu'aux os ...
On s'arrête ... on sort de la bagnole et on leur demande s'il faut les aider.....
Et c'est ici que ça tourne au délire.....(je vais essayer de traduire du mieux que je peux !)
Un grand escogriffe s'approche de nous, hilare et nous dit dans un patois flamand à couper au couteau :
"T'en fais pas fieu, ici on est encore sur les terres de l'abbaye et tant qu'on y est, y'a rien qui peut nous arriver .... tiens regarde, ce fossé, il aurait pu être à sec, mais le Bon Dieu il l'a rempli pour qu'on se fasse pas mal !!!!! et en plus, ceux qui sont tombés dedans, ben ils en profitent pour pisser un coup !!!!"  
Un des gars qui étaient tombés dedans s'approche, prend une bouteille dans la poche arrière de son maillot, l'ouvre, la brandit et gueule : "le pipi du Bon Dieu" et tout le monde répond "Amen" !!!!!  
Encore un peu et on se croirait dans un film de Poelvoorde ! Mais non, c'était un samedi comme les autres, un jour ordinaire dans la campagne flamande, avec des champs et des fossés à perte de vue, un ciel qui dégouline de gros nuages grisonnants et un Bon Dieu qui, tout là-haut, devait bien rigoler en rotant comme un damné !!!
Je suis remonté dans ma bagnole ... le silence avait repris possession des lieux ... j'ai regardé ma femme qui n'en pouvait plus de pouffer et je lui ai dit : "allez ! on y retourne ... un petit coup de "pipi du Bon Dieu" ... ça peut pas faire de mal !!!  
Et, durant les minutes qui suivirent, j'ai été fier d'être flamand !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi ce sont les enterrements qui me donnent le fou rire, ce qui est très mal vu. Enfin pas tant les enterrements que les crémations quand tout le monde est assis guindé et fesses serrées sur son banc bien dur en prenant une mine de circonstance, avec un mec qui lit un texte bien débile, pompeux, ou pire encore se voulant poétique, et que comme l'isolation sonore laisse à désirer, on entend des bruits de fond superréalistes de la boîte qui heurte les coins, des types de chez Borniol qui jurent parce que le réchaud s'allume mal ou qu'ils se sont pris le coin dans le bide... Et après c'est pire encore, des bruits de poêle dont on active la clé de tirage, des craquements de bois qui pétille et bon, j'en passe. Un jour avec mon frère on en a pratiquement pissé par terre de fou-rire contenu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous, ça fait 2 heures que je passe à rigoler devant ce thread.  
Mention à TheBig : ça donne presque envie d'avoir 55 ans! 
Moi y m'arrive jamais rien de drôle. 
Même la fois où je prenais une bière avec ma femme en terrasse d'un café et où un moineau m'a ... fait sur la tête, y a que ma femme qui a rigolé.
Enfin, bon on est toujours marié...


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je prends quand même 5 minutes pour vous raconter celle-là :
> 
> Samedi matin, vers 11 heures, je décide d'aller me ravitailler en "St Sixtus" 12° (Trappiste) à l'abbaye Saint Sixtus à Westvleteren (25 kms de chez moi !!!) ...
> Avec ma femme, j'arrive au bistrot qui jouxte l'abbaye ("In de Vrede" ... pour les connaisseurs !), et on décide de s'en taper une bien fraîche avant de passer au magasin...
> ...


 MORTE DE RIRE      
 C'est grâce à cet humour-là que j'adore les Belges  :love: :love: :love:

 ZeBig : je ne savais pas que tu étais flamand.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ZeBig : je ne savais pas que tu étais flamand.


Pure race !!!!! ..... mais je me soigne !!!!!! :rateau:    :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a un qui a dû se retourner dans sa tombe un paquet de fois !


D'ailleurs, paraît que là-haut on le surnomme le derviche maintenant !!!!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Voici le plus gros fou rire que j'ai eut dans une église. Pres de Limoges, une Eglise est consacrée au Saint des Prisonniers, Saint-Léonard si je me rappelle bien.
L'ambience est feutrée, avec une lumière tamisée et des gens en prière. Nous lisons les ex-votos, vous savez ces petites plaques de marbre avec quelques mots gravés dessus genre "Merci - 1945', "Priez pour lui", etc. Comme je suppose que l'on paie le graveur à la lettre certaines sont très courte...
Et tout à cout on tombe sur celle-ci : "Gardez-le".
Fou rire et sortie dare-dare de l'Eglise...

Cordialement


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on rigole !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> on tombe sur celle-ci : "Gardez-le".
> Fou rire et sortie dare-dare de l'Eglise...



 de quoi rire: il s'agissait de sonny  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Excellent de mieux en mieux !

Tu gagnes à être connu !!!

Sécuritéééééééééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!

Vous m'l'emballez !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Gros fou rire lors de mon épreuve de physique au Bac... Je ne savais rien. Un vrai fou rire suivi d'un vrai zéro...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Là je viens d'avoir un gros rire jaune pendant une heure : mon modem WiFi déconne :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2005)

Hier, 21 juillet, 10H30 ... ...

Mon frère est fleuriste ... son magasin était ouvert hier matin pour la fête nationale !!!
Peu de monde ...
Vers 10H30, un gars entre dans le magasin, file vers mon frère qui se trouve derrière son comptoir et gueule : "la caisse !!! vite ou je te bute !!!!!!"  ... en sortant ce qui, après coup, s'est révélé être un pistolet d'alarme tout-à-fait inoffensif...!
Mon frère, qui a un peu l'expérience de ce genre de choses rateau: ), ouvre sa caisse, en tire une poignée d'Euros et la file au malfrat...
Le gars se retourne, file vers la sortie ... ... et tombe nez-à-nez avec ... ... 5 policiers communaux venus chercher la gerbe de fleurs pour la commémoration du 21 juillet... sacrée coïncidence !!!!!
Sans même que les policiers, surpris aient esquissé un seul geste, et en une fraction de seconde, le gars jette son arme, se laisse tomber à terre et lançant un regard méchant vers mon frère lui gueule : "salaud ! tu m'as eu !!!!!"
Fou-rire général dans le magasin ... les policiers étaient hilares en emmenant le gars ... et leur gerbe superbement barrée d'un bandeau aux couleurs nationales...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quel pays !*
> 
> :love: :love:


Tu l'as dit !!!!!!!  
Tu auras certainement entendu parler de l'animosité légendaire qui existe chez nous entre les flamands et les wallons... du moins dans certaines parties du pays, parce que chez nous, dans notre région, c'est un "mélange" parfait entre les 2 cultures et même les 3 cultures si on compte les français du Nord (les "59" comme on les appelle ici !:rateau: )...
Hier, pour la fête nationale, une grande partie de boules avait été organisée entre les wallons et les flamands sur notre place communale : au bout de la piste, un même nombre de lions (emblème de la flandre) et de coqs (enblème de la wallonie) en peluche ... chacun tirait à son tour en essayant de faire tomber un maximum de peluches de l'autre camp...
Moi, comme je suis un peu des deux ... ben j'ai pas pu jouer !!!!!!!! 
C'était vachement sympa !!!!!:love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Juillet 2005)

Alors pour moi ca remonte à 3-4ans environ. J'etais partit chez un pote à la montagne pour montrer a son correspondant allemand comme les montagnes suisses (pardon valaisannes ) etaient belles... Je me suis donc retrouve avec mon pote, son corres, un autre pote, le père de mon hote et sa copine. Nous etions tous à table et la la copine du père de mon copain (vous me suivez ???? ), qui au passage est très "artiste" dans le genre, nous sort:"oui avec Don José nous nous entendons très bien" Je me suis retourné vers mon autre pote et la on a plus put s'arrèter... DON JOSE par ci DON JOSE par la... nous etions plié sur la table les larmes aux yeux pendant presque toute la journée... 

Le pire c'est que maitenant on le ressors souvent !


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (22 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas si ce que je vais raconter donnera lieu à un vrai énorme fou rire mais sur le coup ca nous a plutot fait rire.
Nous sommes une boutique d'informatique (spécialié mac mais là n'est pas le sujet).
Une jour une femme arrive, et nous demande si on peu lui faire une sauvegarde sur cd, pour nous pas de problème c'est notre boulot.
Elle nous tend donc un CD, on se dit qu'elle veut qu'on lui en fasse une copie.
Mon collegue le mets dans une de nos machines, mais là on se rend compte que celui-ci est vierge. On le fait donc remarquer à cette cliente.
la cliente : ben c'est normal il est neuf
nous: et vous voulez qu'on y mette quoi dessus?
la cliente : ben les info de mon ordinateur
nous : et votre ordinateur il est où
la cliente : ben il est chez moi
nous :    
nous (apres son départ) :  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hier, 21 juillet, 10H30 ... ...
> en une fraction de seconde, le gars jette son arme, se laisse tomber à terre et lançant un regard méchant vers mon frère lui gueule : "salaud ! tu m'as eu !!!!!"
> Fou-rire général dans le magasin ... les policiers étaient hilares en emmenant le gars ...



Je me demandais si... 

Oh et puis non, décidément j'aime beaucoup ce pays.  :love:


----------



## the hunter (22 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ce que je vais raconter donnera lieu à un vrai énorme fou rire mais sur le coup ca nous a plutot fait rire.
> Nous sommes une boutique d'informatique (spécialié mac mais là n'est pas le sujet).
> Une jour une femme arrive, et nous demande si on peu lui faire une sauvegarde sur cd, pour nous pas de problème c'est notre boulot.
> Elle nous tend donc un CD, on se dit qu'elle veut qu'on lui en fasse une copie.
> ...


 
mais, sinon, t'as des animaux?

humour!!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (22 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> mais, sinon, t'as des animaux?
> 
> humour!!


    
Oui c'est écrit dans ma signature, j'ai une chatte   
J'en ai meme deux a la maison si tu veux aller par là


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

alors à mon tour, avec ma femme nous regardions "à la recherche de la nouvelle star" sur la 1, et Steve Estatof était en train de chanter avec un de la nouvelle émission (dont j'ai oublié le nom !!) et le fameux Steve qui est un peu déjanté et speed à une dans l'idée de se jeter sur le juri mais entre lui et le juri se tenait Benjamin Castaldi. Ce qui devait arrivé, arriva... c'est à dire contact, mais comme le caméraman a eu du mal à suivre le chanteur se jetant en l'air nous n'avons vu que Steve arrivé sur le jury et les pieds de Benjamin Castaldi partir en l'air, et lui à la renverse.
Je me rend bien compte en l'écrivant que ça n'a aucun sens comique, mais nous nous sommes poilés pendant des heures avec ça   

de toute façon j'ai déjà été ridicule en le racontant le lendemain au boulot, car bien-sur, personne n'avait vu la scène donc garnd moment de solitude au moment de la chute :rose: 

le principal étant que nous ça nous a vraiment fait rire et nous fait rire encore !!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors à mon tour, avec ma femme nous regardions "à la recherche de la nouvelle star" sur la 1, .....



C'était sur la 6 cette émission. 
Pas vu non plus la scène


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> C'était sur la 6 cette émission.
> Pas vu non plus la scène


autant pour moi !!
il va falloir que je révise mes classiques moi !! :rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour moi ca remonte à 3-4ans environ. J'etais partit chez un pote à la montagne pour montrer a son correspondant allemand comme les montagnes suisses (pardon valaisannes ) etaient belles... Je me suis donc retrouve avec mon pote, son corres, un autre pote, le père de mon hote et sa copine. Nous etions tous à table et la la copine du père de mon copain (vous me suivez ???? ), qui au passage est très "artiste" dans le genre, nous sort:"oui avec Don José nous nous entendons très bien" Je me suis retourné vers mon autre pote et la on a plus put s'arrèter... DON JOSE par ci DON JOSE par la... nous etions plié sur la table les larmes aux yeux pendant presque toute la journée...
> 
> Le pire c'est que maitenant on le ressors souvent !



Suis-je le seul à ne rien comprendre a ce post ?! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je le seul à ne rien comprendre a ce post ?! :affraid:



Quel post ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je le seul à ne rien comprendre a ce post ?! :affraid:



En même temps, moi ça fait 3 ans que je comprends rien... alors bon...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

ben fastoche : don josé


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben fastoche : don josé



Celui qui doit prendre garde au toréador ?! C'est quoi le rapport avec la Suisse ?!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*je vais chercher du poil à gratter*
en s'en mettant sous les bras, ça devrait aider à rigoler


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Je fais un test, dites moi si ca fonctionne aussi bien :

"_Alors pour moi ca remonte à 3-4ans environ. J'etais partit chez un pote à la montagne pour montrer a son correspondant allemand comme les montagnes suisses (pardon valaisannes  etaient belles... Je me suis donc retrouve avec mon pote, son corres, un autre pote, le père de mon hote et sa copine. Nous etions tous à table et la la copine du père de mon copain (vous me suivez ???? ), qui au passage est très "artiste" dans le genre, nous sort:"oui avec Escamillo nous nous entendons très bien" Je me suis retourné vers mon autre pote et la on a plus put s'arrèter... ESCAMILLO par ci ESCAMILLO par la... nous etions plié sur la table les larmes aux yeux pendant presque toute la journée... 

 Le pire c'est que maitenant on le ressors souvent !_"

Alors ?!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je le seul à ne rien comprendre a ce post ?! :affraid:


 
oui 

mais t'inquiète pas, ce n'est parce que tu ne rigoles pas que tu n'as pas compris, hein..


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2005)

Un très bon souvenir, il y a quelques années.

Pendant le mariage d'un ami, à l'église, ambiance tout ce qu'il y a de plus solennel.

Vient l'heure de la distribution d'osties. Me demande pas pourquoi, je ne sais pas.

Une femme, d'assez forte corpulence, s'approche, dans la queue gigantesque. Elle arrive devant le curé, ouvre la bouche et laisse légèrement dépasser sa langue.

Et là, impassible, je murmure à mon pote : "Non Obélix, je t'ai déjà dit mille fois..." Ceci était le début de la fin pour nous...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

je crois qu'Escamillo, ça veut dire "petite couille" en dialecte des alpes, du coup c'est drôle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un mois dans le hall du restaurant d'entreprise : une minuscule asiatique avec queue de cheval, lunettes noires et canne blanche gueule : "quelqu'un peut me z'aider souplé ?" (sic !) - passant à côté et n'écoutant que mon bon coeur (maintenant, après expérience, je dirais plutôt : "n'écoutant que mon courage !", je lui dis : "allez, je vous aide ... prenez mon bras !!!!!!" ... ... et de fait, je l'aide à préparer son plateau, lui sert une boisson, l'aide à badger pour payer et l'emmène s'asseoir...

Et de m'expliquer qu'elle vient d'arriver en stage chez nous pour 6 mois avant d'aller aux Philippines et qu'elle n'est pas tout-à-fait aveugle, mais "très" malvoyante et qu'elle est contente d'avoir trouvé une bonne âme pour l'aider pendant son séjour ...

Ca aurait dû faire "tilt" dans mon esprit, mais j'étais à mille lieues de me douter du calvaire que j'allais endurer par la suite ... je vous laisse juge :

D'abord, c'est un véritable moulin à paroles (et avec l'accent en plus !!!) qui ne vous laisse pas 2 minutes de répit ... tous les jours (je dis bien tous les jours) elle me téléphone vers midi pour me demander de passer la prendre pour aller bouffer ... on a déjà failli se casser la gueule 10 fois dans les escaliers ... je ne compte plus les chemises et les pantalons tachés parce qu'en plus elle se révèle être d'une maladresse rare mais réelle (le pire, ce sont les spaghettis bolognaise qu'elle s'échine (c'est le cas de le dire pour une asiatique) à enrouler autour de sa cuiller à grands gestes larges et démesurés, envoyant la sauce bolognaise dans un rayon de 2 mètres autour d'elle au grand plaisir de mes collègues qui se délectent de la situation depuis le début... en général, elle démarre le repas avec un joli petit chemisier tout blanc immaculé pour le terminer dans le style champ de coquelicots sous la rosée un joli matin de printemps...

Mais le pire, c'était il y a trois jours ... ... je tenais les deux plateaux à bout de bras tandis qu'elle me précédait en clamant que maintenant, avec l'habitude, elle arrivait à se guider jusqu'aux tables ... ce qui devait arriver arriva : elle se ramassa un pied de chaise qui traînait malencontreusement et s'étala le long des tables emportant dans sa chute un plateau non débarrassé qui dépassait de la table la plus proche...

Je déposais mes plateaux pour l'aider à se relever, constatais que dans la chute elle avait perdu ses lunettes noires ... ...et une basket !!!!! je pris un mouchoir en papier pour lui enlever un reste de sauce qu'elle avait sur le front et c'est alors qu'elle me dit suavement et avec un large sourire : "on s'amuse bien ici hihi !!!!!!!!!" - elle appelait ça "s'amuser" !!!!! 

Le temps pour moi de retrouver sa basket qui avait glissé sous la table, de lui remettre ses lunettes noires et de reprendre son bras, je pensais : "tidju !!!!! le phénomène ... vivement lundi ... cette fois-ci, c'est moi qui lui téléphone pour l'inviter à déjeuner !!!!"  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le temps pour moi de retrouver sa basket qui avait glissé sous la table, de lui remettre ses lunettes noires et de reprendre son bras, je pensais : *et mes frites qui ont refroidi* !!!!"



 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

~ Don José


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Juillet 2005)

dsl mais j'ai pris une mega cuite hier soir (PALLLEEEEOOO !!!)et je me rends compte que mon post est un petit peu confu... En gros elle l'a dit d'une facon tellement drole, style artiste de mes 2.. "Don ROSE il fait ca" qu'on a piqué un terrible fou rire a se faire dessus... 


Sinon dans un autre style, on avait à Genève, un mec d'Arles qui presidait le Servette FC (foot donc..). Ce gars m'a fait pleurer de rire. D'abord pendant une année il nous sortait des conneries ENORMES (style Zidane va venir à Genève car c'est mon ami, etc... ) mais quand tout le monde savait que le club etait mort (en partie à cause de lui), il nous a sortit un jour devant la tele local, un espece de chercheur qui selon lui possaidait 5 milliards de Francs Suisse sur un compte et qu'il "donnait" au Servette 30 millions par an !!! Il nous sort les habituelles mythoneries, et à la reponse du journaliste pour savoir si le chercheur avait vraiment cette argent sur un compte, le gaillaid reponds "J'ai les papiers qui prouvent qu'on me doit tant et que l'argent est chez un notaire de la place" Ils appelent le notaire en direct et la la perle " 
-Avez vous cette argent ?
-Est-ce que vous m'autorisez à parler ?
-Oui a condition de dire la verité ?
-D'accord la verité est que je n'ai pas cet argent et que je ne l'ai jamais vu !
-Mais nous avons des papiers qui prouvent que cet argent est chez vous, et mon avocat qui est tres honnete nous a confirmé que vous aviez cet argent!
-La verité est que je n'ai pas cet argent...

...

J'ai cru que j'allais mourir de rire... Et l'autre le president avec son accent du sud (j'adore cet accent mais sur lui ca fesait vraiment escroc), Vous comprenez Mr. F. a cet argent et gna gna gna....


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un test, dites moi si ca fonctionne aussi bien :
> 
> "_Alors pour moi ca remonte à 3-4ans environ. J'etais partit chez un pote à la montagne pour montrer a son correspondant allemand comme les montagnes suisses (pardon valaisannes etaient belles... Je me suis donc retrouve avec mon pote, son corres, un autre pote, le père de mon hote et sa copine. Nous etions tous à table et la la copine du père de mon copain (vous me suivez ???? ), qui au passage est très "artiste" dans le genre, nous sort:"oui avec Escamillo nous nous entendons très bien" Je me suis retourné vers mon autre pote et la on a plus put s'arrèter... ESCAMILLO par ci ESCAMILLO par la... nous etions plié sur la table les larmes aux yeux pendant presque toute la journée...
> 
> ...


                 


ça marche.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> dsl mais j'ai pris une mega cuite hier soir (PALLLEEEEOOO !!!)et je me rends compte que mon post est un petit peu confu... En gros elle l'a dit d'une facon tellement drole, style artiste de mes 2.. "Don ROSE il fait ca" qu'on a piqué un terrible fou rire a se faire dessus...



Tout devient donc clair !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

ah ouais expliqué ça prend tous son sens.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Humour Suisse.


Un de mes plus grands fou-rire :

J'étais en train de marcher dans la rue en tongs lorsque tout à coup, tout soudain, marteau piqueur. Avec les potes on en rigole encore !


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Il est à noter que "marteau piqueur" peut se remplacer par "canard laqué". La Suisse, en effet, ne possède pas de marteau piqueur : ce serait contre la neutralité qui en fait sa spécificité.
Il n'est donc pas rare, dans les rues helvetes, de croiser des employés de la voirie attaquant le béton à coup de becs de volatiles.

Ca fait rire les Francais, mais pas les Suisses qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi.


----------



## molgow (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait rire les Francais, mais pas les Suisses qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi.



En effet, j'ai rien compris


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait rire les Francais, mais pas les Suisses qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi.



Mon post, une fois n'est pas coutume, comporte une erreur.

Le Suisse, ayant une explication rationelle à tout, ignore le mot "pourquoi", surtout accompagné d'un point d'interrogation. Les plus grandes enigmes de l'univers n'existent pas en Suisse : elles sont expliquées aux enfants dans les écoles très simplement.

Fut un temps, avant la dérive des continents, ou la planète ne comportait qu'une étendue terrestre immense : la Suisse, entourée de la "mer helvete".
Avant la poule, avant l'oeuf il y avait donc le Suisse. Vivant en élément mi terrestre, mi aqueux, il possédait une petite tête et de grandes nageoires pour se déplacer. Le Suisse a peu évolué, c'est à noter : Darwin n'est pas Suisse.
Puis, au septième jour, il y eu la banque. Et la lumière fut.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

J'y ai souvent pensé, en me remémorant Guillaume Tell et son erreur fondamentale : il était assuré.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un très bon souvenir, il y a quelques années.
> 
> Pendant le mariage d'un ami, à l'église, ambiance tout ce qu'il y a de plus solennel.
> 
> ...



Hé, hé... marrant je m'en souviens aussi !!! 

Quel beau mariage ceci dit !! j'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Aveuglé par cette clarté soudaine, il se déplaca donc à l'aide d'un baton. Puis, peu a peu, sa rétine se rétrécit et il fut en mesure d'ouvrir les yeux.
Il planta donc le baton devenu inutile dans le sable et, detestant ce qui est inutile, inventa le cadran solaire.

Après, il attendit que les continents se détachent pour exporter des cadrans solaires.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un test, dites moi si ca fonctionne aussi bien :
> 
> "_Alors pour moi ca remonte à 3-4ans environ. J'etais partit chez un pote à la montagne pour montrer a son correspondant allemand comme les montagnes suisses (pardon valaisannes  etaient belles... Je me suis donc retrouve avec mon pote, son corres, un autre pote, le père de mon hote et sa copine. Nous etions tous à table et la la copine du père de mon copain (vous me suivez ???? ), qui au passage est très "artiste" dans le genre, nous sort:"oui avec Escamillo nous nous entendons très bien" Je me suis retourné vers mon autre pote et la on a plus put s'arrèter... ESCAMILLO par ci ESCAMILLO par la... nous etions plié sur la table les larmes aux yeux pendant presque toute la journée...
> 
> ...




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aveuglé par cette clarté soudaine, il se déplaca donc à l'aide d'un baton. Puis, peu a peu, sa rétine se rétrécit et il fut en mesure d'ouvrir les yeux.
> Il planta donc le baton devenu inutile dans le sable et, detestant ce qui est inutile, inventa le cadran solaire.
> 
> Après, il attendit que les continents se détachent pour exporter des cadrans solaires.


  
n'oublie pas le sable, qui a servi à inventer les montres à quartz.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est à ce moment que l'apulie dans son mouvement arracha le bout de la corse et le déposa ici : les vaudois naquirent. Depuis ils prétendent faire du bon vin.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Commencèrent alors une succession de périodes troublées, ponctuées de guerres intestinales (due à la piètre qualité du vin Vaudois) entre les Suisses "Suisses" et les ex Suisses Vaudois.

Maîtrisant la technologie de l'eau chaude (perdue depuis) et le cadran, les Suisses envahirent en - 40000 la Corse. Un massacre épouvantable suivit l'entrée des vainqueurs dans la capitale : Ajax Xio.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Les Vaudois furent traités en moins que rien : pendant que les glorieux vainqueurs passaient leurs jours à tracer des croix sur les rochers pour déconner, ils travaillaient comme des castors dans la forêt, taillant des aiguilles de cadrans solaires.

Mais la révolte grondait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un massacre épouvantable suivit l'entrée des vainqueurs dans la capitale : Ajax Xio.



D'où la création de la commune d'Aigle et le creusement sur les lieux du massacre de la fameuse caverne historique qui abritera les premières volontés de conquête du futur Empereur en gestation ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

il a changé de sujet ce thread ?   

et puis je savais pas que la suisse avait eu des guerres....
je retourne a mon livre d'histoire


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2005)

(je me fais rire):
A la rentrée, Télérama va lancer un supplément télé :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2005)

Arrrffff !!!!!!!    ... lundi soir j'étais à la côte, mollement affalé à la terrasse d'un bistrot donnant sur la plage ... un gars ressemblant comme deux gouttes d'eau à Ferré Grignard arrive avec sa guitare, s'installe et commence à jouer ... pas mal d'ailleurs ... 
Le problème c'est qu'il était pas mal bourré et que tout en jouant, il balancait de tous les côtés... 
Ce qui devait arriver arriva ... lors d'un balancement mal contrôlé, il s'affale sur la table d'à côté entraînant dans sa chute table, chaises et consommations à la grande joie des quelques consommateurs présents.... 
Il se relève péniblement, ramasse sa guitare, et voyant que j'avais devant moi un verre de Kriek bien plein, il l'avale en deux goulées, rote un coup et me dit : "Merci mon Frère ... tiens je te donne ma guitare !!!!" 
Alors, croyez-moi ou non, les palabres ont bien durées une heure (et quelques Krieks) pour lui faire comprendre que c'était sa guitare et que je n'en voulais pas tout en ménageant sa susceptibilité drapée dans des nuages d'alcool colorés....   
Et tout ça, sous le regard réprobateur de ma femme qui s'était bien entendu éloignée de quelques mètres pour ne pas "faire partie du spectacle".....:love: 
...et en plus, notre bluesman éméché s'appelait Robert.....   
Parfois, elle est belle la vie .....


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Va falloir que t'écrives un livre TheBig !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que t'écrives un livre TheBig !  :love:


Et encore ! dommage que ma femme m'accompagnait ou sinon, on finissait la soirée en duo... "what shall we do with a drunken sailor ??? What shall we do na na nnannananna !!!!!"  :love: ... la honte !!!!!!!!
ps : Robert ....


----------



## piro (17 Août 2005)

The BIG est un dieu.
toujours le même talent narratif
Roberto à publié sa BD à quand les "tribulations d'un belge en belgique " par notre the big ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Juste un petit conseil :

Un pote vient de m'envoyer une petite "boîte à écho" électronique ... vous savez, le genre de gadget sur piles qui enregistre immédiatement un ou des bruits et qui le restitue automatiquement quelques secondes après... 
Dans un petit mot joint, il me dit : "je te fais confiance, tu sauras quoi en faire !!!!!!!!" 

Ma première idée a été de le placer au-dessus des toilettes, mais j'ai peur qu'on me le pique !!!!!!

Des autres idées, peut-être ??????????


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2005)

Sous le lit d'un ami ? 
L'enclencher lors d'un contrôle de gendarmerie ?  Pas bon pour le permis çà. 
Près du micro d'un gars qui doit faire une vidéo-conférence ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit conseil :
> 
> Un pote vient de m'envoyer une petite "boîte à écho" électronique ... vous savez, le genre de gadget sur piles qui enregistre immédiatement un ou des bruits et qui le restitue automatiquement quelques secondes après...
> Dans un petit mot joint, il me dit : "je te fais confiance, tu sauras quoi en faire !!!!!!!!"
> ...



au téléphone avec un responsable chiant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sous le lit d'un ami ?


    ... on l'a déjà fait avec un micro sans fil !!!!!!!!  On devait être une dizaine à écouter dans le salon ... un grand moment de bonheur surtout lors du bouquet final !!!!!!! :love: :love: 
On ne lui a jamais rien dit, mais à chaque fois qu'on le voit on ne peut pas s'empêcher de sourire en marmonnant entre nous : "mais qu'est-ce que tu me fais là ... mais qu'est-ce que tu me fais là ... Arrrghhhhh !!!!!!!!" :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Pour ne pas polluer le thread sur le prix du pétrole, je reprend ici mes pérégrinations chinoisantes :

Euh ! vous auriez voulu que ce soit croustillant hein ??????? 
Ben non .... 

Rien que des remarques désobligeantes du genre :
"tiens ils l'ont pas encore viré lui ????"
"il a encore grossi hihihihihihi" ... (traduction littérale de rires bêtes et hystériques !!!)
"je parie qu'il va encore oublier son original dans le photocopieur hihihihihihihihi"
etc... etc... etc...

Résultat : à la baguette qu'elles marchent maintenant les chinoiseries!!!!  (à défaut de marcher à la braguette.... )

:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

... polluer un thread parlant du pétrole !!!!!!!! 

on aura tout vu !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... polluer un thread parlant du pétrole !!!!!!!!
> 
> on aura tout vu !!!!!!!:rateau:



Oui c'est la total(e)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est la total(e)


Arrrffffff !!!!!    ... et pourtant qui dit "pétrole" dit aussi "plaisir des sens"..... :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

j'ai comme un coup de pompe, moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme un coup de pompe, moi


Comme Jésus d'ailleurs qui s'est glandé à la troisième station !!!!!!  

"Euh pardon Monsieur, le Chemin Decroix s'il vous plaît !" - "3ième station à gauche et vous y êtes !!!":rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffff !!!!!    ... et pourtant qui dit "pétrole" dit aussi "plaisir des sens"..... :love: :love:



C'est pas une pub pétrole hahn (à pronnonçé avec l'accent de pékin) ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Résultat : à la baguette qu'elles marchent maintenant les chinoiseries!!!!  (à défaut de marcher à la braguette.... )
> 
> :love: :love:


Etrange. Mes chinoises à moi (Hong-Kong) elles sont aimables comme tout. On rigole bien au téléphone ! :love:
Au passage, même si je sais qu'elles ne me lisent pas, bisous à Betty, Elise, et Meg. :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une pub pétrole hahn (à pronnonçé avec l'accent de pékin) ça ?


 
avec l'accent, c'est plutôt Petrole Han!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, même si je sais qu'elles ne me lisent pas, bisous à Betty, Elise, et Meg. :love:


Mwouais ... ... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme Jésus d'ailleurs qui s'est glandé à la troisième station !!!!!!
> 
> "Euh pardon Monsieur, le Chemin Decroix s'il vous plaît !" - "3ième station à gauche et vous y êtes !!!":rateau:


 
le pov, il pouvait pas trop avancer, cloué sur place qu'il était


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme Jésus d'ailleurs qui s'est glandé à la troisième station !!!!!!
> 
> "Euh pardon Monsieur, le Chemin Decroix s'il vous plaît !" - "3ième station à gauche et vous y êtes !!!":rateau:



Et les points fidélité, il en a fait quoi ? A ce qu'il paraît y avait de très beaux objets en aubépine !


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

Chez Total, il n'y est pas allé par Lazare, en tout cas


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Chez Total, il n'y est pas allé par Lazare, en tout cas


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ... ... :mouais:


Ben quoi, t'es jaloux ? 

Je viens de me rappeller un soir de cuite en 1983 ou 1984, à Clermont-Ferrand (on venait de se faire le lâcher bar à la base d'Aulnat  ).
On étaient fin émêchés, et on trainait place Jaude. On voulait se rafraichir, et on voit cette fontaine avec quelques algues... Ni une ni deux, notre sens du devoir a ressurgi, on est parti acheter un bidon de 5 litres de mir et on a "lavé" la fontaine. Dois-je préciser qu'un mètre de mousse dans une fontaine publique çà ne passe pas inaperçu. Le lendemain on étaient dans le journal.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Chez Total, il n'y est pas allé par Lazare, en tout cas


Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!!!    
...surtout qu'il roulait à tombeau ouvert !!!!!! Pfffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Même qu'à un moment il avait tellement faim dans la bagnole qu'il a dit : "Hé Marie ! passe moi les madeleines" ... Pffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## spyan (18 Août 2005)

Arfff Arff Arff...  Excellent !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Le pire avec lui, c'était le 1er avril !  ... le nombre de poissons qu'il pouvait faire dans la journée ... dément !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

"Euh ! bonjour Monsieur ! excusez-moi, je cherche un marchand ...!" - "Oui, mais avez-vous son nom ???" - "Dutemple, c'est Dutemple je crois !!!!!!" ... ... Pffrrrtttt !!!!


----------



## Lio70 (18 Août 2005)

mdr grâce à toi TheBig  comme à chaque fois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Et la dernière fois, quand j'ai égratigné sa bagnole, ben il en a fait toute une cène !!!!!!   ps : je change de froc et j'arrive .....:rose: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

"Bonjour Monsieur Jésus ! que puis-je vous servir s'il vous plaît ?" - "Ben comme d'hab, un judas bricot !!!!!" ......... prrrffttettt !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

"Bonjour Monsieur Jésus ! que mangerez-vous ce soir ???" - "Euh ! un coq au vin peut-être ! de préférence le salopard qui vient de chanter trois fois !!!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

En plus, Jésus, ben il peut freiner comme un forcené sans risquer de se glander, surtout quand il a l'Abbé S. avec lui ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

On dit qu'il a l'air con quand il stoppe : "Jésus le nase arrête !!!!"  ... qu'ils disent !


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On dit qu'il a l'air con quand il stoppe : "Jésus le nase arrête !!!!"  ... qu'ils disent !




pouce - changement de futal - je reviens


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On dit qu'il a l'air con quand il stoppe : "Jésus le nase arrête !!!!"  ... qu'ils disent !



dur dur en Bethléem Double Vé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dur dur en Bethléem Double Vé


Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!     ... et re-changement de froc !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pouce - changement de futal - je reviens


Ce soir ... soirée "pisse and love" !!!!!  :rose: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Stooop !!!!! je ne ris plus ! 

Un commentateur radio, en parlant des JMJ à Cologne, vient de dire que c'était le "Woodstock des temps modernes" !!!!! 

Ouais, vous m'avez bien lu : "LE WOODSTOCK DES TEMPS MODERNES" ...  

Jamais rien entendu d'aussi ridicule.....


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Stooop !!!!! je ne ris plus !
> 
> Un commentateur radio, en parlant des JMJ à Cologne, vient de dire que c'était le "Woodstock des temps modernes" !!!!!
> 
> ...




il paraît qu'ils viennent de remettre en marche les indulgences...je vous raconte pas l'bazar sur ebay


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

30 points d'indulgences, mise à prix 300 euros..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 30 points d'indulgences, mise à prix 300 euros..


 ... des "plénières" au moins parce qu'à ce prix là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... des "plénières" au moins parce qu'à ce prix là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




300 euros pour gagner quelques minutes de paradis (rempli comme chacun le sait de chinoises lascives, Margaux et playstation) sur une éternité, c'est quand même pas cher 

..un paiment en trois fois sans frais, peut-être?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 300 euros pour gagner quelques minutes de paradis (rempli comme chacun le sait de chinoises lascives, Margaux et playstation) sur une éternité, c'est quand même pas cher
> 
> ..un paiment en trois fois sans frais, peut-être?


Ils peuvent se les mettre, leurs indulgences ! 
Moi, je travaille en artisan ... à la bougie bénite ... une petite pour les petits problèmes et une grosse pour les grosses merdes ... en ce moment, je squatte les 3 présentoirs de l'église du quartier à moi tout seul et avec des grosses en plus ....:love:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je squatte les 3 présentoirs de l'église du quartier à moi tout seul et avec des grosses en plus ....:love:




tu as pêché par ostentation...

tu me feras 3 pater noster

et taperas sur ton mobile le 08555..7,96 euros la minute. Une soeur te guideras sur la voie

amen


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Stooop !!!!! je ne ris plus !
> 
> Un commentateur radio, en parlant des JMJ à Cologne, vient de dire que c'était le "Woodstock des temps modernes" !!!!!
> 
> ...



Rhââââ le vieux bab' nostalgique! A côté de ça, Hendrix etait une petite fiote!    

Si vous tombez sur une erreur 404, copiez-coller l'adresse du lien dans la barre d'adresse


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ le vieux bab' nostalgique! A côté de ça, Hendrix etait une petite fiote!



â marche pas ton lien 
 

les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables..


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> â marche pas ton lien
> 
> 
> les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables..



J'ai édité: fais un copier collé de l'adresse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Une soeur te guideras sur la voie


Mais où veux-tu que j'aille en train maintenant ???????  :rateau:  ... surtout que je suis déjà en pyjama cotonneux en espérant que mes frocs soient secs demain matin !!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai édité: fais un copier collé de l'adresse



"du haut de sa croix, il nous montrera le chemin" 
 :love: 

droite, gauche? nord sud?

on est pas arrivés les copains


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ le vieux bab' nostalgique! A côté de ça, Hendrix etait une petite fiote!


  ... j'ai gerbé !!!!!! ... 
Ne fais plus jamais ça jp !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "du haut de sa croix, il nous montrera le chemin"
> :love:
> 
> droite, gauche? nord sud?
> ...



C'est quand meme autre chose que tous ces drogués de hippies!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme autre chose que tous ces drogués de hippies!


Pfffff ... si on savait tout ce qui se passe aux JMJ ... y'aura certainement plus de tombés de futals que d'indulgences en goguette... 
Désolé, mais ils m'énervent avec leur petit air si ... si... catho de bonne souche et de bonne famille... 

D'ailleurs, si ils ont fait une distribution gratuite de 200.000 sacs à dos, doit y avoir une raison ! ... probablement pour empêcher celui qui est derrière de s'approcher de trop près !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Sans vouloir généraliser, y'en a deux de ma rue qui y sont partis, aux JMJ ! 2 vrais, 2 purs ! ... des rats de messe comme on les appelle entre nous...
A cette occasion les parents ont distribué des invitations dans toute les rues avoisinantes pour qu'on aille à la gare les fêter pour leur départ ! 
Pas de chance, ce sont les deux qu'on ne voit jamais quand il s'agit d'organiser une distribution de vivres pour les plus démunis ... mais à la messe le dimanche, ils y sont ... et avec leurs petits blazers bleus bien cintrés en plus....
Arrrghhh ! je ne peux pas les sentir !!!!


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Bonjour Monsieur Jésus ! que mangerez-vous ce soir ???" - "Euh ! un coq au vin peut-être ! de préférence le salopard qui vient de chanter trois fois !!!!"


 
La c'était pas Jesus, c'était Pierre  

 

Ca va vous vous etes bien lachés ce soir à ce que je vois :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Stooop !!!!! je ne ris plus !
> 
> Un commentateur radio, en parlant des JMJ à Cologne, vient de dire que c'était le "Woodstock des temps modernes" !!!!!
> 
> ...



:affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Arf ! Chez nous, au boulot, tout fonctionne par "acronymes" ... ... impossible de trouver une phrase dans un mail ou ailleurs qui n'en comporte pas au moins deux ou trois... on a des réunions TDC, des meetings CS, on va au GBS etc... etc... c'est d'un énervant, surtout pour les non initiés... !!!! 
Il y a trois mois, avec quelques collègues on a décidé de mettre en place des "KIYA meetings" tous les vendredis de 12 à 14 H... ça commence par un lunch et ensuite on brainstorme un max entre deux ou trois breaks - vous aurez compris que le but c'est uniquement de se retrouver et de délirer un coup !!!!!:rateau: 
Au début, on était une dizaine, maintenant on en arrive à une trentaine allègrement.... 
Mais je ne vous ai pas dit ce que signifiait l'acronyme "KIYA" ... ...:rateau: ... ... ça veut dire "Kick In Your Ass" meeting.... 
On avait tous promis de ne jamais rien dire concernant l'acronyme mais il y a eu des fuites... ... résultat : quelqu'un que j'ignore a introduit "KIYA" dans le dictionnaire des acronymes de la boîte sous la rubrique "Weekly meetings" organisés par mon département...!!!!!!! 
Je le sais depuis ce matin et j'ai déjà eu au moins 10 coups de fils à ce sujet... ...   
Mais ça a l'air d'aller ... z'ont de l'humour quand même ! :love: 

...ça : c'était l'invitation pour aujourd'hui : 

"Dear Colleagues, 

I am pleased to invite you to a "KIYA" management session meeting which will take place in Brussels on August Friday 19th.

The agenda of this meeting will be the following : 
- between 11.00 and 12.00 AM : arrival of the participants and welcome 

- between 12.30 and 14.00 PM : lunch at company restaurant 

- between 14.00 and 15.00 PM : visit of site facilities (included toilets and fitness center !!!) 

- Starting 15.00 PM until 15.05 PM : KIYA session followed by September PPE session (these two topics are linked ! ... of course !!!) 

- after : not yet fixed !!!! (perhaps a long break or a driving test of a Rover 75) 

- brain storming + coffee breaks + cigaret breaks + sundry breaks 

The agenda of the KIYA session will be the following : 

- Approach of the KIYA during transition period 

- Forecasting a KIYA and input into HFM 

- How to deviate a KIYA (deviation processes) 

- Managing actual KIYA's 

- Derivation from a KIYA to PPE management process 

- How to survive after a KIYA 

Please confirm your participation to this exceptional and one-shot meeting (normal for a KIYA session !) so we can arrange restaurant reservation. 

A special gift will be offered to all participants : a nice book written by a swiss guy which title is : "The tree of the GBU !!!" - 400 pages relating the sad story of 3 guys sitting under a tree in Geneva. 

Looking forward to meet you on Friday 19th...

Jean-Luc
KIYA S&P Manager (Kickinyourass Strategy & Planning Manager) 

    ... on a annulé pour ne pas se faire trop remarquer.......


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2005)

Mais comment fais-tu pour ne pas te faire virer ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fais-tu pour ne pas te faire virer ???


   ... j'avoue que ça les fait rire .......  ... doivent me prendre pour un "cinglé" ... Arffff !!!:love: 
Mais en plus, j'ai une certaine cote de popularité ici ... probablement due au fait que la plupart de mes jeunes collègues m'appellent "papy"...:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A special gift will be offered to all participants : a nice book written by a swiss guy which title is : "The tree of the GBU !!!" - 400 pages relating the sad story of 3 guys sitting under a tree in Geneva.


 
  ... juste un petit mot d'explication : la dernière fois qu'on était à Genève, la réunion était tellement chiante qu'avec mes deux collègues d'Autriche et de Suisse, on avait décidés de sortir et d'aller s'asseoir à l'aise juste en dessous de l'arbre situé à l'entrée des bâtiments...
...cinq minutes après, qu'est-ce qu'on a pris dans la gueule !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Prochaine étape pour ceux qui se feront virer :

Adapter la chanson de I am en : "Je danse le KIYA" ... ...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (19 Août 2005)

Salut, je viens de découvrir ce thread m'a foi fort sympatoche! (désolé j'ai pas pu lire les 24 pages je me suis arrété à 7).
Voici ma petite contribution.
Je bosse comme stagiaire dans une boite d'électronique. Une collègue à eu une merde avec une carte prototype : un méchant court jus entre le plan de masse et l'alim. La seule solution était de faire un trou à l'endroit du court ciurcuit. Un fois terminé, on va dans un atelier où il y a un de ces microscopes qui permettent de détecter le moindre défaut. La on s'aperçoit que les jolies petits trous sont en fait super mal percé, mais ce qui est fais est fais!
Bref, on retourne dans notre labo et on rencontre un collègue qui nous demande ce qu'on fait tout les deux. et elle de répondre :"on est allé voir mes trous! C'était impréssionnant!"
Désolé, j'ai l'esprit mal placé mais je me suis bien fendu la poire!
Sur le coup les deux autres n'ont pas compris et ils ont fais le rapprochement.
Ils se sont contenté de sourire...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (19 Août 2005)

Putain c'était mon cinquantième message, j'suis émouvé!
Maintenant je suis un "Membre"!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Putain c'était mon cinquantième message, j'suis émouvé!
> Maintenant je *suis* un "Membre"!


 non... rien   
Toi non plus TheBig, je pense que tu n'as pas pris cette phrase de travers ?


----------



## Chuck_Joris (19 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> non... rien
> Toi non plus TheBig, je pense que tu n'as pas pris cette phrase de travers ?



C'est bon, vous avez aussi l'esprit mal placé !

Je devrais passer plus souvent par ici :-D


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Putain c'était mon cinquantième message, j'suis émouvé!
> Maintenant je suis un "Membre"!


 
attention le stade suivant c'est pas super ou gros membre, hein..alors inutile de flooder


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais passer plus souvent par ici :-D


Au vu de ton premier post dans ce thread, tu es le super-bienvenu !!!!!!!!    :love:


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2005)

Je pense tout d'un coup à un de mes derniers fou rires ! 
C'était à la plage cet été. Sur une petite plage tranquille où il n'y avait personne. J'y étais avec un pote, on se laissait bronzer, je m'emmerdais alors je me suis dit que j'allais faire un chateau comme quand j'étais gamin. Sauf que y avait pas de sable mais juste du gravier, c'est pas top alors j'ai commencé à faire une "grosse bite", genre 1m50 de long, puis 2 grosses boules qui vont avec   
Déjà là on étais mort de rire avec le pote avec qui j'y étais. Mais le pire c'est quand il me dit qu'il y avait une fille qui arrivait, je l'ai pas cru!!! Ben j'aurais dû!! j'avais l'air bien con assis à côté de ma "grosse bite" 
Ensuite j'ai fait comme si j'y étais pour rien, et je suis allé nagé. Puis une dame et 2 très jeunes enfants sont arrivés. Et là j'en pouvais plus, j'ai bien cru que j'allais me noyer quand j'ai vu les 2 jeunes bambins «s'amuser avec ma grosse bite» !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense tout d'un coup à un de mes derniers fou rires !
> C'était à la plage cet été. Sur une petite plage tranquille où il n'y avait personne. J'y étais avec un pote, on se laissait bronzer, je m'emmerdais alors je me suis dit que j'allais faire un chateau comme quand j'étais gamin. Sauf que y avait pas de sable mais juste du gravier, c'est pas top alors j'ai commencé à faire une "grosse bite", genre 1m50 de long, puis 2 grosses boules qui vont avec
> Déjà là on étais mort de rire avec le pote avec qui j'y étais. Mais le pire c'est quand il me dit qu'il y avait une fille qui arrivait, je l'ai pas cru!!! Ben j'aurais dû!! j'avais l'air bien con assis à côté de ma "grosse bite"
> Ensuite j'ai fait comme si j'y étais pour rien, et je suis allé nagé. Puis une dame et 2 très jeunes enfants sont arrivés. Et là j'en pouvais plus, j'ai bien cru que j'allais me noyer quand j'ai vu les 2 jeunes bambins «s'amuser avec ma grosse bite» !!!!   :rateau:



et ça te fait rire? 
  


non mais..

franchement.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (20 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de ton premier post dans ce thread, tu es le super-bienvenu !!!!!!!!    :love:



Merci!

J'espère me rappeller d'autres histoires pour vous les faire partager.

Sinon, j'ai bien aimé l'histoire de la bitte géante!  :rose:


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

Je suis enseignant et lors d'une journée pédagogique, alors que nous nous faisions royalement ch.er, je me suis penché vers ma voisine et je lui ai glissé à l'oreille:

Moi: Tu sais porter 25 kg?

Elle: Oui, pourquoi?

Moi: Alors viens m'aider à faire pipi.

Il nous a été très difficile d'expliquer au conférencier la raison de notre fou-rire. Mais lorsque, à la fin de la journée, il a demandé à chaque participant de donner oralement une phrase qui résumait pour chacun le mieux cette journée, nous avons dû sortir du local tous les deux pour hurler de rire à notre aise. Il parait qu'on nous a entendu à l'intérieur et que le conférencier n'avait pas l'air content. D'ailleurs, il ne nous a pas salué en partant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi: Tu sais porter 25 kg?
> 
> Elle: Oui, pourquoi?
> 
> Moi: Alors viens m'aider à faire pipi.


 
   .... bien noté pour lundi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2005)

Voici une petite histoire qu'on m'a raconté, elle est vrai, c arrivé a un ami des parents de ma copine, il est prof.
Le jour et l'heure de l'enterrement du pape, ils ont fait sonner les cloches des églises.
Ce prof de primaire a donc dit a ses élèves que c'etait pour l'enterrement du pape.
Un des élèves a fait la réflexion suivant "je savais pas qu'on enterrai le pape a st christo".
Pour info st christo est un petit village de 500 habitant, pas loin de st etienne.


----------



## Nonoche (21 Août 2005)

Allez je m'y colle:

Ma compagne et moi, on était en voiture rue d'alsace, une des grandes rues marchandes du centre-ville toulousain, arrêtés à un feu rouge. Devant nous une bagnole à la perpendiculaire de la rue, face à un parapet en métal (de ceux qui servent à protéger les piétons des embardées meurtrières ;¬). Nous voyons la voiture avancer de quelques centimètres, dans un grand coup d'accélérateur, puis piler, et recommencer, s'approchant peu à peu de son fatidique destin, incarné par le menaçant parapet. Amusé par le manège, je dis à ma chère et tendre:

- si ça se trouve il trouve pas la marche arrière!
- nooon quand même pas?!

et ça continue sur quelques centimètres, augmentant notre hillarité, puis le passager et le conducteur échangent leurs places, et là... la voiture avance à nouveau de quelques centimètres, le nez maintenant à quelques cheveux du parapet... Le feu passe au vert, nous les dépassons en riant sous cape, quand nous entendons un grand "crac!" qui achève de déclencher un fou-rire mémorable ;¬)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!    

Y'a un gars qui avait eu l'excellente idée de placer une table de "bras de fer" dans le centre de fitness question que les petits jeunes aux muscles saillants et bronzés puissent montrer de quoi ils étaient capables !!!!!!
La table a été installée lundi !!!!!!
Ce midi, je passe au fitness (pour zieuter bien évidemment !!! ) et je constate que la table a été enlevée !!!!! 
Renseignements pris : en 3 jours, 3 foulures de poignets avec séjour à l'infirmerie et tout et tout !!!!!!   
M'étonnerait que je croise encore le gars qui a eu cette idée de génie.....:love: 

Même moi, j'ai des douleurs au poignet droit que je dois soigner avec des anti-inflammatoires !!!!! - "table de bras de fer ?????" me direz-vous ! - ce à quoi je vous répondrai : "Ben non ... zieutage un peu trop appuyé !!!!"  :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce midi, je passe au fitness (pour zieuter bien évidemment !!! ) et je constate que la table a été enlevée !!!!!


 
on mate les ptits mectons le midi, tiens...


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même moi, j'ai des douleurs au poignet droit que je dois soigner avec des anti-inflammatoires !!!!! - "table de bras de fer ?????" me direz-vous ! - ce à quoi je vous répondrai : "Ben non ... zieutage un peu trop appuyé !!!!"  :love:


Et qu'est-ce que tu as zieuté ? Cà tu le dis pas...  Pendant qu'ils faisaient leur bras de fer, toi tu étais dans les douches des dames, c'est çà ? :love:


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "_Un bâtard, quoi !"_


Bâtard-Montrachet ? Un 1990, servi entre 16 et 18°c alors. :love:


----------



## Nexka (15 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A la fin des Journées portes Ouvertes de mon école, il y avait un cocktail en remerciement, on s'est tous retrouvés, soulagés que ce soit fini et que ça ait été si bien, directeurs, personnel, profs, étudiants, pour boire du kirkitu et s'empiffrer de petits fours.
> :love:
> 
> J'étais entouré d'étudiants, il y en a une qui commence à trinquer et lance à la volée au pote vers qui elle lève son verre :
> ...





Ah vi ah vi on m'a déjà dit ça comme expression...  Depuis je fais attention!! 

Mais ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si les 7 ans c'est cumulatif :affraid:


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Je connaissais pas cette histoire de sept ans de malheur. Chez nous on se regarde quand on trinque, sinon on se prend coup de boule, c'est tout.


----------



## Spyro (15 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Ah oui heu mais vous monsieur...
> - Ah mais si-mais si *on se regarde dans les yeux* : je voudrais pas qu'il t'arrive malheur !!"
> _


_Je t'imagine trop en train de dire ça _


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Allez à mon tour...

Il y a une 15aine d'année, avec l'école on a eu une semaine à l'hospice au Grand-St-Bernard. Montée en peau de phoques, cadre sublime...

Le soir les chanoines nous invite à la messe dans la crypte. Le curé lit je sais plus quel évangile ou 1er testament: "Si vous volez, votre main sera coupée. Si vous mentez, votre langue sera coupée etc...."_ Je précise que nous avions 15 ans et qu'on était en plein âge bête... mais est-ce que ça a vraiment changé _ Avec ma meilleure amie, on se regarde, et elle me fait très sérieusement "Et si on suce... Il punit qui, le mec ou nous?"
Fou rire... J'ai cru que j'allais mourir... Impossible de se ravoir... Le pire c'est que ça a été très communicatif et que pratiquement toute la classe était pliée en 4... 

Le curé a stoppé la messe et nous sommes sorties toujours pliées de rire mais un peu honteuse... :rose:


----------

